# Official Raw Discussion Thread - The NINE NINETY-NINE SummerSlam Go Home Edition



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*If Hulk Hogan wanted a blockbuster Raw for his birthday, he’s definitely getting it! Not only will the WWE Hall of Famer party it up with legions of Hulkamaniacs around the world Monday night, but he’ll bear witness as WWE World Heavyweight Champion John Cena and the monstrous Brock Lesnar come to Raw just six nights before their SummerSlam clash. What else awaits on Raw? WWE.com has some ideas.*_














> _*WWE World Heavyweight Champion John Cena might have eked out a victory over Brock Lesnar back in 2012 at Extreme Rules, but at SummerSlam, The Champ faces a beast evolved — a behemoth whose affinity for inflicting pain has only grown since he ended The Undertaker’s legendary Show of Shows winning streak at WrestleMania 30.
> 
> The Beast Incarnate has been brutally honest about the horrors he’s preparing to inflict on Cena in pursuit of the WWE World Heavyweight Title, but will Lesnar get his hands on the Cenation leader early? With both Cena and Lesnar scheduled to appear on this week’s Raw, just about anything could happen between these ring warriors before The Biggest Fight of the Summer. *_














> _*Whatcha gonna do, birthday candles, when Hulkamania runs wild on you?!
> 
> On Raw, the WWE Universe is invited to the ultimate birthday party for WWE Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan, which promises special guests and other surprises as The Hulkster makes his return to Raw.
> 
> Who will be on the elite guest list? Will Hogan “Hulk up” on some birthday gifts? No matter what happens, this will be a party you don’t want to miss. Send your own birthday wishes to The Hulkster by tweeting @HulkHogan using the hashtag #HBDHulkHogan! *_














> _*Brie, are you sure you want to face Stephanie McMahon at SummerSlam? Last week on Raw, the Authority matriarch punctuated an already-tense SummerSlam contract signing by delivering her husband’s signature Pedigree to both Bella Twins — first to Nikki, then to Brie. Despite this being Stephanie’s first official in-ring WWE match in more than a decade, she clearly isn’t suffering from any ring rust and has perhaps taken a few pages out of Triple H’s playbook as she trains for this anticipated encounter. Will Stephanie make Brie regret returning to WWE? *_














> _*Dean Ambrose has spoken! After winning a Beat the Clock Challenge on Raw, the unstable Superstar earned the right to choose the stipulation for his match with Seth Rollins at SummerSlam. His choice? A Lumberjack Match, in which Superstars will surround the ring and prevent Mr. Money in the Bank from escaping whatever twisted plans are rolling through Ambrose’s head.
> 
> On SmackDown, Ambrose vowed that SummerSlam will be “the day Mr. Money in the Bank goes broke.” How will Rollins prepare to meet his unhinged nemesis inside a cage of human flesh?*_














> _*The nigh-unstoppable Roman Reigns will collide with WWE’s Apex Predator on Sunday in one of the night’s most emotionally charged encounters. Although Randy Orton has cemented himself as one of the most diabolical Superstars in history, at SummerSlam he faces the battle-hardened juggernaut who conquered Kane in a hellacious Last Man Standing Match on last week’s Raw — a defeat that ultimately led to The Demon relinquishing his mask to The Authority. Who will gain critical momentum in the lead-up to The Biggest Party of the Summer?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET and Backstage Pass immediately following the show!*_


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Finally we get Cena/Lesnar face to face.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Should be a good show


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Go home shows are usually shit, but looking forward to what they do with Brock/Cena.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Brock has to cut a live promo. Tomorrow should be fun...


Any guesses for which word he overuses this time?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Nice of Brock and Cena to finally both show up just a week before their match. :brock :cena3

Steph/Brie probably set to turn more viewers away, at least this time they won't main event the show.

Not sure what Hogan is gonna do, don't really care.

Not really super excited for tomorrow night at all.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Pumped for Hogan!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

I'm just going to pretend Hogans birthday bash is actually for me since we share the same birthday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

I'm really split on the Summerslam card. Lesnar/Cena sounds great and I'm really interested in Dolph/Miz and Swagger/Rusev. Paige/AJ has some real potential as well. I'm worried about Reigns/Orton because I don't think they're gonna be compatible. Steph/Brie very well might be a disaster. And I'm lost on Rollins/Ambrose because I can only remember one lumberjack match I've ever liked. Or one that got more than 10 minutes.

As for Raw, I just hope we get some advancement into the go-home show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

GONNA BE GOOD :mark: BROTHER


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

What I hope happens tomorrow: A bunch of red and yellow ballons, cake and ornaments are in the ring, the announcers put Hogan's birthday over before Justin Roberts asks the crowd to give Hogan a big welcome...and then Voodoo Child hits. 

Hogan comes out in Black and White, trashes the party assets and cuts a promo about how big SS is going to be, about how he's no stranger to big events himself, how he used to rock the wrestling world back in the day, etc. 

He says that a show isn't made by a single man, and just like it'll take the absolute best of both Cena and Lesnar to make Summerslam as big as it's going to be, he didn't use to hang around alone himself. NwO Theme hits, Nash and Hall come out, they cut a promo. 

What I think it's actually going to happen: He comes out to Real American. Roberts asks the crowd to sing Happy Birthday to him. He cuts a 10 minute promo about how great the WWE Network is. Nash and Hall come out when Hogan is already on top of the ramp leaving, they appear on-screen for 3 seconds while Cole says: "Oh look, his old NwO partners! You can watch it all on the WWE Network for only 9.99!"


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



LKRocks said:


> Hogan comes out in Black and White, trashes the party assets and cuts a promo about how big SS is going to be, about how he's no stranger to big events himself, how he used to rock the wrestling world back in the day, etc.
> 
> He says that a show isn't made by a single man, and just like it'll take the absolute best of both Cena and Lesnar to make Summerslam as big as it's going to be,


You're forgetting that Hogan can no longer say 15 words without


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Good feeling about this show, I'm probably wrong, I hope not.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



GAD247 said:


> You're forgetting that Hogan can no longer say 15 words without


Some people are just really really really stupid.



I am not holding out hope for a great show, as Go home shows lately have pretty well sucked rotten eggs..


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



Hawkke said:


> Some people are just really really really stupid


I couldn't agree more :bo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Steph wouldn't really put herself over a diva with high potential would she? 

*thinks back to HHH vs Punk in 2011*

Yup, she damn sure as hell would. 

Should be a good show. :dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

OMG actual build for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship match! 










But yeah, hopefully the show's good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

It took me a few seconds to get the threat title. Thought for a second the date was wrong. 

Raw is looking awesome. Brock/Cena interaction :mark: Hogan/NWO potentially :mark: Ambrose/Rollins :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> It took me a few seconds to get the threat title. Thought for a second the date was wrong.
> 
> Raw is looking awesome.* Brock/Cena interaction :mark: Hogan/NWO potentially :mark: Ambrose/Rollins :mark:*


This :banderas


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

If JBL, Cole, and Lawler continue with the $9.99 gag, I'm probably going to throw a brick through my TV


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Who's ready for another contract signing? cause i guarantee that's what they have planned for the main event lol.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*

Cena and Bork contract signing part II would be GOLD.

"I'm the reason you felt that feeling that you felt two years ago, and I'm the reason you're feeling this feeling that you're feeling now, John." :brock


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



PGSucks said:


> Cena and Bork contract signing part II would be GOLD.
> 
> "I'm the reason you felt that feeling that you felt two years ago, and I'm the reason you're feeling this feeling that you're feeling now, John." :brock


Needs a couple more mentions of urine, tbh.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has the makings to be awesome, not enough "great" Raws for me this year but surely this can deliver and hopefully it does, really need to hit a home run here.

FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY we get Cena and Brock facing off, cannot fucking wait for it! :mark:

Hulk Hogan being on is exciting I heard there could be a nWo reunion, that would be awesome hopefully some good interesting starts appear.

And can't wait for Ambrose and Rollins to continue progressing.

Hope I am not disappointed!


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Yes! Love this.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

$9.99


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

They better give me some decent Ambrose and Rollins tonight and by that I mean some talking between the two of them. They can't keep reserving that shit for Smackdown.

Pumped to see some NWO though :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

TKOW said:


> $9.99


they will soon name a PPV after that price. "at nine-ninetynine i will take your title away from you!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Needs a couple more mentions of urine, tbh.


Blood and vomit to :brock

I found a leaked script for tonight's show:



Spoiler: 8/11/14 Raw Script


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

I hope they send Sandow out with a WWE Network $9.99 billboard, like so:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:nash


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO ^^^


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If Nash is there tonight, he should definitely say that and then Powerbomb Michael Cole off the stage.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



PGSucks said:


> If JBL, Cole, and Lawler continue with the $9.99 gag, I'm probably going to throw a brick through my TV





Hell they might as well have the ring apron saying $9.99


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> :nash


Classic :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Raito said:


> I hope they send Sandow out with a WWE Network $9.99 billboard, like so:


Repped.


----------



## MarkSmarkson (Aug 4, 2014)

Brock Lesnar to steal the show tonight by annihilating nWo.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

nWo reunion tonight :mark:


----------



## John Cena TheChamp (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! WWE's greatest champ ever John Cena will be at Raw tonight.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if Brick Lesnar will be on Raw after summer slam Aug 18th in Las Vegas? I might just want to grab some tix to see him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WhyMe123 said:


> Does anyone know if Brick Lesnar will be on Raw after summer slam Aug 18th in Las Vegas? I might just want to grab some tix to see him.


yeah he scheduled for Post-SSLAM RAW


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't wait to see what happens with Reigns and Orton tonight.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Rybaxel wins or I send angry tweets to HHH


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Actually cannot wait for Raw tonight, show is in the 'so bad its good' category


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, whoever dominates tonight will be the loser on Sunday, right?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/9/9 Summerslam Go Home Edition*



PGSucks said:


> Cena and Bork contract signing part II would be GOLD.
> 
> "I'm the reason you felt that feeling that you felt two years ago, and I'm the reason you're feeling this feeling that you're feeling now, John." :brock


:lelbrock


----------



## anticoder (Mar 31, 2008)

NWO reunion.. probably no sight of Sting.. which will ruin the whole thing imo. Perfect chance to show off Sting is part of the program other than a video game/dvd/whatever deal is going on.

But I also think it's too early and if Sting did appear this early, it would be just as boring as the Rock vs Cena year long build-up.

So I'm 50/50. Hopefully there will be a couple signs about Hall not signing for that little 6 year old kid.. with crowd heat... maybe Piper can show up and slap him... not sure they want to tangle that mess with Nash/Piper in the same ring for real life problems though.. but they didn't mind with Edge and Matt Hardy so we'll see.

Not really into seeing Brock really. He's too part time for my taste.

I'm more interested in seeing if Kane is officially retiring after the odd segment last week.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Tonight is the last time we see this logo on Raw after twelve years...










From next week...


----------



## anticoder (Mar 31, 2008)

D.M.N. said:


> Tonight is the last time we see this logo on Raw after twelve years...



The new logo reminds me of the Ultimate Warrior or something Batman like. I miss the original logo before the wild life organization messed that all up. The attitude logo wasn't the worst though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope they don't botch this with another stupid contract signing. I want something completely unexpected.

Imagine this

[hide]Heyman is talking on behalf of Brock.. Blah blah blah Brock has passion blah blah blah. Then Mick Foley comes out, talks about what real passion for the business is about (referring to his HIAC match, thumbtack match, etc.) Then several WWE talent(Like Kofi, Ryder, Miz, Cara, blah blah. They all start walking to the stage 1 by 1 saying "I have passion". 

Something along the lines of that. just something unexpected would be really nice[/hide]


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

D.M.N. said:


> Tonight is the last time we see this logo on Raw after twelve years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"If you'd like to see the former WWE logo you can do so on exclusive footage on the Double You Double You E Network for just NINE NINETY NINE a month!"

"Love it Maggle"

:cole3 :jbl


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

For some reason it reminds me of Wonder Woman


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

This RAW should be good, the week before the second biggest pay-per-view of the year, several hot feuds going on and it's also Hogan's birthday. Prepare for a shit RAW and at least one boring contract signing...

edit: I almost forgot, and constant network plugging. "Only $9.99 a month" :trips2:jbl:lawler


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

How about an f5 to cena through a flaming table tonight?


----------



## anticoder (Mar 31, 2008)

WhyMe123 said:


> How about an f5 to cena through a flaming table tonight?


King: Only a 9.99 to purchase one month of WWE network and a piece of the fire table Cena was F5'd through!

Cole: im signing up now! i cant let the most historic raw go forgotten over my fireplace! plus i can see it again on the network as much as I like!

JBL: holds up 9.99 sign edited to show + fire table piece.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Tonight's Raw has the potential to be a good show. Looking forward to Cena/Brock, Ambrose/Rollins and a potential NWO reunion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shame The Shield split up, imagine a confrontation with the nWo.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Will SummerSlam feature the new logo? The advert for the show does. Nice big PPV to debut the new logo on.

Looking forward to seeng birthday boy Hulk Hogan!:hb:hogan2


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm PUMPED for Cena vs BORK Lesnar and Rollins vs Ambrose (Still hoping that they change the stupid stipulation somehow...!)

This is better be guud! They need to hype me up if they want me to purchase the Network next week!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a question about the Network that may seems dumb, and I probably know the answer, but I'm still gonna ask..;

If I buy the Network on my Xbox, is RAW LIVE on there? Or you can only catch the replay after it's been aired? And what happens during commercial breaks? Is it like the App and you see the stuff happening in the ring or you got commercials?

ty ty


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TOM MADISON said:


> I have a question about the Network that may seems dumb, and I probably know the answer, but I'm still gonna ask..;
> 
> If I buy the Network on my Xbox, is RAW LIVE on there? Or you can only catch the replay after it's been aired? And what happens during commercial breaks? Is it like the App and you see the stuff happening in the ring or you got commercials?
> 
> ty ty


I know you can not watch Raw live on the Network, not 100% sure on Raw after its aired, but I believe there is a 30 day lag on Raw episodes on being available


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see :brock talking about piss, blood and vomit :cena6


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Should be good show.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hogan and the entire nwo along with the legends to all get f5'd through a flaming table tonight by Brock!!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

The last raw before summerslam and a good portion will be the hulksters birthday bash with nwo, unless hulk comes out in nwo gear and the black beard it will suck. Roll on Ambrose vs Rollins.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The last Raw with the scratch logo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder if Hall will show up as Scotch Hall...


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

LVblizzard said:


> The last Raw with the scratch logo.


Should be a really historic show.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nein!.99


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Got a feeling that this is gonna be a great show. Fingers crossed


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this going to be like that awful Rock birthday party episode in 2011?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd mark for a mick foley this is your life segment for hogan. And throw in yurple for the hell of it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I'm so ready :banderas*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Would love to see some synchronous Blood Urine Vomit chants for Cena


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Stoked for this show! Going to be a good one.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope Bo interrupts Hogans birthday celebration


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm wondering if they'll even address ADR. He wasn't involved in anything Summerslam related, so who knows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

₵A$H®;38088338 said:


> *I'm so ready :banderas*


Can't wait to hear that theme tonight!


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking forward to watching some WWE pansies tap out on Raw tonight. 

Embrace me, surround me, as the rush comes


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so pumped.

A show dedicated to the biggest star of all-time - about damn time. 

In terms of the other stuff, I am not in the least bit interested in the Lesnar/Cena build. I really want to see a bit of progression on the IC feud between Miz and Ziggler, and a bit of progression on the Stephanie/Brie storyline. Wouldn't mind also seeing something to do with the Tag Titles, possibly setting up a last minute match at SS - about time the Usos lost their titles.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I seriously hope we get some NWO tonight.

Staying up late and I've bought beer. Don't make this a wasted venture WWE.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

@HulkHogan: RT @OFFICIALRKO1fan: @HulkHogan What would the perfect present be? #HogansBirthday drop the leg on @JohnCena to become WWE Champ tonight! HH


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I know you can not watch Raw live on the Network, not 100% sure on Raw after its aired, but I believe there is a 30 day lag on Raw episodes on being available


You cannot watch RAW live on the Network but you can watch main-event live...? 

Well, this is SO MCUH deceiving...

I was planning to watch RAW in true HD for once (Because here in Canada, Sportsnet, even in 'HD', is not full potential HD, and that sucks. And that bottom side bar sucks.)

FUCK, why should I bother buying it now...


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys, its 2am here right now, should i stay up and watch the show, i even have some beer in the fridge? :dance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Screw Hogan's birthday. It's 15 years since the last Total Eclipse

:troll


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm so excited for tonight...I got my Hogan shirt on


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Lesnar/Cena angle should be pretty epic tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a feeling we're going to see a tribute of some sort to Robin Williams tonight...but I have no idea why.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Seems like they've really nixed that Xavier Woods' stable. That's a bummer *


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Trojan Whore said:


> I hope Bo interrupts Hogans birthday celebration


:mark: If that happens.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Another drinking game, errrbody.

- $9.99
- WWE Network
- Only 6 days away
- My client Brock Lesnar conquered The Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania
- Bitch


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't believe they went with a lumberjack match
:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This totally off subject and I'm not sure if you all knew this or not, but I just found out that Robin Williams is dead. Apparently he committed suicide. RIP.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf they just cut an ambrose promo

THE PANEL IS PRETAPED
:maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel 
The pre-show cutting out, goddamn, dem budget cuts.

Nice ass sale, though, you had me at 'free shipping'. Just ordered Swagger's red, white, and blue shirt for $20 bucks. bama


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This totally off subject and I'm not sure if you all knew this or not, but I just found out that Robin Williams is dead. Apparently he committed suicide. RIP.


Fuck off??


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This totally off subject and I'm not sure if you all knew this or not, but I just found out that Robin Williams is dead. Apparently he committed suicide. RIP.


WHAT. FUCK NO.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> wtf they just cut an ambrose promo
> 
> THE PANEL IS PRETAPED
> :maury





Jack Thwagger said:


> :lel
> The pre-show cutting out, goddamn, dem budget cuts.


Oh god it happened to you two? Wow I thought my connection failed me again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trojan Whore said:


> I hope Bo interrupts Hogans birthday celebration


Or Sandow


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> Oh god it happened to you two? Wow I thought my connection failed me again.


No, no. It just...was crap.



birthday_massacre said:


> Or Sandow


:lel

Who would he be?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheBkMogul said:


> I'm wondering if they'll even address ADR. He wasn't involved in anything Summerslam related, so who knows.


If they do will JBL say Albert Del Rio is now Mexico's greatest import? :agree:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lesnar's new T-Shirt, guys. It was bound to happen.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Or Sandow


How pissed would everyone get if he came out as THE MACHOMAN Randy Savage


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> WHAT. FUCK NO.


Not even bullshitting. I'm in shock....
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/robin-williams-found-dead-63-home-sheriff-article-1.1899928


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys ready for tonight's closing segment?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Not even bullshitting. I'm in shock....
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/robin-williams-found-dead-63-home-sheriff-article-1.1899928


WTF

holy shit


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

MTVDTH said:


> You guys ready for tonight's closing segment?


Haha maybe, but with Lesnar and Cena both at the show, they will likely close.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> How pissed would everyone get if he came out as THE MACHOMAN Randy Savage


I could see Vince having him do that


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


>


What is she confessing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> WTF
> 
> holy shit


Mrs. Doubtfire is gonna be that much harder to watch.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit, RIP Robin Williams


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> What is she confessing?


That this feud is fucking horrible and has no reason to be on TV.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Not even bullshitting. I'm in shock....
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/robin-williams-found-dead-63-home-sheriff-article-1.1899928


I know, I don't even know if I even want to watch Raw tonight.. I really hope it's a good show and can lighten the mood a little  Tonight would be a good night for a great show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

10 minutes left until the sale is over

dont know what to fucking choose FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Mrs. Doubtfire is gonna be that much harder to watch.


And the confirmed sequel will now never happen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just read a few writers were fired over the weekend.....good show ahead then :steph


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I know, I don't even know if I even want to watch Raw tonight.. I really hope it's a good show and can lighten the mood a little  Tonight would be a good night for a great show.


I really hope it is also. It's the going home show, so it should be good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> What is she confessing?


*That she has a lesbian crush on Brie. Torrie / Dawn Marie storyline rehash :cool2*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

"THE BIGGEST CELEBRATION IN WWE HISTORY! IT'S HULK HOGAN'S BIRTHDAY"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

God I hate cena
10 bucks to see brock beat the puke out of him IS SO WORTH IT


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> 10 minutes left until the sale is over
> 
> dont know what to fucking choose FUCK FUCK FUCK


SWAGGER SHIRT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> What is she confessing?


That she is the person that caused everything to happen to Daniel Bryan pre-Wrestlemania



Jack Thwagger said:


> SWAGGER SHIRT.




I backed out :side: Was gonna order This epic John Cena shirt But damn 5% off free shipping is fully effective for American Residents only

GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> God I hate cena
> 10 bucks to see brock beat the puke out of him IS SO WORTH IT


Don't forget about the blood and urine.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> "THE BIGGEST CELEBRATION IN WWE HISTORY! IT'S HULK HOGAN'S BIRTHDAY"


Yeah. They've become overly obsessed with their own history and have absolutely no idea that it comes across as cringe-worthy now. 

I honestly think the show would be a heck of a lot better without the exaggerations.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't believe the news. RIP Robin Williams. Such a shock.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Holy shit, RIP Robin Williams


Just saw it. Very sad. A genius.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> SWAGGER SHIRT.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

:lol at people thinking that there's any chance in hell that Brock isn't jobbing to Cena again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still have no idea why they went with a lumberjack match. Should of been a falls count anywhere match, as much as they brawl everywhere.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm going to try and enjoy Raw but I'm devastated over the Robin Williams news, Jesus Christ


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> God I hate cena
> 10 bucks to see brock beat the puke out of him IS SO WORTH IT


Blood, Urine, and Vomit!
:bow


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> "THE BIGGEST CELEBRATION IN WWE HISTORY! IT'S HULK HOGAN'S BIRTHDAY"


Just watch.

All of Hogan's guest will get him gifts and one of them will be a pre-paid subscription to the WWE Network.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lesnar's eyebrows make me so angry, oh my God.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait for tonights raw so much talent!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

After least weeks debacle, i've come prepared with a ton of beer to get me through endless network plugs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck SummerSlam, it's Hogan's birthday!!!!! Time for him to get a lap dance from his daught...wife that looks exactly like his daughter.

That takes precedence over everything.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

I had no idea that Great Khalis old manager is the head writer for raw


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Almost time!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Just watch.
> 
> All of Hogan's guest will get him gifts and one of them will be a pre-paid subscription to the WWE Network.


Ohh the network will be mentioned, of that have no doubt. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Booker Is the greatest

LETS DO THIS??????????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE WE GO!! ..Let the network plugs continue.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RIP Robin Williams


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What will be more insufferable - Hogan's party, Steph/Brie or the network plugs?

Raw starts now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*It's time for Monday Night Raw MAGGLE! :cole3 :jbl*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

As Brock would say, lets do this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Christ.
Really?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

whaaaaattt tthhhheeeee fffffffuuucccckkkk


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think i can take another hit to KANE's 5% win record for the year...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lesnar2:lesnar2:lesnar2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BORKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Brocccckkkkkk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Happy Borkday Hulk Hogan!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*OH HELL YEAH! *


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BROCK. LESSSSNAAARRRR!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Who gives a shit about Hogans birthday? They better throw Punk a BDay special like this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BROTHER!

LESNAR!*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love that shirt!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just waiting for Hogan to make a plug for the WWE Network later tonight about fifty times.

9.99 GUISE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Three seconds into the show and I'm already shaking my head.

...and Brock comes to the rescue.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!! Brock!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HOGAN TURNS 500 TONIGHT! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The thespian is gonna cut the promo of a lifetime. You gonna feel them feels because he's feeling it.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Here we go! Great way to start RAW! No Authority!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why is the main event going on first fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*THE BEAST :mark:*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BROCK! :mark:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

And, I'm already turning my tv off. 

I get the feeling it's gonna be off more than on tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well he has to at least make one TV appearance to build his upcoming title match unk2


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

i love that shirt


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Beast


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That shirt is such ballin. I love it. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lesnars shirt lol


Also what shitty city is this that's booing lesnar


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Cena gonna come gay it up soon..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One for the ages.. .... Right


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The BEAST is here!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*EAT 
SLEEP
CONQUER
JOHN CENA!*

LOVE IT.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hogan sucks


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

He is a complete monster :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you all got it wrong

it's not the beast

it's

THE BEAST INCARNATE!!! :mark:


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Should be entertaining tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!!!1 :brock :mark:


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I actually see adults wearing John Cena shirts...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

That shirt's a winner right there.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brie vs. Stephanie is gonna close the show again :lel :lel :lel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New shirt


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Crowd is white hot tonight!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I hope the big present is the Gobbeldy Gooker inside. That will make this the greatest RAW of all time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BLOOD 
URINE 
VOMIT 
REPEAT


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

i want that tshirt :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Heyman. :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please wwe give Lesnar one more run with the title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another boring Heyman promo to open the show.
Why can't Brock be put in squash matches.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, he does a really good job of selling us on major events.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder how many balloons they'll have for Hogan's birthday?



Kim Wilde said:


> 9.99 Red (and Yellow) Balloons


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Xiao said:


> I actually see adults wearing John Cena shirts...


Just pretend you can't see them, har har


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Funny how Brock is basically a face because everyone hates Cena. The dude broke the Undertaker's streak, the same Undertaker who got consistent crowd support for 20+ years. That's how fucked up this feud is :lmao


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, that shirt. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is such a marky crowd


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That shirt lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> Brie vs. Stephanie is gonna close the show again :lel :lel :lel


Good job I'm only watching a bit of this live. Can skip that shite tomorrow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol the "bitchiest" fight of the summer closing the show again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

BORK'S GONNA TALK :mark: 

#ThisFeelingThatYoureFeeling


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

THE BEAST!!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Boring. 

What else is on?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Brock's evil creepy smirk.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Brock's shirt :mark:


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Love a good marky crowd! Cena will get a pop


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Just watch.
> 
> All of Hogan's guest will get him gifts and one of them will be a pre-paid subscription to the WWE Network.


Ohh the network will be mentioned, of that have no doubt. :lol

John Cena the wresting character is not a good person Paul, how many times do we have to tell you that!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wonder if we'll hear about Cena's feelings that he is feeling tonight.

Heyman is superb.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

See a group of fans with a BLOOD VOMIT URINE shirt. Is it homemade? :lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Would like Lesnar to prove he is worth the money he is being paid by at least attempting a promo.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I wonder how Raw is gonna disappoint me tonight


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lelbrock EAT, SLEEP, $9.99, REPEAT


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

I like the suddle Red and Yellow John Cena sticker. Hogan superman referance?


----------



## Skyeborne (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you know Paul Heyman's client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania? You can watch it for $9.99


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> This is such a marky crowd


*
I swear to God.

Just stop. 

We are all marks. For fucks sake. *


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Brock please go in the crowd and F-5 the Cenation :banderas*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The guy in the Just Say Yes Shirt....cracks me up every time, lol.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Dat pop for the undertaker meme guy :lol


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Pop for the taker guy haha


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Brock's flesh-colored eyebrows freak me out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Shocked UT Black Guy gets a pop.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The guy in the Say Yes Shirt super over. Haha.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Undertaker reaction guy got a better reaction than half the roster :ti


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:lmao that crowd pop for the "shocked" guy! :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pop for the shocked guy. :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JUST SAY YES SHIRT GUY sighting :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My client brockkk lesnarrrr conquered the undertakers undefeated streak at WM.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Err Paul.. Cena wrestled the rock last and he hasn't been seen since.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:shiiit


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Actually Paul, Rocky was filming The Scorpion King.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cenation fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy shit. Brock Lesnar/Cena opening the show likely means that the diva goddesses Brie and Nikki and Stephanie will close the show for a THIRD week in a row.

It's good to see the WWE realize what REALLY draws. PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman doing work on the mic tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAS!*


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Brock seems a lot happier in the ring than he has since his return, maybe we're going to see more of him. Hopefully :mark:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lesnar vs Cena could be a superb fight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Peapod said:


> Actually Paul, Rocky was filming The Scorpion King.


Shhhhhh, Paul's on a role.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Paul is promising me that Cena will go away after Summerslam? 

Like for realsy! You really really mean it! I wish!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DAT ER MATCH :mark:


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Why did WWE never have Cena face the Streak?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Shocked Guy needs to get a championship match, dude is hella over.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What about their matches from 2003?


oh.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man that was an awesome match. Brock should of won though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Callisto said:


> Holy shit. Brock Lesnar/Cena opening the show likely means that the diva goddesses Brie and Stephanie will close the show for a THIRD week in a row.
> 
> It's good to see the WWE realize what REALLY draws. PRAISE THE LORD


They haven't drawn the past two weeks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heyman hasn't mentioned the WWE network yet. You're doing it wrong Paul


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Stooge this off" lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brock looks smaller than usual.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

What about that Smackdown match back in 03-04 sometime. Didn't Lesnar destroy Cena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That match was crazy.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

No more Cena after Bork beats him at Summerslam? 

God, are you answering my prayers?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heyman going HAM. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Shakespearian Tragedy. :banderas


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

OMG this is so much worse than last year's build .............................. I just can't get into it. I'm trying. I really am.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd is dumb as fuck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cena's theme in 3, 2, 1...*


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

That is still - in my opinion - the worst booking from the WWE in recent memory. Let Cena go over after his loss to at WM28.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Heyman rapping :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

All this Paul Heyman babblin is pointless, we all know Cena winning.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dafuq....


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm just Brock's advocating Jew :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn! Lol!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Heyman.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Shakespearian tragedy! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Advocating Jew?
:ti


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat rap flow.


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Heyman is god


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel

Heyman with the GOAT rap. I'm done.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brock's smirk. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that was good :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> OMG this is so much worse than last year's build .............................. I just can't get into it. I'm trying. I really am.


Its because Heyman does the mad libs promos, where its always the same but he just changes the name of the person Brock is facing.
It gets old and boring.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heyman is fucking amazing tonight. Shit. :banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The RAP GOD- Paul Heyman


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Advocating Jew..nice one.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Remember CENAtion, it cost "$9.99" to order the WWE Network and watch your hero John Cena, getting schooled by Brock Lesnar this Sunday.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paulie rapping :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MC Heyman!


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

:bow :heyman5


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HEYMAN DROPPING THEM BARS!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyman bringing out the thuganomics


----------



## Serko (Apr 29, 2014)

Heyman :bow


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

PGSucks said:


> I'm just Brock's advocating Jew :lmao


Did he just say that? Jesus Hopping Christ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So did Paul just admit that the UFC is tougher than WWE?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heyman GOAT!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Paul's flow rivaling Nicki's. King


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

MC Jew in the House


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Paul tearing it up nice!!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I've never laughed this hard during a promo before


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

God bless Paul Heyman.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BARRRRROCKKKKK LESSSSSSNAAAAAAARRR!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Heyman rapping :ti


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*YOUR CALENDAR IS OUT OF DATE! *

OH MY GOD i CAN'T WAIT FOR SUMMERSLAM!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Paul Heyman selling this match like a boss. Amazing opening promo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Heyman rap :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

PAUL-BOMB


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HOT FIYAH!

*calls Uncle Kev**


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Heyman being Heyman... showing up Cena with his own old gimmick.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know Heyman is funny as fuck when he makes Brock laugh.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Motherfucker laying the Smacketh down on Cena. 

I can't stand Heyman sometimes, but he's ripping Cena a new butthole here and I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I wonder if Brock's just thinking of ice cream sandwiches or something not even listening to Heyman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eminem was talking about Heyman when he was talking about the RAP GOD. :banderas


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Was he trying rap or something?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brock's house!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Heyman officially the GOAT mic worker.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I could hear Heyman talk all day. Simply GOAT.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Preach, Paul!!!
:bow


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> This crowd is dumb as fuck.


Can't blame the crowd for a promo that was really weak on content honestly. I was expecting more, but Heyman seriously disappointed me. I'm trying to like it .. serious.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brock took Paiges house! The scoundrel!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

But Paige said this was her House?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HEYMAN THE GOAT!

THIS IS BROCKS HOUSE NOW!

:mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

legendfan97 said:


> Was he trying rap or something?


No, he was singing


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha.... Cena so duhs. He bout to get a beating.. One not seen too often


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I actually cannot wait for this match now. Thank you Paul


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

First Paige, and now Brock, fools who's house, Run's house


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is Brock's house. You hear that Paige? THIS IS BROCK'S HOUSE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' Paul!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brock's fucking face during Heyman's freestyle :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

Paul Heyman is the man. I don't even need to watch anymore. It can't get any better than this.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

THIS IS BORK'S HOUSE!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy shit :lmao :lmao Heyman delivering a masterpiece!


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Are we going to see a Kane-esque 'night of destruction'?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Nobody can touch Paul Heyman the advocating Jew!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Such a good promo :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Can't blame the crowd for a promo that was really weak on content honestly. I was expecting more, but Heyman seriously disappointed.


That promo was awesome? Wat.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Even though I don't care a huge amount about Cena vs Lesnar. I must say that was a great promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So that was code for "Brock's gonna bang me in the back of the car"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God damn.. Just when you think Heyman can't top his own promos.. He keeps doing it..


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I WANT LESNAR TO INTERRUPT EVERY GODDAMN SEGMENT ON THIS SHOW. *


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Even when Heyman sounds like he might be saying something lame, he just makes it awesome. lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hell of a promo from Heyman.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

9.99 :hunter


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> But Paige said this was her House?


That scag's house is a jizz covered box in some trashy alleyway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When Brock is in bed with Sable, Heyman likely does the talking for him


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we don't even need a Summerslam match. That promo by itself just knocked Cena the fuck out.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shilling that network


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

PLEASE, PLEASE, F5 Lawler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They've turned 9.99 into an intentional running gag.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

9.99...again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Here we go again with this crap.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

NINE NINE NINE


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A promo like that really makes me think Brock is losing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Srdjan99 said:


> THIS IS BORK'S HOUSE!


Somebody better tell page.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

1 plug down, 45,743 to go.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That was excellent


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Network plugging two sentences in. Fuck off you clowns.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just totally no-selling the promo while they plug their failure of a Network...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So that was code for "Brock's gonna bang me in the back of the car"


Eat.
Sleep.
Conquer Heyman.
Repeat. :brock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And now the 9.99 portion if the show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

... and here we go again


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Heyman the king of the microphone as always.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

God damn it


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I'm drunk. #WWENETWORKDRINKINGGAME


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Here we fucking go.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Image a segment with the rock in his prime and paul heyman of today. That would be unbelievable


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

YES! Commentator Network shilling! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE is really trying to turn people off from buying the network with this 9.99 stuff


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

9.99


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking $9.99 bullshit. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Oy vey! Austin 9.99!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're taunting us..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO JBL :jbl 9.99 MYGAL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"That's shilling at its best"

At least they're admitting it now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Gotta whore out that network


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least they've decided to make the Network plugging somewhat entertaining now.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

9,99 was cool last week, now they are just stupid milking it


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a bad feeling that Cena is going to win the match though.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> A promo like that really makes me think Brock is losing.



He is


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, here these fucking idiots go again with their 9.99 shit. It's even more annoying when you're in the UK, and can't buy it for months anyway. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wanna see more Rapper Heyman?

Buy The WWE Network for only $9.99 :hunter


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

$9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 :trips


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Who?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It took less than 11 minutes for them to say "$9.99"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. I don't care about this old sleazy bastard bitch. Stop.


----------



## ab51194 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm a huge lesnar mark but that "Your client couldn't conquer preseason" sign had me laughing


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

:bow Weird Al


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brock Lesnar is going to do to Cena what War Machine did to that adult film star Christy Mack. Too soon?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Weird Al!

Mark out moment of the night!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

WEIRD AL :mark:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Is it safe to turn my TV on again? Is the jackass and his favorite muscled jerk gone?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Say what you want but the $9.99 plugging is turning into a marketing gimmick and that's exactly what WWE wants. 

We are insulting their attempts to sell but still talking about the WWE network. Clever to me.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Austin 3:16 says I just whooped your ass?

Well, Network 9:99 says subscribe or die, ******


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait for Cena to respond to Heyman/Brock!

:shaq


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Flo Rida again?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Why is Roman coming on so early? I want him to close the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Reigns vs Unmasked kane??
I SWEAR TO GOD IF IT HAPPENS
fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Reigns to face THE DEMON KANE again..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No way Brock loses at Summerslam. Not a fucking chance.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wierd Ai on RAW not bad WWE not bad


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Ok. I'm tuning out. The repeated 9.99 is literally making me nauseous.
> 
> This sucks. Bye folks. Am getting married next week anyways so no time for the WWE ... If only they had done something even remotely interesting with the Cena/Brock feud. Guess not. It's too much of a paint by the numbers cookie-cutter program right now.


Laters. 

Congrats on the upcoming marriage! :dance


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Everybody thru flaming table confirmed


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Do we find out what Brocks having for dinner on the app??


No, but you can view him eating dinner live on the WWE Network. Only $9.99!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> He is


Sonofabitch fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Imagine a segment with the rock in his prime and paul heyman of today. That would be unbelievable


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> Is it safe to turn my TV on again? Is the jackass and his favorite muscled jerk gone?


HHH and Stephanie?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Reigns vs Kane again!? FFS. No! Stop!*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I will die laughing if Reigns has to fight Kane.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Reigns vs Cesaro calling it now


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brock Lesnar is going to have John Cena running away from him in the ring just like War Machine had Christy Mack running away in her birthday suit to her neighbors.

Too soon?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

All this $9.99, and then a Sky Box Office advert for Summerslam for £14.99.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> If you didn't know already.



I betcha he was sketching that during the entirety of Heymans promo because he's Cena's bitch. 

He's so proud of his artwork he just couldn't wait to show it to the world. What a guy. :vince$


No seriously, I'd rather have Notebook 9.99 on commentary than :cole3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It better not be kane again


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Imagine a segment with the rock in his prime and paul heyman of today. That would be unbelievable



Yes, unbelievably dull.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paul E Dangerously's a brilliant rap name.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt Hardy!

Oh wait.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YO, BRO!*


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Brock is here so Reigns is opening the card


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I wonder if Brock's just thinking of ice cream sandwiches or something not even listening to Heyman.





witchblade000 said:


> This is Brock's house. You hear that Paige? THIS IS BROCK'S HOUSE!





Z. Kusano said:


> When Brock is in bed with Sable, Heyman likely does the talking for him


Ahahahah, awesome guys.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's amazing how I just watch out of habit. There's zero excitement going into these shows for me these days, no interest whatsoever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Brock Lesnar is going to have John Cena running away from him in the ring just like War Machine had Christy Mack running away in her birthday suit to her neighbors.
> 
> Too soon?


Yeah, only because you told the same joke 2 min. ago. Pace yourself.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know what's worse. WWE milking the 9.99 joke or the IWC doing it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!! NOT AGAIN.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Roman not opening the show, on the 10 PM slot, or closing? Is the apocalypse upon us?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> I will die laughing if Reigns has to fight Kane.


Don't die. You'll miss out on some great WWE action with that match!


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

According to Heyman, 5 months is now "at least a year". That's especially funny since he booked back then.


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Roman Regins needs a sidekick called Byzantium


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Corporate Kane again fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

How predictable :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh boy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH LOL good on the WWE you got us.
Trolling us that it was going to be kane ha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Back with Corporate Kane again :HA


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fucking hell Kane you have fallen so far.

Get out.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr. T's speech ran over!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

fpalm fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ughhhh.... Fuck


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

YES! KANE LOST THE MASK AGAIN!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cooperate kane again?


----------



## Skyeborne (Jul 29, 2014)

I much prefer Corporate Kane to any of his other characters.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kane referred to himself in the third person? WTF


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

CORPORATE KANE D:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So now we're COrporate Kane. I swear to God, they can never make up their mind with him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

fpalm

Does Kane even know what the fuck he's doing anymore?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Corporate Kane is back? Since when? Right now?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Citizen Kane FTW.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Corporate Kane again fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good a handicap match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

6 weeks :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SIX WEEKS


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane is such a geek nowadays. :ti

A far cry from the Raw episode I was watching an hour ago when Paul Bearer introduced him after the first HIAC match.

Poor Ryback to job again to Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corporate Kane is back?!

:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao Corporate Kane again!?*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanted Issac Yankem dammit!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Corporate Kane, oh how I've missed you.

Eta: line botch haha


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OH NO! NOT RYBAXEL!!!!! :maury


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck off, Reigns will squash these


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

da big guy


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Rybaxel? Really? :lol:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This is great because we clearly know who's going to win


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wonder whose gonna win this 1...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

What the hell did Kane snort before he came out?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rybaxel getting buried.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How does Kane grow so fast then go bald again, then get long hair, now he is bald again.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

please survive this challenge roman reigns  please


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Axel about to job to Reigns. *sigh*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What have I missed?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Reigns is gonna fuckin beat Rybaxel... fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh wow. I care so much about this so much.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

NO NOT RYBACK. SCREW YOU WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rybaxel about to get squashed, sadly.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh time for Reigns to become Superman and spear both men at the same time.. yay


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryback with dat powder blue singlet. :lel
Someone teach this boy how to match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH NO! NOT RYBAXEL! surely Roman Reigns can't defeat this horrible team.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

6 weeks?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

It's Super-Roman time fpalm


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

So they're gonna bury Rybaxel by making them job to Roman "I suck" Reigns?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ryback vs Reigns itself would be money with proper booking.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Way to boost that tag division WWE!
Have them buried by one guy..


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Corporate Kane botch


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Ryback used to be such a beast wtf happened


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SUPER REIGNS TO squash RYBAXEL :reigns


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man Ryback is gotta be pissed hahaah


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ryback being fed to Roman Reigns. lol.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm rooting for Rybaxel. RYBACK RULZ


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Like 2 weeks after beating Orton and Kane in a handicap match, CAN REIGNS OVERCOME THE FEARSOME TEAM OF RYBAXEL??!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would have made more sense for them to bring back fake Diesel with Nash on the show tonight, rather than corporate Kane.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Urgh........ Fuck.....*


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

:buried


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Huh huh. Listen to the WWE Universe, Isaac Yankem!! :lawler


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Axel and Ryback, 2 people no one give a shit about.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ryback is going to lose how his gimmick started???? Interesting...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I still marvel at how they destroyed Ryback


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Corporate Botch


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's amazing how I just watch out of habit. There's zero excitement going into these shows for me these days, no interest whatsoever.


I feel your pain bro. I only watch for heyman and hope for an F5 from Brock. Other than that, could'nt care less about RAW


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat sign "NWO for 9.99" :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rybaxel


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Anybody remember the time Ryback was beating 2 jobbers in the ring, rather than being one of the jobbers himself? :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That "NWO FOR 9.99" sign lmafaoo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh my god. I don't care about this old sleazy bastard bitch. Stop.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

The burial of the Big Guy continues. Please tell me that Axel will eat the pin.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What're they saying?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If they really wanted to punish Reigns, why not have him face Rybaxel in a tornado match, rather than a 1 on tag match? 

The again, since when has logic ever mattered?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Man what a test for Roman!! How can he defeat Rybaxel when he defeated Kane and Orton just a few weeks ago in the same type of match?!!


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

A little over a year ago Ryback was main eventing with John Cena for the WWE Championship. Now he's jobbing in handicap matches.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, how Ryback has fallen.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Are you guys ready to see a TRUE in-ring technician? Go ahead Axel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dat overness!!! :fpalm


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Here we go again, using the tag team division as patsies to put over a superman individual wrestler. Back to making the tag division look lame. 

I hope I am wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:ryback > :reigns


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can see the sadness in Ryback's eyes as he looks at Reigns and sees what could have been, and Reigns stares back and realizes he's looking at his future :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns looks soft and pudgy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ryback used to squash two people in one match, now he's the squashee


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ryback will have gone from winning handicap matches against two opponents to losing a handicap match against one opponent.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Reigns looks like such a gimp in this attire


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stad said:


> Axel and Ryback, 2 people no one give a shit about.


I and many others here do, so your theory is invalid.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

It's Brock's house! Someone's been sleepin' in his bed.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice and slow now Curtis.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm presently hitting rewind on my DVR to watch Paul Heyman rap again.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Roman Reigns, former Intercontinental champion." :cole3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tha Rassler said:


> A little over a year ago Ryback was main eventing with John Cena for the WWE Championship. Now he's jobbing in handicap matches.


Because of said john cena.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BoundForMania said:


> Ryback used to be such a beast wtf happened


He was paired with Curtis Axel, nuff said.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Are you guys ready to see a TRUE in-ring technician? Go ahead Axel.


So is Axel going to get the technician from the back? Because nobody in that ring is great.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TAG IN THE BIG GUY! :maury


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy fuck Reigns has new boots with gigantic lifts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, how many times has ryback been squashed by Reigns? I've lost damn count.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Who has more moves Kevin Nash or Reigns?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is







wearing?


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Feed him Reigns.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So when was the last time Reigns was in an ordinary singles match?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody else see two SAWFT signs in the crowd? :enzo

Brief FEED ME MORE chants for


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol "playtime is over and so am I"

The Big Guy :ryback


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Reigns looks like a twig in there with Ryback.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

on what grounds is axel calling reigns a coward? make your words count, that just sounded silly.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Feed Me More' chant :lol

I actually feel sorry for Ryback at the moment.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

inb4 a good match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else find Ryback's singlet incredibly gay? I mean he has a damn heart in the center with an R in it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wow, it's astonishing how good Reigns is in the ring. Such Ring generalship.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

How Orton is quite going to drag Reigns through a 20 minute match on Sunday I don't know

I honestly hate how ALL of Reigns' power moves are so cheesy as fuck


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two years ago Ryback was an unstoppable machine, he's now losing 2 on 1 matches.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate how theyre trying to hype Roman up as a "powerhouse".. he's the same size as the guy he's wrestling against, he's not a fucking powerhouse.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Amber B said:


> The fuck is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blueback :batista3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Reigns literally has 4 moves.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Because of said john cena.


Cause CM Punk made him look amazing during their feud and in Hell in a Cell fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

"Fun time is over and so am I" :bryanlol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Ryback vs himself from a year ago


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

What the hell is Ryback wearing ? :westbrook3


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Too loud calling their spots. Can hear them easily.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Reigns has done nothing but clotheslines since the match began.....
.....


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

There is no reason why Ryback has been booked like a weak bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Rybaxel getting buried.


they were already buried
were they ever even that good
tehhy are the new 3mb


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Reigns with a suplex. Better than some more clotheslines. :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This match reminding me of when Cena buried the Real Americans last year...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Anybody else see two SAWFT signs in the crowd? :enzo
> 
> Brief FEED ME MORE chants for


I see the Sawft sign ha!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I love Roman but they need to change his attire


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Why did Ryback get buried again?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's be honest here....Reigns is third best worker in this match. 

Axel could wrestle circles around this guy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else find Ryback's singlet incredibly gay? I mean he has a damn heart in the center with an R in it.


for the last few weeks.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Reigns is so limited in there. He's like Ultimate Warrior without the intensity and excitement.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> wow, it's astonishing how good Reigns is in the ring. Such Ring generalship.


The sarcasm in this one :cool2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

It's like Kevin Nash vs. Goldberg


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NotAllThere said:


> Here we go again, using the tag team division as patsies to put over a superman individual wrestler. Back to making the tag division look lame.
> 
> I hope I am wrong, but I doubt it.


So you agree they need to get back to the local jobber format to safe the current heels from losing every week on tv


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I LIKE RYBACK. HE HAS PERSONALITY.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This match reminding me of when Cena buried the Real Americans last year...


Because they didn't become more over after that match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> ....Reigns has done nothing but clotheslines since the match began.....
> .....


Well he has tried to catch his breath
Does that count


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns looks out of shape next to Ryback.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If they really have Roman win this match and do this often it will only turn the fans on him... this isn't what fans want. Why the fuck is the WWE so blind to such a simple fact?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Reigns doing the old lay on the mat and shake like the tock use to do


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

FEED ME MORE :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

What happened? I missed the first segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice powerbomb from


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well that was a strange ad break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MEMS said:


> *Let's be honest here....Reigns is third best worker in this match. *


Don't forget the ref.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I actually fel sorry for Ryback. The guy is funny and entertainingç He deserves more than this


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Reigns in a handicap match? I feel like I've just seen this happen, and with two bigger names... :hmm:


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ryback is way more entertaining in the ring. Just look at how he's taunting Reigns.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sky have fucked RAW up so far 

Random ad breaks left right and centre.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This episode is failing to make me want to keep watching already.. Idiotic shit..


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

On Sky just went to an advert?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ryback is more talented than Reigns.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

WTF Sky? You expect people to say £20 a month and then have glitch coverage :lol (I admittedly am using someone's else's Sky though :side.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Random ad break with no warning :lol

Raw just keeps on getting more and more professional.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

and then we get an another ad break out of nowhere.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Let's be honest here....Reigns is third best worker in this match.
> 
> Axel could wrestle circles around this guy.


And entertain almost no one in the process.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I should start counting the amount of moves Reigns does in this match.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Poe7 said:


> Sky have fucked RAW up so far
> 
> Random ad breaks left right and centre.


They're not random ad breaks, RAW just has way too many fucking commercials


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This match reminding me of when Cena buried the Real Americans last year...


Yep. It devalues them as a tag team and devalues them as singles competitors and devalues any team or single that has struggled vs them. Only makes one person look good.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> On Sky just went to an advert?



It's on commercial here in U.S too.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh Sky, it's more ads than wrestling at this point


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

** Yawn **


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Ryback is more talented than Reigns.


That's a fact. :bo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns gave the sign he needs the oxygen tank, so they cut to a quick ad to let him breath in some air off camera.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

AD BREAK OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If only Ryback hadn't been pushed up to the ME too quickly then fed to Cena... he seems to have really matured as a worker since then. He needs a second chance.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

damn Roman looks small compare to Ryback.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Commercial Mania is Runnin' Wild


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Again, what happened that made WWE decide to bury Ryback?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

This ad was more "outta nowhere" than a RKO.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys are complaining about ad breaks? Don't you know the motto? Anything can happen in the WWE! And you can see all sorts of that on the WWE Network for only $9.99


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> He was paired with Curtis Axel, nuff said.


Has nothing to do with it and you know it! Cena happened and anyone who says otherwise is talking out of their ass, plain and simple..


Anyway, time to watch football instead of this tripe, hopefully that game is better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

OddSquad said:


> Oh Sky, it's more ads than wrestling at this point


:vince$


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Elbow, elbow, clothesline, kick.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I know Reigns is awful in the ring but his whole match doesn't need to be a commercial break surely :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> If only Ryback hadn't been pushed up to the ME too quickly then fed to CM Punk and the Shield... he seems to have really matured as a worker since then. He needs a second chance.


Fixed


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They really need to give Roman some better pants to wear.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Start counting, ref. 

What the fuck?





LOL doesn't count out, but calls a double team move a DQ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isnt every Reigns match a handicapped match?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What an utterly shit match


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

TNA Original said:


> This ad was more "outta nowhere" than a RKO.


Vintage WWE. :cole3


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Cole fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey.. they didn't eat a pin. Surprising.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

DQ for using the ring post wtf?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

LOLREIGNSSTILLWINS


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

A DQ for throwing into the ringpost? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm beginning to like Ryback.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The fuck? What is this shit?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol what?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A DQ for that? :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

"You'll get every PPV for the remainder of this year"

What does this mean? Is Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania not going to be on it next year?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rybaxel aren't jokes anymore for some reason.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well at least they didn't job Ryback out again.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Reigns no selling, shock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How is he going to have a 20 minute match? Seriously.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

DAT KICK


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Clotheslines and Samoan Drops for everyone.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SUPER REIGNS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A handicap match that DOESNT end with the 2 getting squashed? I'm shocked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat sell :lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> But Paige said this was her House?


Brock and Paige living together confirmed.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Reigns' selling is utter shit. Yeah get so beat up it ends in DQ then suddenly perfectly all right. Learning from the master :cena5


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh it's this shit again unk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Axel sold that like a champ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> *If only Ryback hadn't been pushed up to the ME too quickly then fed to Cena*... he seems to have really matured as a worker since then. He needs a second chance.


Wow, I almost forgot about that. What a joke. Making dem new stars.

:cena4


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Honestly, i now prefer Cena to Reigns. At least he can wrestle and not get blown up in 5 minutes


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Isn't Roman's shoulder supposed to be hurt? :HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Really though, look how easy he just beat them both down ffs, at least Cena looks more believable


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shades of Mr. Perfect!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just realized... Reigns looks bored in the ring.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Reigns didn't superman them in the match. SURPRISE!

Too bad he already supermanned right before I finished typing this with his 5 moves of doom.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns to win Royal Rumble 2015


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this crowd going wild right now for roman reigns

for real

real talk

YOU SEE IT. shit you HEAR IT.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dat sell from Axel though


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns is just an out of shape shitty worker.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Reigns, the fucking master of the post-match hot tag.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The man of 1000 clotheslines: Roman Reigns


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

super reigns


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that axel kick bump is so sweet. predictable booking. dq win to keep all the fans on reigns side, followed by a beatdown after.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Reigns looks gassed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> How is he going to have a 20 minute match? Seriously.


Best part is 15 is going to be Randy Orton rest holds. Strap in.

Dude is breathing hard.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> A handicap match that DOESNT end with the 2 getting squashed? I'm shocked.


It was a beautiful dream while it lasted.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

By the way, Roman is gassed already.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I dont get why this is entertaining.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they still find a way to make Reigns look like superman.... god, I want to like him but this company isn't making it easy with shit like this.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Just had flashes of Axel's dad with how he took that leg kick and flipped. I think it was a match between him and Bret Hart.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Reigns is a beast!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You'd think if two years Reigns would have started cardio


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

-Punch
-Shoulder block
-Big Boot 
-Punch/slap
-Clothesline
-Clothesline
-Samoan drop
-Running clothesline
-Clothesline
-Clothesline sending Ryback outside
-Leg.. kick?
-Target dropkick from apron
-Irish whip to turnbuckle stand
-Superman punch
-Superman punch
-Spear
-Spear

Everything he did offensively since commercial break.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is this a house show or something?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Well damn.. The complexion of that changed quick


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

These fans are gonna feel so dumb in 2 years when they're booing Reigns for being stale and boring.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> I just realized... Reigns looks bored in the ring.


Not as bored as I look watching him.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

man next week I gotta count every time they say or refer to the WWE Network. It's gotta be well over 100 times


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Way to sell that shoulder injury Reigns.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why must Reigns always get the upperhand?


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Super reigns


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You've been with Rollins and Ambrose all day every day for 18 months, HOW ARE YOU STILL SO BAD


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

And I already hate Reigns.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

CARDIO !

DO YOU SPEAK IT ?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*........... Welp.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thing to take away from that segment:

......
......
......

Yeah, I got nothing.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Using any and all avenues to hide his deficiencies in the ring.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Look at them kids mark out.

And Reigns look very tired...


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

does this mean randy is winning at summerslam


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

King's commentary is just so cringeworthy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I sat here with an open mind ready to give Reigns a chance as a solid worker...and he didn't do shit. Just a bunch of hot tag moves. Sad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose and Rollins did an amazing job covering Reigns during the Shield days


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else find Ryback's singlet incredibly gay? I mean he has a damn heart in the center with an R in it.


Definitely not my favorite singlet of his (the purple one was the worst though), but the Harts have worn hearts on their attire, so I've got no beef with it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah the tag team division looks like having such a bright future.

:HHH2


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well that was awful and even worse than expected.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Ryback is just as big and better than Reigns, why could WWE not have just gave him a mega push


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RENEEEEE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tha Rassler said:


> Not as bored as I look watching him.


Zing! I like him, but jeez... this push is coming too fast.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He is so gassed he can't even speak LOL
Here is the future WWE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. He's winded as shit


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

He can't speak cuz he's all blown up. Pathetic.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

dudes gassed. so bad.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

renee :lenny


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RebelArch86 said:


> Well that was awful and even worse than expected.


Just wait for Reigns' promo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Physically prepared." :haha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Roman unscripted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's too gassed to speak.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

He's completely gased :lel


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow he's gassed!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ROMAN ROMAN!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Seriously hit the fucking treadmill, even Batista lasted longer


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucker is go gassed he can't get any words out


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Roman physicaly prepared :maury. He's already gassed


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

any day now


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mic in front of him. Reigns looks at fans as if to say, "What do I do?"


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

No, it does not. Look how gassed you are.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena had nothing to do with the fall of Ryback.

WWE screwed up when he was pushed as the only legitimate face to go after CM Punk's title even though he couldn't actually beat him because Punk had a match with The Rock set for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Does it look like in readdddddddy?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Parker said:


> -Punch
> -Shoulder block
> -Big Boot
> -Punch/slap
> ...


Don't forget the most important:










Duckface.

:lmao Still trying to catch his breath.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That match...:bryanlol

This guy's a fucking tragedy.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'I'd prefer to go one on one with you Renee, know what i mean? BELIEVE THAT!'


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

FUCK Reigns is so bad on the mic. fpalm


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Does it fuck look like you're ready.

Cardio is important, and your fitness is a disgrace.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns is legit gassed after that, and now he's stealing Cena's shtick of sucking the crowd's dicks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

reaDAAAYYY


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you not sports entertained? :vince5


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So we have super cena and super reigns. Since when did the WWE start competing with marvel comics


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

You guys have already turned on Reigns? Come on.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Steroids are bad mmmmkay


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Clearly you are physically prepared for the match with Randy Orton at SummerSlam." 

:sodone


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dem promo skills fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Reigns is terrible on the mic, jesus.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Fenice said:


> Just had flashes of Axel's dad with how he took that leg kick and flipped. I think it was a match between him and Bret Hart.


yea, knew i had seen that before. i bet it'll become a regular bump for him. better than any of his offense lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You know it's bad when you're worse on the mic than Brock fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That might be worse than "What happens to a toad when it's struck by lightning?"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SovereignVA said:


> John Cena had nothing to do with the fall of Ryback.
> 
> WWE screwed up when he was pushed as the only legitimate face to go after CM Punk's title even though he couldn't actually beat him because Punk had a match with The Rock set for the Royal Rumble.


WWE put hin in the main event before his time


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LOL BELIEVE DATTTT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ok


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:lel what a promo


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

LOL BELIIIIEEEEVE THAT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff Hardy mic skills right there baby


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao that Believe that


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Roman Reigns sounded like some frat boy from time to time there lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns getting a solid RO-MAN chant from the adult males. :mark:

That "Believe That!" at the end was silly as fuck, though. :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Brie on the mic > Reigns on the mic


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

He sounded so camp then.

"Oh believe that boyfrieeeeeeeeeend!"


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

How is this guy going to main event wrestlemania when he gets gassed after like 10 minutes?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Soundin' like Naruto over here.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT REIGNS PROMO WAS AWKWARD AS FUCK.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, Roman. Snakes and worms are the same thing. 

I hope he doesn't actually BELIEVE DAAAT


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dat line deliveryfpalm god help us if this guy is the future.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat promo was :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Highway to hell is going to collide at SummerSlam when Roman Reigns and Randy Orton go 1 on 1. :jr


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW. That was absolutely terrible


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

His cardio is worse than Batista's.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

A worthless little woooorrrmmmm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy is breathing like Precious right now. Holy shit.

A worm. Wha? I don't even...and it sucks because I actually do want to like him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And people get on Rollins for his mic work?

:lel


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Believe [email protected]@AAaaat!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't want to hate him but Reigns just makes it so easy with how awful he is.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> You guys have already turned on Reigns? Come on.


They were never on his side


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

His mic work has improved. In-ring ability still an issue. Still looking forward to his match against Orton at Summer Slam, just hope he can last.

And Rybaxel is awesome.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stealing from Austin there roman.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Is it just me or is he trying to be like the Rock on the mic fpalm I mean I know they're related but jeez that was cringey


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Alright. Fuck off now. Next.

Believe that.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dec_619 said:


> You guys have already turned on Reigns? Come on.


I didn't turn on him, I said he was terrible from day one.

This guy's awfulness is too much.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sounded a little drunk there lol. But he's not.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wtf was that? :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

He def needs to not say "readdddy" and "believe daaaatt" ever again. Other than that his promo was decent not great but decent.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

He has to be the worst guy on the mic in the entire company right now. Male Brie.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

What was with the awkward "believe that" to end the promo? lmao


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Roman Gassed


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so embarrassed for Orton right now. In 6 days, he'll have to carry him and ultimately job to him....Tragic !


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Was hoping that maybe Reigns would cut a decent promo and I got shit again. Whatever he ain't special at all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sheamus is back.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

a wha.....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, match with Reigns is one of Orton's biggest challenges... a challenge to get a halfway decent match out of him!

SHEAMUS VS ORTON :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Noooo. Randy and Sheamus have bad chemistry. That match is gonna blowwwww.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sheamus vs Orton...OH HELL YEAH!!!!!!

Love Sheamus.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fella' and the Viper


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman getting flamboyant in that promo

"Buleeve thaaaaat!"


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it sad that Brie Bella is both a better mic worker and wrestler than Reigns? :maury


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stop hating on my boy Reigns. K thx


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da fuck was up with Roman's promo? Bruh just having these random fluctuations in his voice...what.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TNA Original said:


> I'm so embarrassed for Orton right now. In 6 days, he'll have to carry him and ultimately job to him....Tragic !


the rise & more sadly the DOWNFALL of Orton continues


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jericho vs Bray at Summerslam?

Put them one on one the week before!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bella shit to end the show?
:yes fpalm


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Confession to end Raw. :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow . . . Orton AND Sheamus? . . . You're spoiling us wwe.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I still can't get why people like Reigns. Dat fuckin promo fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why are they selling Reigns as one of Orton's biggest challenges of his career? Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Brie on the mic > Reigns on the mic


Let's not get carried away...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Roman Reigns sounded like some frat boy from time to time there lol


Nothing wrong with "frat boys" :side:


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

I've tried hard to not get on the hate wagon for Roman, but he isn't even close to being ready for a 15-20 minute singles match.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know how Reigns could feasibly face Lesnar for more than 20 minutes. He would probably have a heart attack.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

:lel

That Reigns promo was so hilariously bad


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ROB VAN DAM!!!


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Job Van Dam is doing a great job!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince really needs to call it a day. Before he actually does snuff it prematurely.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman, you are a schlub.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Da fuck was up with Roman's promo? Bruh just having these random fluctuations in his voice...what.


I burst out laughing when he said "believe THaaaaAAAaaat!"
Even added it to my sig


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of gassed out of shape workers.......RVD.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

One of a KIND!
Rob Van Dam!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Is this really a Hogan celebration..or are they just saving that for 9 PM?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RVD out to continue his quest to achieve a higher botch count than Sin Cara.. What a waste of money he is. :ti


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Clearly...ive been a critic of Reigns' ring work, but ive been more generous on his mic work. Hes improved, but he took a step back there. That was corny as hell


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LETS DO THIIIIIANGUBHTRSIBSSSS > BELIEVE DAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Reigns is still going through puberty.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's good to see Kane back to his old Michael C Hall/Dexter in a suit look. 


Its a way better gimmick (Better on the eyes) than the washed up Devil's Favorite Demon.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

roman delivered again tonight

cant wait for summerslam


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> Stop hating on my boy Reigns. K thx


Cheer up, buttercup. I got your boy something.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> You know it's bad when you're worse on the mic than Brock fpalm


wouldn't go that far. he's got a cool original swagger about him. obviously not nearly one of the best, but i'd already put him ahead of brock, and orton.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Remember when Orton and Sheamus had that infamous match the Raw after mania and got crapped on by the diehard fans?


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> :lmao that Believe that


Lol yeah that was pretty crime time- ish out of no where.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I don't hate Reigns, but he is terrible on the mic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> I still can't get why people like Reigns. Dat fuckin promo fpalm


CUZ THAT MOTHERFUCKING *LOOK*!

You like staring at guys? Then have we got a show for you! :HHH2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Job van dam vs Rollins :mark:


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I was wondering if Reigns was going to be able to speak or just pass out. WWE must be planning a squash mash at SS


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Blowman Strains


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

p862011 said:


> roman delivered again tonight
> 
> cant wait for summerslam


You are such a blind mark.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Heyman DA GOAT :heyman


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

i just hope that Brie and Steph don't go last AGAIN.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stephanie's confession is that she's the one that broke into Bryan's house.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> LETS DO THIIIIIANGUBHTRSIBSSSS > BELIEVE DAAAAAAAAAT


It wasn't quite on Brock's level but it was still something cringe worthingly special :reigns


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Vince really needs to call it a day. Before he actually does snuff it prematurely.


Now that's a random pairing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> wouldn't go that far. he's got a cool original swagger about him. obviously not nearly one of the best, *but i'd already put him ahead of* brock, *and orton*.


That's going too far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> CUZ THAT MOTHERFUCKING *LOOK*!
> 
> You like staring at guys? Then have we got a show for you! :HHH2


:lel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still bothered by Reigns thinking a worm and a snake are the same thing.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

A worm? Really? I just don't understand why people think he is the next big thing.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Redzero said:


> i just hope that Brie and Steph don't go last AGAIN.


Nah it'll be Cena's response thing, with Brock coming back. Cena will F-U him.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

That line delivery from Reigns :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> Stop hating on my boy Reigns. K thx


*No point in even typing that, I've gotten used to it. lol*


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

that match was terrible but i enjoyed the promo. he'll grow with more mic time, just like everyone says about the golden boy Bryan when he was getting destroyed by some on the forum for his mic skills.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, vince is looking bad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Now that's a random pairing.


Vince seriously showing his age in that pic with Dimitar


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

This RAW blows already, I was actually looking forward to that but that Reigns match was terrible, Shaemus vs Orton is going to be a complete borefest and RvD does nothing but tarnish his legacy every time he steps in the ring. Hopefully Cena, Steph and Hogan can add something brilliant like Heyman did to make this a little more interesting.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dammit WWE now I want chicken why did it have to be a popeyes ad


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RaymerWins said:


> A worm? Really? I just don't understand why people think he is the next big thing.


He shoulda just said snake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not on the Reigns hate wagon, but he didn't do himself any favors with the haters tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns showing respect for Scotty 2 Hotty and finisher.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm still bothered by Reigns thinking a worm and a snake are the same thing.


:lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RaymerWins said:


> A worm? Really? I just don't understand why people think he is the next big thing.












Dat look.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Still can't believe they made Ambrose and Rollins a lumber jack match


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins getting a jobber entrance?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The best wrestler on the active roster gets a jobber entrance.

The fuck?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *No point in even typing that, I've gotten used to it. lol*


Welcome to the club....


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Reigns sucks guys, admit it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Job van damn


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Dammit WWE now I want chicken why did it have to be a popeyes ad


Popeyes chicken :homer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RVD vs. Rollins for the 100th time this year.

MEH.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I'm still bothered by Reigns thinking a worm and a snake are the same thing.


rton2 =


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Saved_masses said:


> that match was terrible but i enjoyed the promo. he'll grow with more mic time, just like everyone says about the golden boy Bryan when he was getting destroyed by some on the forum for his mic skills.


You don't "grow" charisma. You don't "grow" enthusiasm. No matter how many writers try to save him, he will never be a good mic worker.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm still bothered by Reigns thinking a worm and a snake are the same thing.


Its a metaphor
Chill

Or a simile
or an allegory

actually I don't fucking know
it was pretty stupid though
:ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Rollins new shirt is cool as fuck. On the back it should say "I DIDNT SELL OUT. I BOUGHT IN"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match should of been falls count anywhere. Why the fuck is it a lumberjack match... fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't like Rollins getting a jobber entrance? Download the WWE App :troll


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

That's it. I've given up all hope that Ryback will ever get revenge against Reigns (and the Shield) for costing him the WWE title against CM Punk.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFCCrDavDMA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Not on the Reigns hate wagon, but he didn't do himself any favors with the haters tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Does he ever?

The new WWE Champion at WrestleMania 31 has the stamina of a 100 year old bed ridden grandmother. :bean


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollin's body though :ass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Reigns sucks guys, admit it.


or at least that he sucks wind


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Has anyone had there tweet displayed along the bottom of the screen?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> I don't hate Reigns, but he is terrible on the mic


His mic work is still much better than his ring work.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Still can't believe Seth Rollins is Mr MITB


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm gonna bet some of those Lumberjacks cost Ambrose the match. Which I'm sure is the logical conclusion a lot of people have here as well. Might as well have Ambrose win I say.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait for some more Ambrose fuckery. :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Van Dam whipped in the corner."

- Michael Cole in every RVD match :cole3


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Vince seriously showing his age in that pic with Dimitar


Yeah I had to double check it was actually him, wonder if the losing money and the failure of the network has effected his health.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Reigns, the fucking master of the post-match hot tag.



That's actually Daniel Bryan 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

JBL has just MERKED Cole. Merked him bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the 2nd match in a row they cut to ad LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Shit, Rollins going head first into the barricade :lol

Looked pretty nasty.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RVD is still one of the best in ring wrestlers wwe has


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Fans should have chanted nine ninety-nine instead RVD there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> "Van Dam whipped in the corner."
> 
> - Michael Cole in every RVD match :cole3


Vintage Cole.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

K guys I wont be watching RAW for the rest of the night so anyone wanna send me updates on what goes on in the show k thanks bye


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

RaymerWins said:


> You don't "grow" charisma. You don't "grow" enthusiasm. No matter how many writers try to save him, he will never be a good mic worker.


he's already improving on the mic. he used to sound so robotic and one toned, but he seemed more relaxed tonight on the mic which always helps. he done miles better than Kane on the mic


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins has been the only guy to get a good match out of RVD this year, and he's doing it again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TommyRich said:


> I don't hate Reigns, but he is terrible on the mic


I was actually surprised with how much I liked the first pre-Shield promo he cut. But since then he's almost regressed if anything. Really needs to work on his delivery big time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Two ad breaks in one match. fpalm


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Three minutes between commercial breaks, good grief WWE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Still can't believe Seth Rollins is Mr MITB



They don't have a clue how to book more than 3 guys at a time. He needs the win at SS a lot more than Ambrose at this point


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Rollin's body though :ass


Nasty time for Amber.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RaymerWins said:


> You don't "grow" charisma. You don't "grow" enthusiasm. No matter how many writers try to save him, he will never be a good mic worker.


Charisma and enthusiasm doesn't equate mic skills.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

derelict stranger said:


> That's it. I've given up all hope that Ryback will ever get revenge against Reigns (and the Shield) for costing him the WWE title against CM Punk.


Well I have to say, that's an impressively long hold out on that hope.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

if the crowd started to chant job van damn i would lose it


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> That's going too far.


orton is way too robotic and cookie cutter on the mic. reigns needs work, but he's got his own style, personality comes through. closest comparison would be nash, who wasn't bad on the mic in his own right. actually everything about him is nash like, other than the fact he moves better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like Rollins new shirt. Gonna have to pick me up one.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't bitch about commercials
Probably means long oveerrun which means long ass Cena/Brock brawl
(or 20min Hogan dicksuck fest)


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Adverts for Durex condoms, cheers Sky.

Unfortunately my SO is working tonight lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To be fair to Roman, he told his girlfriend that he had a snake, but she corrected him and said it's more like a worm and that just stuck in his head.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Yeah I had to double check it was actually him, wonder if the losing money and the failure of the network has effected his health.


I had to double check to see if that was Berbatov because last I remember, he still looked pretty young. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> They don't have a clue how to book more than 3 guys at a time. He needs the win at SS a lot more than Ambrose at this point


Uh, no he doesn't. Ambrose is starving for a decent win. Rollins is fine as long as he has the briefcase.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


You can see how blown up his in that pic...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Slater beat you" chant at Rollins.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

mattheel said:


> His mic work is still much better than his ring work.


That doesn't really mean much.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Saved_masses said:


> he's already improving on the mic. he used to sound so robotic and one toned, but he seemed more relaxed tonight on the mic which always helps. he done miles better than Kane on the mic


I'd be perfectly fine if his career trajectory is the same as Kane. Because they are equal in talent and mic work.

And thst "relaxed" approach was worse then his robotic approach.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Don't bitch about commercials
> Probably means long oveerrun which means long ass Cena/Brock brawl
> (or 20min Hogan dicksuck fest)


Or 20 mins of Brie vs Steph


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a feeling that even if Reigns improves a lot none of you will acknowledge it. Even if he gets as good as Ambrose on the mic and Rollins in the ring, all of you will still say he "terrible".


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uh, no he doesn't. Ambrose is starving for a decent win. *Rollins is fine as long as he has the briefcase*.


Try telling Damien Sandow that...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

About seventeen Roman Reigns threads made in the past ten minutes.

:vince5 TOLD YOU HE WAS A DRAW


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> Adverts for Durex condoms, cheers Sky.


Do they not know that's pointless for wrestling fans?! Well, pointless for me anyway.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rolling... splash.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Rollins selling dat kick he spun in a fuckin circle lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

hou713 said:


> I have a feeling that even if Reigns improves a lot none of you will acknowledge it. Even if he gets as good as Ambrose on the mic and Rollins in the ring, all of you will still say he "terrible".



If he improves on all levels I would love it and I'm sure more people here would accept it, sadly it just doesn't seem like it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Try telling Damien Sandow that...



Damien was going to fail anyways.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uh, no he doesn't. Ambrose is starving for a decent win. Rollins is fine as long as he has the briefcase.


It's a lot easier for a face to pick himself back up than a heel though


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Try telling Damien Sandow that...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> Try telling Damien Sandow that...


Rollins ain't fucking Damien Sandow. He's extremely pushed and he has Triple H in his corner, he's winning.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Try telling Damien Sandow that...


Except the titles were being unified at the end of the year. There's no way Sandow would've been one of the world champions involved in that unification match. He's not a draw or a recognizable face in the company compared to Cena and Orton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Try telling Damien Sandow that...


:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Think the majority of that match was performed on the app.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good win by Rollins.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Do they not know that's pointless for wrestling fans?! Well, pointless for me anyway.


Have some pity rep


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Curb stomp!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was going really well before the abrupt finish.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Another day, another job.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

They change the Rollins theme again? LMAO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Don't bitch about commercials
> Probably means long oveerrun which means long ass Cena/Brock brawl
> (or 20min Hogan dicksuck fest)


I think we both know which is more likely.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Still can't get over this...










What brought this on? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RVD knows how to sell a move, I give him that.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

It annoys the fuck out of me when the guy who gets pinned rolls out of the rings right after. YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE KNOCKED OUT.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Rollin's body though :ass


You're obsessed! Personally, I like his Batsuit a little better.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck? Just read on the news that Robin Williams has been found dead, apparent suicide  RIP


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Still can't get over this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why does it look like vince has cancer?
he doenst do he?


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

I think we might see Robbin Williams as one of Hogan's celebrity guests tonight, thinking his suicide was a work.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose in the box


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ambrose will come out of the big one.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose about to Surprise A Bitch


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ambrose is so inside that present


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

The big present is Dean...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose in that one present :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

ambrose is in the box


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, there you go. Rollins is winning.

God damn it, I knew it.

FUCK these IDIOTS.


----------



## Skyeborne (Jul 29, 2014)

Emma should try to steal a present.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

presents yay


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a dean in a box. I know some members would love that gift


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose sat in the box all night just to do that? 

That is some epic trolling, lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Never saw that coming...NOT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So Rollins has some fucking kind of spider sense then. Alright.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose the GOAT! :lel
I'm dying.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

It's Dean omg!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That fucking pop!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dean shows the Shockmaster how it's done!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose making his presents (presence )


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao At least he didn't do a Shocker.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dat Ambrose :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: ambrose :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> why does it look like vince has cancer?
> he doenst do he?


That's what the stress of losing hundreds of millions of dollars will do to you.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BAH GAWD!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol at Ambrose in the present


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes Dean!

God help him being stuck in that gift box for an hour though


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ambrose is the man.. that is all.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Hogan is currently disappointed that Dean Ambrose was his present in the giant ass birthday box.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SURPRISE MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dean WOULD wait all night in that box just to get at Rollins.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why would you go to commercial break, then just have the match end less than a minute later without even having a nice sequence to end the match. And why are their presents on stage?

EDIT...
Did Jerry just bust a nut when ambrose said $9.99 or am I hearing shyt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose = THE MAN!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao That isn't his new theme is it?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Who wrapped the box with him inside?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean the most over believe that. Rollins was great that whole segment.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Holy Shit!!!!!!!!! Ambrose :mark:*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Dean is so awkward on the mic.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Still can't get over this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck? Is that Vince?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Exploding out of that huge gift, fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dean is starting to look like HHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shan22044 said:


> Dean Ambrose is like a box of chocolates.


Yes but the box with nuts


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Ambrose is even plugging the Network.

I don't even...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fuck you for that plug dean


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Did they change Ambrose entrance music?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fucking Ambrose with that 9.99 :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Dean is so awkward on the mic.



No he isn't he's fine.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh fucking wow, they've even got Ambrose whoring it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose said $9.99 uh oh

Why does he have a diva theme song too


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fonzie promoting the network.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Your ass belongs to me."

Something Amber wants to hear from Dean every night.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh god. 9.99 is being forced on EVERYONE now.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Wait, is that his theme? :lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hahahha, I thought that was Ambrose's new theme.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah no, don't have Dean Ambrose shilling that shit fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Dean GOATbrose FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fucking eh..... :mark: :mark: :mark:

Is that new theme music I hear?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF IS THAT THEME


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

so Rollins went to the presents for no reason? Alright then.

Oh god Dean just plugged the network.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Could you imagine if Rollins did actually cash in tonight and win? That would be one of the most unexpected cash ins of all time. 

Won't happen, but would be crazy.

Really wish Ambrose would have made the SS match a ladder match for the brief case. But oh well.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That was really, really fucking lame.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose with that network shilling


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dammit Ambrose don't say '9.99' fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL THE DIVA THEME


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New song?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Does...Ambrose have a new theme song? Da fuck is up with that gay club music?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol out of the present.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Rollins is so crazy :dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great. Now Hulk Hogan is missing out on a huge birthday present.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh my God....Dean Ambrose said 9.99 and it was so amazing, I love the 9.99




Says every snark Ambrose-lover


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome surprise from Dean but he loses points for shilling the network lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That was the ultimate botch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you're an Ambrose fan, don't buy the Network. Just giving you the heads up.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I want to like Dean Ambrose I really do, but all that crazy shit he does.........Is just so weird man


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They're even making Ambrose say it now. Best for business etc.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lelambrose

Tweakers gonna tweak. But while plugging the damn network, too? DAMN YOU, VINCE!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> That doesn't really mean much.


I know, unfortunately.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Jesus, Ambrose is fucking amazing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I wouldn't want to play Ambrose in a game of hide and seek.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Not even Dean Ambrose can sell me the Network. Not after that lumber jack decision. Step up your game, WWE.


Jack Thwagger said:


> Does...Ambrose have a new theme song? Da fuck is up with that gay club music?


I honestly thought it was Gangnam Style!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...the hell was that music? :jaydamn

Please don't let that be new music? Fuck.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT WAS AWESOME.

AMBROSE/ROLLINS REMINDS ME OF ROCK/HUNTER FEUD.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Even Ambrose is plugging the Network. :lol

But yeah that segment was fun. Ambrose continues to be one of the highlights of Raw each week.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was fucking stupid


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

"The Unstable" Dean Ambrose is the new "Demon" Kane. Annoying and embarrassing


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Random ad break mid-sentence :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So the anti authority figure and mentalist Ambrose is plugging the network? Alright then.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Ambrose didn't need that plug of the network.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Divas theme playing in the background. :lel


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

This plugging is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuck this network shilling.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

This episode of RAW has just been one huge botch so far.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> so Rollins went to the presents for no reason? Alright then.


:cole3 HE CAN SENSE THE PRESENCE OF AMBROSE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get you own tickets foo! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SURPRISE MOTHAFUCKA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Dean is so awkward on the mic.


What? He has more personality than the other goofballs on the roster.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Slam City 3.5 million view?????


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Wheres the logic in the Rock being in Slam City. He's primary job is as an actor ffs, thats what he'd be doing (and does do) if its not for WWE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty sure that wasn't Ambroses new theme think it was just the music that they were using for the Brie/Stephanie confrontation picture earlier


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Only Ambrose could make a lumberjack match sound good..


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll never forgive Vince for this constant network plugging crap.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose is #1 right now!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

AMBROSE IS THE MAN :ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats why Ambrose should be getting Rollins spot. Ambrose could be the next face of the company (heel) not Reigns.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ha ha fucking ambrose


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh yeah I love those "cigerettes are bullies." commercials. Little people bullying high schoolers is hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know why, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if JBL, Cole, and Lawler all voluntarily watch "Slam City" every week.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Please Seth win at summer slam.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

The theme for Stephanie walking out was queued way too early. Made Dean look retarded as Fuck.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Rollins running away there was good in making the idea of a lumberjack match seem better.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*sniffle* Bumper cars...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ambrose bursting out the present reminded me a little of Chainsaw Charlie.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fun segment but Rollins came across as a moron. Ambrose should have just jumped out. Also we need at least one more promo segment back and forth between them before Sunday.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I predict Satisfaction will be cancelled before one season is done. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> What? He has more personality than the other goofballs on the roster.



He needs to tone down his psycho gimmick. Sometimes less is more.

And the way he always drop the mic before he even finish his sentence is a mess.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is so much worse than the days of plugging the app or Tout... I'm actually starting to miss those days.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Good lets get this shit out of the way.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thats why Ambrose should be getting Rollins spot. Ambrose could be the next face of the company (heel) not Reigns.


Fully expect Rollins/Ambrose to swap soon and eventually be the new face/heel pairing of the company


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> The theme for Stephanie walking out was queued way too early. Made Dean look retarded as Fuck.


And now they queue it up again this time in the right place ha


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Time for the first of 8 Steph - Bella segments


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank God this is not the main event again.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh no divas shit!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least this isn't at the end of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick's daughter all wet for Ambrose.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woot woot the Queen is here!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That is not a flattering shirt, Steph.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bow before the one true Queen


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Supreme Goddess Is Here!


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> So the anti authority figure and mentalist Ambrose is plugging the network? Alright then.


he's mocking them


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The billion dollar princess


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mandarin collars are not flattering for busty broads. 
Can I just style Stephanie? I'd even do it for free.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So a Brock v Cena brawl to end the show.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

People are seriously complaining about Ambrose plugging the network? SHUT THE FUCK UP! You people will seriously complain about ANYTHING. God damn you people are depressing.

And I don't mean everyone. Just the idiots complaining.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, at least it isn't main eventing tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Fully expect Rollins/Ambrose to swap soon and eventually be the new face/heel pairing of the company


yeah it could the feud of the company. they tore down house in NXT with their feud Just redo that in wWe.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Nikki costs Brie the match?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> He needs to tone down his psycho gimmick. Sometimes less is more.
> 
> And the way he always drop the mic before he even finish his sentence is a mess.


That would make his character worse.

He's fine the way he is. The cheers tell the story.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Steph gonna :berried Brie at SS.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> AMBROSE IS THE MAN :ambrose



Yeah, shit like this has never been done before. 

Maybe I'm the only one that feels this way, but dude is so overrated it's not even funny anymore.

Like everything he does, not matter how mediocre, is like OMFG AMAZING. It was a good segment but come on 

It was a simple "I'm gonna git you @ Sunmerslam" promo with a little network plugging and ofc it's the best promo of the night? Lel


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm loving this episode so far, but mostly for the wrong reasons.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rollins ain't fucking Damien Sandow. He's extremely pushed and he has Triple H in his corner, he's winning.


Reigns received good booking right out of the gate and was involved in one of the biggest angles/storylines in recent years with The Shield. If Sandow received the same kind of booking that Reigns then maybe he would be in the same position. Reigns had the support right out of the gate and was booked to look strong and was lucky enough to be in a faction that got super over really quick.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Blah blah blah. 9.99 blah blah blah 9.99


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dat Bawse Ass Bitch.*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank god this isn't in the main event


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Can you believe this shit is this yrs version of Punk/Brock


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WHAT? :austin


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Steph's confession to Brie.. "I loved having your head between my legs"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Del Rio chants please


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Time for another awful promos from steph and brie, both are bad at wrestling and bad on the stick.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It was her Brie it was her all along! Steph did the robbery


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH i thought she was talking about ADR for a second ha



Don't even tell me they are going with an affair storyline


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

He's sticking that beard up that pussy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I know where this is going


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

pls don't do this
For the love of god WWE


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Steph trying to bury Bryan again. jeez...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Steph can't act for shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> So Nikki costs Brie the match?


That's what I'm thinking. Nikki will turn heel at SS.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Mick's daughter all wet for Ambrose.


Lol when Noelle becomes a diva they should do a storyline with her and Deano


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF is this?! :lol Oh man!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Megan is about to turn heel.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Oh no, are we going to get an "other woman" angle?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Please don't tell me he has to retire... please don't tell me he has to retire... please don't tell me he has to retire.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This bitch kinda pretty 



Excuse my french


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

C'mom Megan


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Steph gonna pedigree her :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Megan and Bryan are having an affair aren't they?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Run Megan, It's a Trap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Claire Lynch II.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Say Megan one more time mothafucka I dare you


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

We are a cheating part of this storyline away from it being poor soap opera.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Dang Megan....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to bone Megan.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh, DB has been fucking Megan


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Megan's about to get it. :steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Look at this Claire Lynch looking woman.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making an even bigger mockery of the divas.

:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Meghan's a hotty


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Making this sound like a rape storyline


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Claire Lynch II.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Megan you're the victim.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Megan is hot.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

i hate this company


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lemme guess Daniel dipping into other waters?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Daniel raped her


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This whole feud. fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

NVM nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

WHAT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Daniel Bryan raped me."

(Commentary stays silent for final two hours)


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

what! :austin


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE'S RIPPING OFF TNA!!!! WTF MAN!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Megan "I've been having an affair with Daniel Bryan" or some shit. :lel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> He needs to tone down his psycho gimmick. Sometimes less is more.
> 
> And the way he always drop the mic before he even finish his sentence is a mess.


Naw, he isn't as over-the-top as you're making him out to be. He's fine. He just has a 'don't give a fuck' personality.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who's this crack whore?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>





Jarsy1 said:


>


*YOU GUYS SEE THE COMPARISON, RIGHT!? lol*


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

What? chants against Megan.

Megan for the title imo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's Clare Lynch all over again.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Megan Miller is going to be a star in this business.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Is Steph going to pedigree her too!? Hmm. Decent heel heat I suppose* :hmm:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Claire Lynch II.


Steph even used the word Impact


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Perfect time for WHAT chants. Horrible acting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking hell.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Where on earth is this going!?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have no idea what's going on but Megan is better than Reigns on the mic.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Megan's heading for a pedigree here


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol seriously


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Shes got the vacant face.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Amazing acting from this Megan chick.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

D-BRY HAD A THREESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I see this chick blowing D-Bry for just $9.99 on the WWE Network?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This is kind of like the TNA Clare Lynch segment, isn't it? fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont take Bryan's name in vain, you gap-titted bitch!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Megan Miller to become Claire Lynch 2: Electric Boogaloo in 3...2...1... :duck


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

It would be so funny if they actually brought the Claire Lynch girl in to do this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I'M DEAD.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is such bad acting

#WWFuckery

This stupid affair BS. WWE and their stupid story lines


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is some Attitude Era shit right here


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

What the fuck is happening here?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What in the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> This is kind of like the TNA Clare Lynch segment, isn't it? fpalm


what i thought lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh god, Megan is cute but she has that Drew Barrymore floppy mouth going on when she speaks.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

and we just went there


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They hired Claire Lynch?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

My god, this acting...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So they did hire Russo?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

This is so stupid!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL

They really going with this angle


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Megan is gonna be a future diva star calling it.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Epic fail...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

WTF is this shite :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol this company. :russo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:maury


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I have this shit on mute, can someone give me the gist of what they're saying?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this is absolutely brutal. enough of this garbage!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

She looks just like Kelly Divine.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

lol dammit WWE.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What the fuck is this springer shit, this is too edgy for WWE.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would buy the network if a Bryan-Megan sex tape was on there.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well that's Bryan now a heel.

He's also gonna get so much shit from people who think it's real :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> This is kind of like the TNA Clare Lynch segment, isn't it? fpalm


*She looks like her too :lol*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRYAN IS STILL A PIMP


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Claire Lynch part deux


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

Wow they actually taking a TNA storyline? Lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

See they were actually doing good things with this feud. They had to go and WWE it. Awful.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

WHAT. THE. FUCK?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is fucking hilarious


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, I hope they turn her into a mega slut.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

this is so damn boooooring. get this girl off the screen. I'd be happy just seeing steph


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. I just can't :lmao


:lmao


I can't :lmao

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seriously fuck this storyline.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

He gave her his American dragon


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

LMFAO WWE IS TERRIBLE, WHATEVER THIS CHEATING STORYLINE IS HILARIOUS


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Is this Claire Lynch? WTF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who's this cunt?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They can't be serious with this Young and the Restless shit :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Her acting is atrocious. She makes Brie look like an Oscar Award winner.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh for fucks sake. Not another storyline like this. They never go well!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh wow :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

He put her in the yes lock :cool2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf man :lol

Have I been taking acid without realising?!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Russo awesomeness ))))))


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol god i love this.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Undertaker/Brock Lesnar storyline from 2002. WWE recycling storylines.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Steph has borrowed HHH's Shovel


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This is horrible.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Victim of getting pull in the show. And thank you fans for the What chants.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

They are burying Bryan with this angle. :trips3


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Such stretching.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is some Clair Lynch bullshit right here.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> "Daniel Bryan raped me."
> 
> (Commentary stays silent for final two hours)


Hey, if it shuts them up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is soooo stupid.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao Oh fucking dear this is garbage.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So who let Russo back in WWE?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they really doing this?

Seriously?

IS THERE A GOD?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Fucking Russo.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

A Porno has better dialogue than this crap promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:bryan3 the ladies man


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in legit tears this is so funny


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck WWE so stupid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lmao what a load of shit


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

vINCE rUSSO??


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:sodone :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fpalm

fuck. this. company.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


>


Fucking hell, she even looks a bit like her :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

this is v bad


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tune in to Total Divas to see the fallout between Brie/Meghan/Daniel. :russo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking called it. :maury

Can't wait for next week when Megan comes back with a baby doll wearing a heard, long hair and Bryan D's attire. :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

fpalm I can not believe that are going this route with this story.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie can't be that stupid. She better not hit her then get arrested.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Claire Lynch sighting...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Shouldn't her heart be going out to Brie Bella? Since Bryan would be cheating on her with this Megan chick? WTF?*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

What is this nonsense?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Did Vince get a hold of some Russo booking emails?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, Brie's here.

Now the three way can begin. Brie, you strip first. Steph and whats her face will follow up once we're convinced you're up for this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Called it.

This is stupid, ffs. fpalm

Affair angles are so cheap and stupid, ugh.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Look at Steph smiling.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh Reality TV, how we love you.



Said fucking nobody.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Claire Lynch made her glorious return to Wrestling and her epic debut in the WWE.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Objectively the WOAT segment


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This is absolutely embarassing. Put on some music on headhpones for this shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pathetic


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MAH BOY D-BRYAN GAVE HER THE D


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brie MODE! :lmao


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

The wife is always the last one to know....lol...phew what a line.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

You know you're all laughing at this whether its good or bad!

At least its entertaining lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol. Brie is the worst.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

haHAHAAHHAHAAH


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

No no no... Horrible. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

A dead fish...?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I can just imagine DBRY at home laughing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh knows not a dead fish


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Who's to say that this affair angle wouldn't have happened in the Attitude Era? What better way to get heat on The Authority, but what happens if this turns people away from Daniel Bryan?


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dead fish? 

OH NO HE DIDN'T


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

*Boooooooooooooo. Cut to commercial. K thanks.*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

just when you think this feud can't get any worse.

:steph


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Daniel gives the YES! when he cums


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fucking called it. :maury
> 
> Can't wait for next week when Megan comes back with a baby doll wearing a heard, long hair and Bryan D's attire. :mark:


DO THE RIGHT THING BRYAN!

:lmao


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hell, Megan has better acting skills than Brie.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol EDGY!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Stephanie :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Its so bad its hard to watch.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is obviously a plan .. C'mom WWE you can do better


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHAAHAHHA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao

*STEPH IS LIFE!*


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Like Bryan would cheat on a 9.9/10 with a 6.5/10.


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

This is terrible. Who is this woman she sucks. Brie Bella looks like a hooker. Lmao that's not PG Stephanie


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Terrible yes lock.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Steph is fucking awesome.

Worst Yes Lock of all time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Lock bitch!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

How can people hate this? This is hilarious.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit she put her in the yes lock


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Megan look like she could be sister Abigail


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was more like a Maybe lock.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Worst. Yes lock. EVER.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

More like a WTF Lock ?!?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

NOBLE!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How stupid is Brie's character to believe that Megan actually had an affair with DB?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Still a better submission hold than Cena's STF.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

She even looks a bit like the chick from TNA.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit. I just heard Robin williams died.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucking hell Steph


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

..........


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that's how you lock in the YES LOCK! Around dat throat!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Retarded ass Yes Lock.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IM MARKING THE FUCK OUT :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

this is hilarious :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

this is the best lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol Crack head Claire MD with D Bry


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

She did it 75% right. Her hands should've been over Steph's mouth.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Batz said:


> Oh Reality TV, how we love you.
> 
> 
> 
> Said fucking nobody.


But the Reality Era is what's best for business! :trips2


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Noble, Finlay and Mercury to the rescue again :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god these 2 suck in the ring!


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Steph sells better than Cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jamie and Finlay!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tonight? No! Oh, please, Foley, No!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is ridiculous haha, this has just been an ordeal.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Great segment. This feud is awesome.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here you go, the main event 3 times in a row.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No please don't have it be the main event... please please please...


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Well that's Bryan fucking ruined.

Fuck this miserable company.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Brie vs Megan at Summerslam bah gawd


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

There's Finlay just breaking up fights again :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stephs face in the yes lock ffs :lol I think this is a bad dream, I hope this is a bad dream.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh. Time for the ratings to plummet again.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

GOOD, NO ONE WANTED TO WATCH THAT AT SUMMERSLAM


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

**This just in:* Daniel Bryan has just reinjured his neck after repeatidly banging his head against the wall while watching his wife do his yes lock completely wrong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol at least they kept Brie off the mic 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao :lol Halarity


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was fucking hysterical.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Russo is back , now the pay per view match is on RAW too


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the logical storyline would be for Brie to get arrested for hitting a non WWE wrestler, and they won't even do that?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heard someone coming downstairs, had to turn it off, fuck that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This is the best feud. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Skyeborne (Jul 29, 2014)

At least Vince's incest fetish didn't show up tonight.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure what I've just watched.

On the cards for the worst segment of all time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the dumbest shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ don't main event.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

HAHAHA have they just aborted this match for Summerslam?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that was something else. :faint::faint:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I DONT CARE WHAT IWC SAYS THAT STEPH/BRIE/MEGAN/DB SHIT WAS AWESOME :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Steph and Brie are main eventing tonight, i thought we'd end in Brock vs Cena brawl


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Was BRyan ok with this? This was some twisted bullshit


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Worst hour plus of RAW in a long time. 

This is like watching a train wreck and we still have the Hogan birthday party for them to totally botch up.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

OddSquad said:


> Well that's Bryan fucking ruined.
> 
> Fuck this miserable company.


Oh my god....the fans obviously don't believe it....everyone was chanting YES afterwards...how is he ruined?


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

The way Steph does the yes thing just annoys tf outta me. Like the way she points her fingers up... can't really describe it.

Oh and it's great to know that Finlay and Jamie Noble have become an intricate part of this feud.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well that was the segment of the night possibly of the year. You wan to know what the definition of fuckery is in the WWE it was that segment :lmao I'm in tears from laughing so hard


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan coming back a heel. Lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie sounded a little bit like Vince there for a second. 

I guess Brie will be channeling D. Bryan tonight who was suppose to be Stone Cold 2.0 after WM30 (Before we all discovered Dean Ambrose)

and Stephanie is taking after Daddy.


Austin vs McMahon in 2014



If someone would have told me this is what I would expect from the WWF in the future, I would have knocked them out.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

BREES!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice to see Finlay and Jamie Noble's heel turns are in full swing though.

#SummerslamBuildUp


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

lol @ AJ looking down at his script


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

At least WWEs "Claire Lynch" is only a one night thing. At least I that it is.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rodgers and Brees, damn


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Drew Brees. Aaron Rodgers.

:lol


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

'i show my kids clips of you on youtube."

fuck the network.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Claire Lynch flashbacks


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oh man that was hilarious :banderas


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

So they're saying Bryan is a cheater lol?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Who were those guys saying happy birthday?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So I guess that means the former soap opera writers on creative didn't get fired.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

OddSquad said:


> Well that's Bryan fucking ruined.
> 
> Fuck this miserable company.


Buh? How do you figure?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Brie is getting arrested later tonight for hitting Megan right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No words for how fucking stupid that was

NO WORDS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao swerve. Just when you thought they wouldn't main event again.....*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd had the perfect opportunity to chant "Ho!" and they fucked it up. Goddamn.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

This is WWE trying to ruin Bryan for him forcing them in to giving him the title hahah


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

It's not a bad way to generate heat guys if it appears that The Authority are lying about it to smear Daniel Bryan. 

Although it might negatively affect Bryan considering that it paints him as a damn cheater on his wife. Still though if it's apparent that they use the angle just to try to hurt his marriage doesn't that make you hate The Authority?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in shock right now, I need some time to breath....


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

A-Rodge!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

NO YOUTUBE, IS WWE NETWORK DAMMIT :vince4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat maybe lock.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

hope they release bryan

does bryan not read the bible


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Still not buying Evolve..


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

That was just awful...


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Holy shit. I just heard Robin williams died.


oh wow!!! This world ... 
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/11/showbiz/robin-williams-dead/

RIP. Love Doubtfire, What Dreams May Come, Hook, --- some of my favorite movies, and I'm not a movie watcher really


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The amount of shit Bryan will be getting on Twitter :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Brie is getting arrested later tonight for hitting Megan right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fake cop handcuff spot like they did with Bryan and steph beats the fuck out of her


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Why is she just going to believe her though lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh look. It's Seth Rollins, Rey Mysterio, and Sin Cara or somethin'..... lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Claire Lynch lips were so dry during the interview with Steph


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> Buh? How do you figure?


They just painted him as a cheater lol Bryan deserves better than that. Unless Steph just said for heel heat in which case, good job it pissed me right off :cuss:

Mind you this segment was so horrible, so so horrible.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bryan's new gimmick is a playboy, he's coming back with bitches on his shoulder.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

bah gawd, Aaron Rodgers!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat maybe lock.


My dude said maybe lock :booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Bryan ruined? You do realize everyone understood that it was bullshit, right?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

SOTY Segment of the Year 

LMAO!!


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

I popped for Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Guys, the Brie/Steph feud is fucking amazing. Seriously.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This RAW has been awesome. I'm not sure if it's so bad it's good or if it's actually good but this is one of those rare episodes where nearly every segment entertains me.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

You can't really blame Brie for the Yes Lock, Steph and her powder milk jugs didn't look the very cooperative type.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Why is she just going to believe her though lol



Why would Megan lie?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

TBF to Brie - Steph made NO attempt at all to sell that Yes lock.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Cheat, cheat never beat eh Bryan? So that explains the lack of proper title runs.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That was pretty hilarious up until brie entered.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It's just about that time of year where WWE starts to give absolutely zero fucks about the amount fuckery and nonsense during the football season.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Why would Megan lie?


Cash.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat maybe lock.


maybe lock :drake1


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> Was BRyan ok with this? This was some twisted bullshit


Well, maybe he shouldn't have cheated on Brie then.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone identify Megan yet?

Probably would be a pretty hot diva


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Bryan's new gimmick is a playboy, he's coming back with bitches on his shoulder.


Pics or no buys.


----------



## Natalyamark332 (Aug 2, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Why would Megan lie?


Drake & Josh reference?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

OddSquad said:


> They just painted him as a cheater lol Bryan deserves better than that. Unless Steph just said for heel heat in which case, good job it pissed me right off :cuss:
> 
> Mind you this segment was so horrible, so so horrible.


Yeah, I'm 99% sure that was just a heel lie. Brie doesn't even believe it, she even said, "Did Stephane pay you [to say this]?"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shouldn't Brie get 'arrested' for hitting that chick?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Bryan ruined? You do realize everyone understood that it was bullshit, right?


That went right over my head at first I must admit lol

Still a shit segment though


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

They actually thought that was good enough to show again?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Megan looks like my cousin's wife.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who didn't find Meagan attractive?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dat Swagger.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I wouldn't call it a yes lock, i would lean towards a "Huh?" lock.


Cesaro jobbing to Swagger..

Fuck you WWE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stad said:


> Shouldn't Brie get 'arrested' for hitting that chick?


Think that's the plan and why they're supposedly doing the match tonight.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Stephanie's big tits bouncing around


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cash.


*Everyone has a price *


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JACK SWAGGER IS SOOOO OVER.

Lol, jk.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Please not another Jack Swagger Rusev segment I'm tired of them


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SWAGGIE TIME! BAY BAY!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yayyyyyy, Jack! :mark:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Swagger vs Cesaro should be good.

WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro with that jobber entrance.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Anyone identify Megan yet?
> 
> Probably would be a pretty hot diva


Jim Breuer sister?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cesaro with that jobber entrance :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

If this was all true as if Bryan would cheat on Brie with Megan, she's not even close to Bries level.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro is going to job to Swagger :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't believe Bryan cheated on Brie, guess you really don't know what goes on with the guys in their personal lives.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If Cesaro lose to Swagger.... I swear to not.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro wants his theme song back


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

im so sad about Cesaro.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We're gonna need one of these for DB next week.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Cesaro with the jobber entrance with a look on his face reading : Why the fuck am I still here ?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't they have anyone else who can job to Swagger? Fuck fpalm


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Am I the only one who didn't find Meagan attractive?


I agree, she was unattractive, you could say a 4/10


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yayyyyyy, Jack! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They should just turn Cesaro face and realign him with Swagger. Not like he's doing anything else atm.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Holy shit. I just heard Robin williams died.


Yes.



-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Think that's the plan and why they're supposedly doing the match tonight.


Oh... then the match doesn't happen at Summerslam and they hold off for Night of Champions for those Network buys... oh boy.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOB
JOB
JOB
JOB
JOB 
REPEAT.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Cesaro wants his theme song back


:lel
Yeah, HIS theme.

Right.


----------



## ab51194 (Jul 2, 2013)

If cesaro loses I'm done..not really but ya know


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

KAMALAWRESTLING said:


> Pics or no buys.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Cesaro is going to job to Swagger :lmao


It's alright, he did already on Smackdown.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why WWE why?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If I were Cesaro, I would come out and halfass it every week. Fuck dat


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> If Cesaro lose to Swagger.... I swear to not.


:Jordan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

4 months ago, Cesaro was being pushed way harder than Swagger. 

My how times change...FAST!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

She's a B+ player.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Cesaro jobber entrance? He's done


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh Cesaro, not again please.

I like Swagger but I like Cesaro more, don't wanna see my German man get ruined by Swaggie again


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Could care less about swagger unfortunately.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who would have thought that Cesaro was the Jannetty of their team?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWE Did You Know?:

Did you know that Cesaro's stock has taken a nosedive for no fucking reason even though he's the first-ever winner of the Andre the Giant Memorial, a victory which also saw him also get endorsed by tonight's birthday boy Hulk Hogan?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Megan didn't sell out. She bought in.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm quite amusing how much these two have changed places since they split up. Still annoying they never had a match at a PPV


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Cesaro about to job again. Meh, Swagger aint that bad.Hes growing on me.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Jim Breuer sister?


:lmao I do see it


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lel
> Yeah, HIS theme.
> 
> Right.


Duh. Cesaro's the Real American. He should definitely have that theme over the All-American American. :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> She's a B+ player.


But Nikki's a D+ player

If you know what I mean :cool2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cesaro is so much better than Swagger, the fact they're pushing this clown instead saddens me


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> It's alright, he did already on Smackdown.


I don't even check the spoilers for SD anymore let alone watch it but wow, putting him with Heyman was a terrible decision


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> Can't believe Bryan cheated on Brie, guess you really don't know what goes on with the guys in their personal lives.


Dat kayfabe.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Am I the only one who didn't find Meagan attractive?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's sad to see Cesaro stuck in midcard hell like this. If only the hadn't of fucked up his face run.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jack Swagger > Cesaro



And I don't eem like Swagger like that


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

All these plugs about the Network and not one mention about the international launch.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I know I'm late but Aaron Rodgers and AJ Hawk :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


>


"Are you ready for The Final Countdown?"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Duh. Cesaro's a Real American. He should definitely have that theme over the All-American American. :lmao


Not to be confused with the other Real American with a birthday tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that was the best yes lock ive seen in months


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cesaro>Swagger


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*having flashbacks of Laura Wigglesworth*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Swagger should wear his USA attire again.*










*It would be appropriate for his current feud too :banderas*


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Oh... then the match doesn't happen at Summerslam and they hold off for Night of Champions for those Network buys... oh boy.


What? No. Steph comes out, Brie comes out, the match is about to start when the police come down and arrest Brie. The match doesn't take place tonight, it actually happens on Sunday.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just love how Claire Lynch is trending on twitter


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Megs head had bryan like...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Inb4 Cesaro/Sandow Tag Team


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Is my tv the only one messing up?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Megan didn't sell out. She bought in.


Is that so, Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Am I the only one who didn't find Meagan attractive?


Me neither, I wouldn't say no to her mind (but then I'm desperate) but she's no more than average.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Not to be confused with the other Real American with a birthday tonight.


If Swagger ever turns heel again, he should come out to Hogan's theme at least once.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Wasnt teaming up with Heyman Cesaro's idea?


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cesaro is a perfect example of the WWE sabotaging itself. He was so over at WrestleMania. They could have built him up as a big time face. Then they pair him with Heyman and keep him heel. Fine. Then they have Heyman talk solely about Lesnar the whole time he is with Cesaro and get rid of the swing, the move that got Cesaro over in the first place. What purpose does this serve. If the fans latch on to someone, roll with it.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Swagger should be the one doing the job to Cesaro.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

wanna see caesaro tap like a pansy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Are you ready for The Final Countdown?"


He needs to go back to that theme, pronto!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't blame WWE for why Cesaro's in the spot he's in, it's his own fault, he's the one that wanted to be paired with Heyman


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Should of had Swagger in the Hogan segment


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Uuuugghhhh....can we stop with the rib injuries? fpalm

Have a feeling they're just gonna use them as an excuse for him to job tonight and Sunday.

/sigh

God, if you're gonna the man job then just do it, but stop building him up and getting him over just to have him knocked back down.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


Is that the chick from Always Sunny that has the fucked up tooth ?








Maureen Ponderosa


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Swagger will hopefully win this again :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Cesaro. Looking like such a loser.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Am I the only one who didn't find Meagan attractive?



I thought she kinda looked like Julian Casablancas (lead singer) of The Strokes.

Anyone else feelin' this?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Shocking. They advertised Steph had a confession, not Megan had a confession. THATS IT. I'm done with this company. Fuck this. Misleading bunch of spermstains. :scalabrine

#9.99


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro's way to good to be in a situation like this. Ffs leave Cesaro


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Pego61 said:


> Cesaro is a perfect example of the WWE sabotaging itself. He was so over at WrestleMania. They could have built him up as a big time face. Then they pair him with Heyman and keep him heel. Fine. Then they have Heyman talk solely about Lesnar the whole time he is with Cesaro and get rid of the swing, the move that got Cesaro over in the first place. What purpose does this serve. If the fans latch on to someone, roll with it.




Sadly, Cesaro doesn't have the sleek long hair or the tribal tattoo's to warrant WWE putting faith in him

Belie'dat


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm hoping that they aren't actually gonna go with the Daniel Bryan cheating thing, and only did the segment for Stephanie to make fun of Brie.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

love seeing swagger getting a good push he always had more potential than cesaro

cesaro gets no reaction lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Is that the chick from Always Sunny that has the fucked up tooth ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lmao! :bow*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Uuuugghhhh....can we stop with the rib injuries? fpalm
> 
> Have a feeling they're just gonna use them as an excuse for him to job tonight and Sunday.
> 
> ...


Oh be quiet, at least your guy isn't jobbing to a hack..


----------



## ryarts (Aug 30, 2007)

Can't believe how badly Cesaro has been underused since Mania


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I like Swagger, but never expected him to surpass CESARO.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Uuuugghhhh....can we stop with the rib injuries? fpalm
> 
> Have a feeling they're just gonna use them as an excuse for him to job tonight and Sunday.
> 
> ...


He's going over despite the rib injuries. Have faith. 

ositivity


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Don't blame WWE for why Cesaro's in the spot he's in, it's his own fault, he's the one that wanted to be paired with Heyman


Its heymans fault for going on and on about Brock when Cesero was going to the ring
itmade no sense.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Don't blame WWE for why Cesaro's in the spot he's in, it's his own fault, he's the one that wanted to be paired with Heyman


Yeah. I was sure Heyman himself said as much.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

p862011 said:


> love seeing swagger getting a good push he always had more potential than cesaro
> 
> cesaro gets no reaction lol



Yes. He doesn't get one NOW! Months ago, that wasn't the case.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I see Swagger tit. Nice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I see Swagger tit. Nice.


Lol, good lord...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't tell me the new Sin City movie is gonna be pg13 fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> I'm hoping that they aren't actually gonna go with the Daniel Bryan cheating thing, and only did the segment for Stephanie to make fun of Brie.


of course he didn't cheat.
it was Steph trying to set up Brie to have her hit that chick, so Brie can now get arrested.

that is how I would book it


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Where does all the celebration stuff come in?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I see Swagger tit. Nice.


fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I see Swagger tit. Nice.


We the Nipple!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Are we sure Megan didn't molest d Bry while he was knocked out after surgery?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Crickets for Swagger's offense. He's so over.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I see Swagger tit. Nice.


Can Swagger overcome the odds and have better tits than Lana?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Uuuugghhhh....can we stop with the rib injuries? fpalm
> 
> Have a feeling they're just gonna use them as an excuse for him to job tonight and Sunday.
> 
> ...


This again? He just made Cesaro tap out and defeated ADR on Main Event. He's fine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Don't tell me the new Sin City movie is gonna be pg13 fpalm


as long as the blu ray is the R version that is all that matters.

that is what die hard does now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Cesaro's way to good to be in a situation like this. Ffs leave Cesaro


Where should Cesaro go exactly?



Arcade said:


> I'm hoping that they aren't actually gonna go with the Daniel Bryan cheating thing, and only did the segment for Stephanie to make fun of Brie.


It's just a ploy to get Brie to slap Megan so Steph can get her arrested or use fake cops to attack her.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok, now Jack's boob really is distracting right now...


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

To be fair, this is a pretty good match


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

p862011 said:


> love seeing swagger getting a good push he always had more potential than cesaro
> 
> cesaro gets no reaction lol


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

KAMALAWRESTLING said:


> Can Swagger overcome the odds and have better tits than Lana?


#nevergiveup


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Great match!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ok, now Jack's boob really is distracting right now...


You are super obsessed lol..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is actually a pretty damn good match.



wkc_23 said:


> You are super obsessed lol..


Perviness aside, it looks mad uncomfortable to have one strap down...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro goating


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Uuuugghhhh....can we stop with the rib injuries? fpalm
> 
> Have a feeling they're just gonna use them as an excuse for him to job tonight and Sunday.
> 
> ...


Hey, I like you. You've got all kinds of passion and you actually care about your favorite. I appreciate that. But you criticize things way too soon. Just enjoy the ride until it's over, then complain about the music.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Where should Cesaro go exactly?



Any promotion that utilize him properly.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome match!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Don't tell me the new Sin City movie is gonna be pg13 fpalm


DVD will be R


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Birdo missed the diving senton every time he tried it, yet Cesaro hit it in his first shot. :cesaro

Interesting twist on the Swiss Death there. Pretty good match so far.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> You are super obsessed lol..


She'd mark out for his shits she's that bad


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Got the boobs like Swagger. The boobs like Swagger. Got the boo-oo-oo-oooobs like Swagger.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ok, now Jack's boob really is distracting right now...


:maury


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> You are super obsessed lol..


This


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

p862011 said:


> love seeing swagger getting a good push he always had more potential than cesaro
> 
> cesaro gets no reaction lol


Third biggest reaction at Mania when he lifted Big Show (speaking from someone who was there).

Was getting chants the night after and still had support for a few weeks after, but they just gave him nothing to do and killed all his momentum.

Waiting for the Rusev feud to end so Swagger can go back to Superstars even though he's SO TOTALLY OVA.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Jack Swagger is one of the most underrated guys on the roster, always puts on a good match especially against Cesaro.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Lmfaooooooooooo


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Cool spot.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that was a pretty damn good match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOBSARO


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

That guy sitting in the crowd with Rowan's mask. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Poor Cesaro.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Best worker on the roster a jobber dat booking.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol this is a universe where Cesaro loses to a bitch boy like Swagger. Pathetic.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

dat swagger push


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck this company. I like Swagger.. but Cesaro should not be fucking tapping.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This fucking company and how they ruined Cesaro. fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good match.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Great match, shame it's happening whilst Cesaro is on a jobbers run


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger boob and a victory. Nice. bama


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is actually a pretty damn good match.
> 
> 
> 
> Perviness aside, it looks mad uncomfortable to have one strap down...


Too right, why these two never had a genuine feud I never know.
As for Jack's boob, no comment lol


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RIP Cesaro.......RIP..............


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Cesaro again jobs to this fat talentless lump? Just release him WWE, let him go to ROH and show his stuff.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh Cesaro...How far you've fallen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match!


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> wanna see caesaro tap like a pansy


:lenny


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

I want to be the gasket that Lana blows.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

this is what happens when you fire all your jobbers. you're forced to make Cesaro one.

remember when Cesaro won the Andre The Giant battle royal and had a ton of momentum? Yeah, me either.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Let me start marking for Rusev.. Atleast WWE seem to actually be behind him.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I can officially say CESARO is done.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> as long as the blu ray is the R version that is all that matters.
> 
> that is what die hard does now.


Yeah, I guess. Still rather there not be a watered down version though.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Great match. :


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

How the fuck do you tap out in a flag match. Isn't the object to capture your flag. These fucking commentators i swear.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Where should Cesaro go exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a ploy to get Brie to slap Megan so Steph can get her arrested or use fake cops to attack her.


He should go with Lana, like i said before let her make a united nation of heels all from different countries.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

That Jack Swagger, he's got some real big titties.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm just waiting on the N...W...O..... new new new world order


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Grandpa Zeb for the Portlandia reference. If he can be culturally relevant, surely Vince can too.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Liked the match though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is such a racist/nationalist gimmick, how are they faces?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The straps are down. Hnnng.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Who would've thought four months ago Cesaro would be tapping to Swagger, wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> So Cesaro again jobs to this fat talentless lump? Just release him WWE, let him go to ROH and show his stuff.


So he can be in bad factions and have flag matches there. Oh wait, he's already done that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Typical American wanting to own another person


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Own him? Like a slave? Stars and bars? :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Had someone told me the night after WM that Swagger would be more over than and beating Cesaro in a match in four months, I would have laughed at him. Good for Swagger, though. Sucks for Cesaro, he has a lot of potential, but has been poorly booked.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti Swagger was so offended at that Russian flag


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Summerslam feels like an average throw away ppv this year outside of Brock and Cena rather then a top tier ppv like it should be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Yeah, I guess. Still rather there not be a watered down version though.


I agree but its just so all the teens can go see it and they won't lose all that money;.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ohhhh Lana!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Lana do a spin for me.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Two goofballs swing flags. Awesome.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its been one hour and thirty minutes and no Hogan.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lana. Good god!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it?????

:lmao

WTF?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice, neutral ending to their segment is a good sign, right?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't believe for one second Brie and Steph will fight. Some bullshit is gonna go down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So first there were two SAWFT signs and now a Bullet Club sign? Color me impressed, Portland. :clap


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

that was anticlimactic lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Swagger looked legit frightened.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Its been one hour and thirty minutes and no Hogan.


Cos he's probably here in half an hour


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nice, neutral ending to their segment is a good sign, right?


can you please stop posting? ty


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't believe Cesaro jobbing to Swags now. Where's my bourbon?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Orton & Shemaus should be good.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lana sure makes all of America rise, if you know what I mean. :yum:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Half the show gone, what's left?

Wyatt/Jericho interview
Brie/Steph
Hogan's celebrations
something Miz/Dolph related
something Paige/AJ related
Randy/Sheamus
Cena responds

Missig anything?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The straps are down. Hnnng.


How in God's name do you have near 7000 posts in less than a year?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

When is Orton vs Sheamus happening? Wanna watch that and get the fuck outta dodge!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nice, neutral ending to their segment is a good sign, right?


Honestly, I think it could be 50/50 at Summerslam, Swagger's been doing awesome lately.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> I don't believe for one second Brie and Steph will fight. Some bullshit is gonna go down.


Brie is going to get arrested for hitting Megan.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Holy shit. Robin Williams just died guys.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nice, neutral ending to their segment is a good sign, right?


I told you, he's gonna go over. Gave you my word!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The straps are down. Hnnng.


That's it. Starting next week, Thwagger mentioned any going regarding jack swagger in a desirous way is going to be added to the weekly drinking game.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti Swagger was so offended at that Russian flag


Well...that is what the feud is about.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Cesaro shouldn't do all that awesome shit in the ring, clearly trying way too hard. Punches, clotheslines and shoulder blocks are the way to go, son. fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Half the show gone, what's left?
> 
> Wyatt/Jericho interview
> Brie/Steph
> ...


*nWo reunion :mark:

Hopefully. Wishful thinking. *


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

i swear to god if Steph and Brie go last... dat Mcmahon EGO.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Its been one hour and thirty minutes and no Hogan.


definitely closing the show, brother. :razor

then again, if they close with Steph/Brie again fpalm


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> How in God's name do you have near 7000 posts in less than a year?


By literally never shutting the fuck up.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KAMALAWRESTLING said:


> That Jack Swagger, he's got some real big titties.


some nice titties, tho


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Loving how over Swagger is with the crowd. His match against Rusev on Sunday should be one of the best matches of the night. Hope they live up to the expectations.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Half the show gone, what's left?
> 
> Wyatt/Jericho interview
> Brie/Steph
> ...


9.99 :cool2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seriously, Rusev comes out and that's the end of the segment? *scratches head*...Retarded.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So what's the main event tonight? Brie vs. Steph?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That Y2J/Wyatt thing should be good.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Panzer said:


> Holy shit. Robin Williams just died guys.


He probably watched that Brie, Steph and Megan segment.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> some nice titties, tho


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Natecore said:


> He probably watched that Brie, Steph and Megan segment.


:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TCcarnage said:


> So what's the main event tonight? Brie vs. Steph?


*Probably. Maybe Nikki interferes and turns heel.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Parker said:


> That's it. Starting next week, Thwagger mentioned any going regarding jack swagger in a desirous way is going to be added to the weekly drinking game.


Hahah. You're gonna b fucked up, my dude.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> That Y2J/Wyatt thing should be good.


Come on, baby! :jericho4


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Well...that is what the feud is about.


lol yes, but when it fell down he legitimately looked disgusted


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Thwagger really makes me dislike Swagger.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is steph and brie the main event?
Is this bitch crazy enough to book her self over cena/hogan like that?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm calling it, Wyatt will get "BORING" chants tonight


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> this is what happens when you fire all your jobbers. you're forced to make Cesaro one.
> 
> remember when Cesaro won the Andre The Giant battle royal and had a ton of momentum? Yeah, me either.


How was Swagger getting his ass beat for 75% of the match jobbing? Relax, Cesaro is in no feud and Swagger's in a hot one and has been consistently over with his pseudo face turn. Swags will be back to jobbing in no time, but for now WWE is actually taking a hot storyline and something that most people are interested in and running with it.



Bad For Business said:


> So Cesaro again jobs to this fat talentless lump? Just release him WWE, let him go to ROH and show his stuff.


Bruh, do you know what jobbing is? Because beating up your opponent for majority of the match is not jobbing.

:lel at you calling Swagger's fit ass 'fat'.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Cos he's probably here in half an hour


Most likely going to close the show, either Hogan or Cena's response to Lesnar.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh Vince stop torturing Lawler by making him say all this stuff


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

killacamt said:


> I'm just waiting on the N...W...O..... new new new world order


true


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*THIS SHOULD BE SOOOO FUCKING GOOD! *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> How in God's name do you have near 7000 posts in less than a year?


its easy if you post in the raw threads every week.

Just think over the course of a 3 hour show that can be like 50 post a show if you are keeping up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OWEN VOICES TIME


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho in a suit :banderas :banderas


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vintage Jericho in a suit


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bray just told that fool to leave Damn :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Something about Jericho's angry face makes me laugh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This should be good. Better than the typical beatdowns we've been getting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

₵A$H®;38110594 said:


> *nWo reunion :mark:
> 
> Hopefully. Wishful thinking. *





-UNDEAD- said:


> Heel Shield would've been like *"THA FUCK!?"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Why does Bray sound like Antonio Banderas tonight?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho or Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they keep showing the audience watching the tron? 

WWE Production, seriously, it adds nothing.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bray Wyatt got his psychology degree


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho rocking the suit. Reminds me of 2008.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

If this was 1999 Bray would be talking about Y2Js mom, not dad


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

H.I.M. said:


> I don't believe for one second Brie and Steph will fight. Some bullshit is gonna go down.


That seems like the most likely scenario. Their match at SummerSlam is definitely happening.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray and Jericho both picked the bad time to go on a blind date.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Why do they keep showing the audience watching the tron?
> 
> WWE Production, seriously, it adds nothing.


Establishing shots that don't establish anything. _The Room_ school of editing.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

An actual sit down debate between Wyatt and Y2J? (looking dapper as fuck)

Intriguing.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

killacamt said:


> I'm just waiting on the N...W...O..... new new new world order


Fah life


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray has officially established tonight he is satan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Jericho or Gordon Ramsay?


ist bloody RAW


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love that Jericho is in a suit


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bray is so done


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why couldn't they have done this in the middle of the ring?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

At this point all I'm trying to imagine is what a kayfabe job interview for Bray Wyatt to get this job in WWE would be like.

"So why do you think you should be a WWE Superstar?"

"I know things in life that you have never even considered. I've got a homeless wrestling god and a ginger wearing a mask following me everywhere I go."

"You're hired."


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jericho looking sharp in that suit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever say's "Bray has no mic skills" is full of shit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jericho can still pull of that amazing heel look.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

chris jericho cant wear a suit and not utter the word 'parasite' at least once


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bray with the GOAT promo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why couldn't they have done this in the middle of the ring?


Something different


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The suited Jericho scowl :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is some good advice on how to help people some of you should be taking notes and apply this to practical life.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

> Christopher Daniels @facdaniels
> Don't look at us. @FrankieKazarian & I had nothing to do with it.... Promise!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :bow


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

this is acutally one of his better promos. time to wrap it up though :maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The reason Jericho's suit is so shiny is that's covered in the juices collected from all the panties from women in the arena.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Just blurt out "would you please shut the hell up".


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

A bunch of awkward cuts in this scene


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Whoever say's "Bray has no mic skills" is full of shit.



No one ever said that thou..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jericho. :jericho3


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Wyatt is GOAT.

He better win the WWEWHC.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Let Jericho speak now please.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

VERY VERY good promo by Bray so far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I'm loving this promo from Bray :banderas*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's sad how his words mean absolutely nothing or amount to anything. Typical whino on the D train.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Bray is awesome

But he just doesn't appeal to the typical WWE wrestling fan in attendance, kinda sad really.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder if they have Jericho go over at SS then let bray win the next two PPVs


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Establishing shots that don't establish anything. _The Room_ school of editing.


Oh hi KaineSpawnX


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

Chris Jericho the best in the world at what he does LISTENING


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bray Wyatt

:sodone


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> Is steph and brie the main event?
> Is this bitch crazy enough to book her self over cena/hogan like that?


I doubt they would put Steph/Brie over Hogan after they have promoted his appearance so heavily. But wouldn't surprise me knowing Steph's big ego.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Jericho's scowl looked more like a pout, but I can't wait for him to talk.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Just shut up already bray.......so boooring


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Whoever say's "Bray has no mic skills" is full of shit.


No one questions his mic skills its the fact that sometimes he's just talking without really saying anything


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Never know what you're gonna get." Someone said Ambrose was like a box of chocolates earlier too. Raw goes Forrest Gump.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Whoever say's "Bray has no mic skills" is full of shit.


Anyone has ever said that ever? I've never heard it.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to follow the buzzards, grab them and shove them down your throat.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That was amazing!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Wicked segment. Both Jericho and Wyatt.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

...that's it?

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then..


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jericho should have got more time there.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I HATE JBL...

BUT THAT LINE CRACKED ME THE FUCK UP. *


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jericho made it 10x more interesting in just 2 minutes.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That was excellent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Great interview Maggle." :jbl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:dance


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

wyatt needs to shut the hell up already.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHAT A GREAT INTERVIEW MYGAL YOU WERE THERE 3 SECONDS :jbl :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

CM Punk chants next unfortunately


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Oh hi KaineSpawnX


Bad For Business is my best friend.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Amber B said:


> It's sad how his words mean absolutely nothing or amount to anything. T*ypical whino on the D train.*


*
*
LOL


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

AJ Lee...
She is gorgeous


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Am I the only one who's not sure whether Bray Wyatt is brilliant and the next big thing or is he gonna be a failure?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great promo from Jericho/Wyatt.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate CM Punk, lucky bastard


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:clap :clap :clap 

That was great. Bray was gold. I wish creative would've treated their feud a lot better though.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Odds that this diva match will end during an ad break?

Place your bets


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good promo, too bad their match will be boring like last time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ. YAAASSSS


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

AJ is gonna lose, heard it here first


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm still clueless as to why the UK have to wait a whole month and a half for the Network fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

They should've done this a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Vince Russo ‏@pyroballyhoo 51s
Bray Wyatt is in the wrong business. He should be a leading heel in Hollywood---right this minute. Freakin' Brilliant.'


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bray's schtick has gotten old already. 


Thank god AJ's match is early because school starts tomorrow.
*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Front row behind AJ all saying "awwww yeah!"


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wish jericho got more time, but less is more i guess. babyface's almost always get less mic time anyway. say something big to get the crowd fired up, and then shut up before they turn on u.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Where the fuck are Hogan and Cena lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Looks like Megan's face during her "therapy sessions" with D-Bryan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> That's it. Starting next week, Thwagger mentioned any going regarding jack swagger in a desirous way is going to be added to the weekly drinking game.


Bruh, I like you. Don't do that to yourself because you will literally end up in a coma after like 5 seconds of a Swagger segment/match. ESPECIALLY if he goes over at Summerslam.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That's exactly what I would expect from Wyatt and Jericho. Awesome.

JBL's line was perfectly placed as well, Lol.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

bray wyatt sucks on the mic, this promo was pre-recorded and wasnt even good, jesus..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> No one ever said that thou..


Exactly. If they "were" to say that is what I mean.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Great sit down by Wyatt and Jericho.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> bray wyatt sucks on the mic, this promo was pre-recorded and wasnt even good, jesus..


Let me guess, you think Reigns is good?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> AJ. YAAASSSS


*I HATE YOUUUUU!* 









<3


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Chrome said:


> "Great interview Maggle." :jbl



gold


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

why.the.fuck.are.they.doing.this?

Why?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Really? Eva Marie? Come on.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Jericho vs Wyatt got boring quickly, had the potential to be great as well. Very disappointing feud.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oooooohhhhhh boy here we go.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Eva? really?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Queen Eva & Queen AJ in the same ring.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

EVA BLUERIE, GOAT DIVA


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> bray wyatt sucks on the mic, this promo was pre-recorded and wasnt even good, jesus..


You probably think Roman a Reigns is amazing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EVA LOOKING GOOD IN BLUE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

should be a quality match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Uuuugghhh.. come back and see Eva on my screen. Hopefully AJ makes quick work of her....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Trainwreck incoming :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> bray wyatt sucks on the mic, this promo was pre-recorded and wasnt even good, jesus..


Yep, you're either trolling or clueless.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*LOL nooooooooo. Eva Marie is here. Brace yourselves.*


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

AJ must endorse Eva for her to get this many matches on TV right?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Wyatt would actually have a really promising career as an actor


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Eva is going to suck like always.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aj has grown on me since her return. Her stale ass character really made it difficult for me to appreciate what she is pretty good at in the ring.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Let me guess, you think Reigns is good?



he sucks too. :faint:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BryanZiggler said:


> Jericho vs Wyatt got boring quickly, had the potential to be great as well. Very disappointing feud.


When they actually DID something (this promo, the attack in the locker room) it was great. The problem is that each week they pretty much did nothing with either guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolevamarie

Someone better call Londrick's momma


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ugh, can already hear a person trying to start up the CM Punk chants


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Eva looks like one of those weird aliens from Mass Effect


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Eva Marie lmao fpalm


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bruh, I like you. Don't do that to yourself because you will literally end up in a coma after like 5 seconds of a Swagger segment/match. ESPECIALLY if he goes over at Summerslam.


Wait. How is him going over going to make you more amorous? The victory pose? :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige needs to go over at SummerSlam


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh god please dont let her get a surprise roll-up win

fuck nvm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Somebody trip HER ass!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do wrestlers ever get distracted when someone comes down to the ring
sure its kayabe
but its so lame


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, a roll up


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did anyone see Eva's face when Paige's music hit?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Eva Marie has a theme/?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically, Paige watched what Ambrose did last week.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Eva Marie has pinned AJ. WWE Fuckery


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury EVA WON


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL :LOL


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

No Punk chants? The fuck. I'm so done.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

EVA MARIE JUST BEAT AJ OH MY GOD LMFAOOOOOOO THREADS FOR DAYS!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Eva beat the champion


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL 

Eva Won


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh Christ.

Database Errors incoming...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Terrible promo by Paige incoming...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh man all you AJ marks are gonna explode lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I just hate Eva Marie.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> I'm still clueless as to why the UK have to wait a whole month and a half for the Network fpalm


Licensing issues, probably. Don't see any logical reason other than that.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm tired of the distraction/roll up upset win finish.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lel


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Alicenchains said:


> oh god please dont let her get a surprise roll-up win
> 
> fuck nvm


LOL


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What just happened?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

can she do anything besides blow kisses, and rollups?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

*FFS.*


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bray would be more convincing if he had one decent win under his belt. i can't think of one.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Eva won and nobody gave a fuck. Lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

god wwe is terrible


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my fucking God.

Londrick's gonna have a ball with this one..


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

AJ corpses on a roll up god damn what bookers and agents they have.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> The suited Jericho scowl :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


inb4 gelatinous tapeworms and hypocritical parasites 8*D


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eva Marie, though?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Londrick just had an orgasm.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Getting beat by Eva Marie. Wow. That's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Eva Marie the king of rollups.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice try, Eva. Trying to get over like Slater.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> can she do anything besides blow


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Welp Londrick and Callisto are now going to start threads saying Eva did so well in that match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This feud sucks.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

More rhyming....


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Eva Marie :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought she would say fuck instead of punch for a second


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What's with all the rhyming today? Cena gonna go old school or what? :lol:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

We rhyme on Monday, Maggle!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Paige the poet will probably be her gimmick from now on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

End this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Short but sweet... wish they'd get more time but hopefully they get a long match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>no cm punk chants


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel like this feud should be better than it is...but for some reason it's not.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Anybody know if that was Claire Lynch tonight with Steph?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LUV YA aige


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Dat freestyle Monday doe.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess she didn't want to say This is my House, cause Brock is here.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

my god paige is bad.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman is MC and Paige is a poet. :lol


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

My stream has been spot on all night long, then Eva Marie comes on and it fucks up for the entire match. But the post match is fine. Eva Marie is so bad she even fucked up my stream. Ugh.


Paige poem was pretty good though.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm fuckin crying lmfaooooooooooooooo these "Eva beat AJ" threads will be legendary


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who's the face in this feud?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Eva Bluerie gonna get WRECKED.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> I feel like this feud should be better than it is...but for some reason it's not.


its the terrible promo writing by the writers


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its OK, AJ is still the face. Nobody likes Eva Marie. Like...at all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why was Marie on the floor grabbing her head?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

She did the kiss after she won and then is hurt at ringside :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Eva Marie is so terrible.. :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I just hate Eva Marie.


You should watch NXT in a few weeks. She gets owned by the NXT crowd. Hope WWE don't edit the chants out.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> >no cm punk chants



Exactly. I'm disappointed


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Shocked that there were no Punk chants.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I hope this isn't in the script


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

What was Eva doing there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eva's the last person you want to use to sell a beatdown. She'll just look up at you and smile for reasons.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So if I cock my head, glare at you and then shrug off my frustration, beat up someone, then skip around does that mean I'm crazy?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

She gonna beat up Eva Marie lol.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I would let AJ kick my ass so hard.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RaymerWins said:


> More rhyming....


Now all we need is this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Made her mad.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And an Eva beat down! YES YES YES!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Paige just made Aj Lee lose to Eva Marie.

:monta:kg1:bosh5:lelbrock

Shit just got real!

aige


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell was Eva doing?

She get a sudden migraine or something?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

aige was great and AJ is still crazy well done


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

After that match Eva was blowing kisses. Now, she's down on the ground selling a neck injury???

:lmao

Plz go.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That was definitely not the reaction the WWE wanted lol


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Stad said:


> She did the kiss after she won and then is hurt at ringside :lmao


Yeah...did I miss something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAH. Why was Eva Marie selling a neck injury? After the match she was blowing kisses and looked completely fine. Wow Eva. :LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> She did the kiss after she won and then is hurt at ringside :lmao


Dat selling :lel


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rebecca Black with her awesome lyric writing :mark:*


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

AJ as a face just ain't working. I can give too shits about both of them.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stad said:


> She did the kiss after she won and then is hurt at ringside :lmao


Right, did I miss something or is Eva's sense of continuity that bad? fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And HOW DID EVA GET HURT IN THE FIRST PLACE?
WHY WAS SHE IN PAIN OUTSIDE OF THE RING AFTER JUST WINNING VIA ROLL UP?

WHAT IS AIR?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Wait did I miss something, did Eva Marie win the match, go on the outside, blow the crowd a kiss, and then hurt her neck? LOL! WHAT? The flying fuck is this shit? She blew a kiss to the ground and then got whiplash from that? Why the fuck was she hurt on the outside SHE JUST BLEW THE CROWD A FUCKING KISS!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stad said:


> She did the kiss after she won and then is hurt at ringside :lmao


And why is she hurt? Damn that headlock must be murder.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy shit just realized AJ might have been my neighbor when we were kids
:ti


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> AJ is gonna lose, heard it here first


called it


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Eva Marie selling ghost bumps after the match.. Fucking dumbass :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Londrick's crying somewhere after Eva winning _and_ getting her ass whooped by a prepubescent champion.

John Boy rocking The Flash's colors.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> And HOW DID EVA GET HURT IN THE FIRST PLACE?
> WHY WAS SHE IN PAIN OUTSIDE OF THE RING AFTER JUST WINNING VIA ROLL UP?
> 
> WHAT IS AIR?


well she is an air head.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL why was she suddenly hurt? eva a great example of so bad it's good.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> I feel like this feud should be better than it is...but for some reason it's not.



shit fued. fpalm


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> holy shit just realized AJ might have been my neighbor when we were kids
> :ti


Wait...

WHAT?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RECAP JUST IN CASE YOU HAVE ALZHEIMERS :lmao


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Eva Marie is so terrible.. :ti


 She's got to be banging somebody backstage.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

All this rhyming... Cena better go old school. :lol

Oh and Cena with brand new red shirt!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Whats with the rhyming tonight and why was Eva hurt lolol.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sure Eva Marie is a natural heel but you have your supposedly face champion losing to Eva, who is a terrible wrestler to everyone in the audience, then attacking her after the match. And AJ is supposed to be the face?

Paige is crazy? AJ is vicious? Did they mess up the names on the booking sheet? Paige was more effective as vicious and AJ as the crazy one. Oh booking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena sporting the belt bra.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO Steph and Brie are the ME.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Paige's theme is awesome.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Wait did I miss something, did Eva Marie win the match, go on the outside, blow the crowd a kiss, and then hurt her neck? LOL! WHAT? The flying fuck is this shit? She blew a kiss to the ground and then got whiplash from that? Why the fuck was she hurt on the outside SHE JUST BLEW THE CROWD A FUCKING KISS!!


Lawler did it.:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I guess she didn't want to say This is my House, cause Brock is here.


Actually, Paul Heyman took him out to dinner at the moment


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brie and Steph ending the show for a third time in a row? Man wwe creative loves this feud way more then they ought to


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark: but that Shirt /fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Eva probably fell down in a state of shock after that getting 'that' look from :lawler.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Lulz. Noticed Eva holding her head after blowing a kiss. Seriously, ship her ass back to NXT. fpalm


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Steph vs Brie is gonna main event on raw again over Brock Cena :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Lots of rhyming tonight.

HOpe the Doctor of Thuganomics comes back :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Rebecca Black with her awesome lyric writing :mark:*


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So Eva wins with a roll up and is perfectly fine, yet 2 mins later is on the ground clutching her head. Sounds legit.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Went and bought smokes during divas match. How many Network plugs did I miss?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> RECAP JUST IN CASE YOU HAVE ALZHEIMERS :lmao


To be fair, i'd rather a recap of Paulie rapping over anything involving Eva Marie.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sandow calling out us "message board morons" on the app!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Flashyelbow said:


> Welp Londrick and Callisto are now going to start threads saying Eva did so well in that match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well to be fair, Eva does execute the greatest rollup in the business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> Brie and Steph ending the show for a third time in a row? Man wwe creative loves this feud way more then they ought to


its because they know the ratings will drop no matter what, so they can just blame Brie instead of putting Reigns at the end and having the drop off then having to blame him.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cena Time !!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Sandow calling out us "message board morons" on the app!



Some of these "message board morons" are the only fans he has left.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Eva Marie now has a win over the divas champion. There are no words.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> its because they know the ratings will drop no matter what, so they can just blame Brie instead of putting Reigns at the end and having the drop off then having to blame him.


Dat protection


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo Londrick, herd u liked them roll up pins by Eva Marie.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stephanie and brie are actually closing raw...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Mommy mommy!!!!! Will you buy me the new John Cena shirt


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> 'Vince Russo ‏@pyroballyhoo 51s
> Bray Wyatt is in the wrong business. He should be a leading heel in Hollywood---right this minute. Freakin' Brilliant.'


He's got a point. Dude is a tremendous actor.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Champ Is Here


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> Eva Marie now has a win over the divas champion. There are no words.


She must be blowing Vince..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are those bitches main eventing over Brock fucking Lesnar?fpalmfpalm


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I hope this man get's booed out the fucking building. *


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

STEPH AND BRIE ARE CLOSING RAW AGAIN??? And they wonder why they have 700,000 subs, my god, this is TNA level bad.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Zero reaction to cena.

Holy shit, when has that ever happened? good or bad


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW, Cena looks really stupid tonight.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope Cena being out now means that Hogan and an NWO reunion is closing the show


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cena looking like a 14 year old boy with his new tshirt and shorts combo.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh god that short fpalm


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

So how is that $9.99 working out


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE FLASH IS HERE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The CHAMP is HERE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Is that a Mcdonalds shirt Cena is wearing?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The white jorts make it worse


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

TheBkMogul said:


> Lulz. Noticed Eva holding her head after blowing a kiss. Seriously, ship her ass back to NXT. fpalm


She was never actually part of NXT.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Time for Cena to kill the buzz going into Summerslam by calling Heyman a walrus, doing a PG friendly rap verse and screaming TEH CHAMP IZ HEE-AAH


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like Cena's just strolled in from his part time job at McDonalds


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cena's new shorts. Ugh. Wear fucking wrestling attire.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually the red doesn't look bad on him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did Cena give Ronald McDonald a 5 Knuckle Shuffle for that shirt?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Russo is right. Wyatt is crazy for not pursuing an acting career. Guys an incredible actor.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Da Champ Is HEAYAHHHH


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Steph/Brie going to main event three Raws in a row heading into one of the biggest PPV's of the year 

:kobe


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Here comes the winner at summerslam


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Looks like Cena's just strolled in from his part time job at McDonalds


Ronald McCena. :cena5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, Eva rolled out of the ring and blew a kiss, totally fine. Then she was down, holding her neck for no reason?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*That was the weakest Cena Entrance reaction I have heard in ages, holy shit*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No colors of the rainbow are safe from John Cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena, I want a 10 piece Chicken McNugget meal.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That shirt is fucking disgusting. One of his worst ever.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Cena but the way he wears those belts is fucking stupid.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cena, don't. No. Stahp.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way, I'm late on this. But Bray Wyatt killed that promo tonight. Anyone who says he's not the best talent on the mic are lying.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hogan 2.0 shirt and white jorts.

What a d00sh.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DashingRKO said:


> Is that a Mcdonalds shirt Cena is wearing?


Buc-ees


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

again with the title belts.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tommy-V said:


> Shocked that there were no Punk chants.


I wonder if there will be D-Bryan chants on SD in Seattle tomorrow.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its because they know the ratings will drop no matter what, so they can just blame Brie instead of putting Reigns at the end and having the drop off then having to blame him.


Truth.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I really hope Reigns somehow gets involved in the Orton/Sheamus match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its not cool when Cena does it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, start with the Cena comedy. Then the black preacher voice. Then the yelling.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Cena's dressed like a twat, Hogan colors lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Is that a Mcdonalds shirt Cena is wearing?


Seems legit to me.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn mark crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena looks like a McDonalds Happy Meal that came to life.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh. Cena is pretending to be Heyman. This should go well.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, he thinks he's Heyman. 


On second thoughts, where's Reigns, suddenly i hate Cena most again...


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

It's like a Heyman promo. Without all the greatness of Heyman. And all the corniness of Cena.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

mattheel said:


> By the way, I'm late on this. But Bray Wyatt killed that promo tonight. Anyone who says he's not the best talent on the mic are lying.


Heyman shits on him


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> I love Cena but the way he wears those belts is fucking stupid.


This a million times....


Cena for fuck sake try to WEAR THEM AROUND YOUR WAIST its where they belong, dumbass


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Prognosticator'

Don't confuse your audience John, stick to 'nasty man'.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh god a Cena promo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry John Boy, but rocking The Flash's Hogan's colors =/= No buys. Blood, Urine and Vomit > Hustle, Loyalty and Respect.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

UFC Chael Sunnon at ringside, lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena no-selling Brock.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Go back to school Cena


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

sandow, do not interrupt cena. i am begging you


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

"I am not lying down for brock lesnar"


RIP Brock


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"I am not laying down. Any of you can take that any way you want."
He knows what we were thinking.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is dis bitch breaking kayfabe?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena don't lay down for nobody brother!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Cena shooting?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well there you have it
He isn't laying down for Brock.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe we'll get lucky and Randy/Sheamus will close the show.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, what happened? Eva Marie wins the match with a roll-up without any kind of injury, then starts taunting outside the ring. Then a minute later, she's injured on the ground. Did I miss something or did she actually botch the segment so badly?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Disrespect , Cena don't deserve the belt wearing it around his neck


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*We all know your unbeatable. *


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena shooting?
he ain't gonna job

:ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Does Cena offer a hot apple pie with title defenses?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

God, can there actually be a Cena promo where he doesn't scream 'I won't give up!'


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is generic Cena promo #2 out of 2.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> This a million times....
> 
> 
> Cena for fuck sake try to WEAR THEM AROUND YOUR WAIST its where they belong, dumbass


The WWE World Heavyweight Championship belt or the WWE World Heavyweight Championship bra?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bret Hart/Stone Cold ending coming up this sunday


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lesnar won't beat em cause Cena doesn't like him he just said :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena describing himself perfectly...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao fuckin hell....*


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Cena is actually shooting atm.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can see the gif being posted now Sunday night...LOL Cena Wins


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Kick out at 2 kid doesn't lay down to anyone


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

So cena used his lunch money to buy snort shorts


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Cena forget the Heyman DVD just came out and everyone likes him backstage?


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

He's not laying down...

HE'S TAPPING OUT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Cena is describing himself.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry guys, but this is really fucking good.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So cena throwing a temper tantrum. He's gonna cry to Vince. He's going over Sunday. Damnit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Cena looks like a McDonalds Happy Meal that came to life.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Why can't Cena act like this all the time against his opponents? It makes the feuds feel more important than they should be.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh shit here we go again. Same fucking promo for 10 years straight.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Not a social club? Where'd he meet his girlfriend that got Pedigreed last week?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

So basically Cena is here, unlike Brock, Rock etc.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This crowd does not give a shit towards cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've heard the boo's before I even said I've heard the boo's.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Shoot ?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The champ is here!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he was going good till he had to do the crowd participation shit.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

this crowd is pathetic.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He's going to win, isn't he?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Brock is gonna make Cena tap. I can feel it :banderas*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Crowd aren't eating this up at all


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look. It's the same promo Cena has done for like 6 years now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Me: "Hayden, do you think he is cool?"
Daughter: "I don't like John Cena."


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Cena shoots on everyone


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lets go Cena flopping


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena has the trolls in the palm of his hands. :lol


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Cena, for the love of God, put one belt around your waist, and hold the other one over your shoulder....that's the way it's suppose to be done you fucking douche!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena doing some serious trolling right here folks.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Lets go cena' got no response :lmao


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

lol barely any let's go cena chants


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This dude has been cutting the same fucking promo since WM 28. :lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah, another 'woe is me the fans hate me but I don't care' promo.


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

4th wall Cena 4th wall


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

DO IT


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is actually a pretty damn good promo. I actually kind of want him to win. Lesnar doens't deserve the titles


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

WWE must read this forum because these past couple of weeks has been..


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Double Turn ?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

never John Cena because you ain't about that life...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good promo by Cena


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

At least Cena is acknowledging that crowd thinks he sucks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao, Cena really looks like he's wearing a McDonalds shirt. :lmao

A heel turn to beat Brock? :lol


----------



## KwlAid (Jan 27, 2014)

That backhanded shoot, though!!!

Triple H isn't the only one who can tell the IWC to shove it.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> Heyman shits on him


"Talent"

Meaning in-ring. No doubt heyman's the goat.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cena is trolling the IWC so bad right now. :ti


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh its this promo again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many fucking times are we going to hear this shit? I'm passionate, I'm serious, I love you guys, my opponent doesn't care about you. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heel Cena?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lok said:


> Cena has the trolls in the palm of his hands. :lol


That's what WWE wants you to believe.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He's shooting on us. We must be touching a nerve. Cena turning heel for one night only?


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

To fight a beast you must bechume whun


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

A John Cena we haven't seen since 2003


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dear God we need heel Cena, this is fucking excellent.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Am I watching the Rock and Cena feud again? Feels like deja vu. Then again, every Cena promo does that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That ship sailed Bret Hart 2.0 Cena


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Good promo Cena


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Hey look. It's the same promo Cena has done for like 6 years now.


He look like a 6 year old in that clothing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL, stop it John Boy. We already know where you're going:


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

WWE quit teasing us with a Cena heel turn! We all know it'll never happen even though we all want it to


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL Cena - "WHEN WILL I TURN" - "Never"

Dat crowd member


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait, is their match this Sunday no DQ? Because if it isn't Cena can't get as crazy as he's talking about...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

You can see that Cena for only $9.99 :cena2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Serious Cena is serious


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO SEE A SIDE OF HIM HE'S NOT PROUD OF!!!! :lmao :ti :HA :maury


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

JOHN HEELNA


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck this ******


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Another Cena heel tease.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This promo ain't bad tbh. Cena's good when he's serious and not telling 3rd grader jokes.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Goddamn it I hate to admit but that was a good promo by Cena. Cant wait for the match!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

NOT LAYIN DOWN FUR NOBERDY ITS MAH HERSE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Cena is trolling the IWC so bad right now. :ti


How original of him!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol I love how Cena pulls this promo out of his back pocket every so often, the "I'm gonna turn heel" promo to get a few cheers. 

If they actually had Cena win at SS and pull a double turn, I'd mark for that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Crowd*
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh, Cena might do a back rake at Summerslam. How bold.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Oh look it is Cena going ' beastmode' like he should have to put Bray Wyatt over, but no fuck that muthaflippin missisippi homeless bum jokes !!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

pandering to the fans is not going to turn you heel john.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love you people! Its your house! Love you love you love you! Please like me!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cena is good on the mic when he can be arsed.

His promos in this feud have been superb.


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*DOUBLE TURN :mark:*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OUR HOUSE......IN THE MIDDLE OF OUR STREET!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Good line by Cena there. 

Don't need to repeat it tho..,


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brandough said:


> A John Cena we haven't seen since 2003


Or 2012. He even came out with the old chain and his "Basic Thuganomics" theme to prove this same point that one time.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fuck ya'll going on about, Cena's killing this shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena with that heel turn.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cena gives a damn.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in your living room... rahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena should be in prison then right now if he's in another mans house.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena repping McDonald's with that shirt. Wonder how Jared "The Subway Guy" feels about his good ol' buddy John turning heel on healthy eating.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Cena is trolling the IWC so bad right now. :ti


You're laughing about that? You do realize that you're posting on the internet..in Wrestling forum...filled with a community of fans...

I..W...C. You're one of "them'


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> He's going to win, isn't he?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Holy jeez, this is good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

bork laser gonna beat up jon weener


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Brock and Heyman are at Chili's. Leave them be.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

What the fuck is gonna close go home summerslam raw

Brie Bella or Hogan ? Lol


----------



## GodZirra (Jul 23, 2014)

lol you smarmy asses, Cena can't win for losing with you douches. He cut a very good, realistic, down to Earth promo after Heymans good promo, and you guys still can't give him credit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This is Paiges house not Lesnars.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

ooooooooooooooo Cena said a bad word!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*OH OH OH OH OH!

OH SHIT. MOTHER FUCKER!*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it me or did Cena sound like that black person meme?

THEY RAPIN' ERRYBODY

HE IN YOUR HOUSE BROCK


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heel Cena would be epic this is so annoying


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Punk Bitchitis Lmfaoo


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Decent promo by Cena. Hate the guy but respect.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar is still at Taco Bell Cena. You know that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn, this is a great promo


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Uh oh a bitch reference and middle finger


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Cena desperate for a positive crowd reaction so he goes on to say "Punk bitch-itis."


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena is the worst of all time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BLOOD
URINE
VOMIT
REPEAT


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Punkbitchitis


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

He just mentioned the middle finger...

now THAT is not PG.

Holy shit a Cena chant.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cena with dat pop


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Referencing Bork's real-life case of diverticulitis? Maybe a heel John Boy is possible...

















































lol jk :cena2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

sharkboy22 said:


> Fuck ya'll going on about, Cena's killing this shit.


He really is though. :clap :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena getting cheers now
see the crowd wants him to turn heel


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

You see Cena, when you are heelish you are excellent. Learn this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Has he actually got the crowd to chant "Cena"? :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm, not sure how to feel about Cena, but I kinda like this right now.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Bo Dallas


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Punk bitchitis... Giving you the middle... Cena is cutting a good promo.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Did Cena just rap?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah, good. I love it when Golden Boy Cena makes fun of real, life threatening illnesses.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bout 3 of the guys who chanted "Cena sux" were just chanting "CENA! CENA! CENA!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TCcarnage said:


> WWE quit teasing us with a Cena heel turn! We all know it'll never happen even though we all want it to


That ship sailed


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cena definitely has raised his promo game tonight


----------



## GodZirra (Jul 23, 2014)

:dance


Chrome said:


> This promo ain't bad tbh. Cena's good when he's serious and not telling 3rd grader jokes.


x2, these smarmy asses will never admit it tho.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Where in the hell is this a Hogan Celebration when Hogan has yet to show..the presents are just sitting on stage..and they've only shown like four people wishing him a happy birthday.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena making me like him wow
HOLY SHIT
This is good


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cena calling Lesnar a punk bitch. :lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good promo from the main man.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, Cena gets new marchandise and suddenly he can deliver. Good job


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> ooooooooooooooo Cena said a bad word!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck you walking billboard go away


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Actually a pretty good promo by John.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When Cena says that...I'm inclined to believe that which is scary


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

See? That almost was a decent promo, but he didn't know when to shut the fuck up.

After calling him out the first time he should have just dropped the mic. But no...he then went full retard.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Brock actually does look a bitch now


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> Decent promo by Cena. Hate the guy but respect.


same


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ready for Summer Slam!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Best Cena promo ever? I dislike the guy but I'm not going to act like he just didn't kill it either..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Asde from the voice crack "HEeeEEeEeEere", that was an excellent promo. Props to Cena


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Superb stuff from Cena.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ambush?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The first half was the same old but certainly picked up the second half.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hmm, not sure how to feel about Cena, but I kinda like this right now.


More than jack swagger? 

It's okay. It happens.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I still think it was shit. Waaaaaayyyy too forced by Cena.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Another shit promo by Ceener


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Bout 3 of the guys who chanted "Cena sux" were just chanting "CENA! CENA! CENA!"


Um. No.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

not bad


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

volt28 said:


> Where in the hell is this a Hogan Celebration when Hogan has yet to show..the presents are just sitting on stage..and they've only shown like four people wishing him a happy birthday.


He'll be in the main event segment.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Lesnar is still at Taco Bell Cena. You know that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Great promo Respect.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena can cut a damn good promo every now and then


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn Cena. That was a nice promo!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cena just said he's better than undertaker


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe, we should have Cena dress as Santa and give presents to the WWE Universe on Christmas...he's always watching you. :vince$


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Another great promo from Cena. One of his better ones in my memory.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says, that was great. If he was like that every week there'd be no need for him to change. If he's capable of that, why not every week?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Srdjan99 said:


> Wow, Cena gets new marchandise and suddenly he can deliver. Good job


Cena always delivers one he changes gear yo.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is why I want Cena to win at Summerslam fuck that hasbeen Lesnar


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> So Brock actually does look a bitch now


Except Brock said he's was going to dinner and he'd be back later. Probably during the Hogan segment.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

well im out good night all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG, he called Lesnar a bitch?! And referenced a middle finger?! Well that trumps the fact that the rest of the promo sucked. Praise John Cena!!!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Pretty obvious... Brock comes out to beat up Hogan, Cena saves the day. Can't wait...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Brock will F5 Hogan and Hall in the main event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This sold the match from Sumerslam. Can't wait for Brock/Cena now


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't deny that was a good promo. Didn't Heyman say Bork was coming back? Maybe Brock interrupts the Hogan segment and Cena runs out to scrap and end the show.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:bow :bow :bow that promo from Cena

Brock got the punkbitchitis


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Gotta say, that was a really good promo from Cena. He really seemed intense and sold the fact he really hates Lesnar. Played the part well and did an amazing job. Not a Cena fan, but huge kudos to that wonderful promo.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cena not jobbing to Brock


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

for fuck sake, how many times are they gonna show this?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

No Cena-Brock brawl? 
Or at the end of the show?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jim Ross just tweeted saying he'd love to see Cena turn up to Summerslam wearing wrestling tights for one night only.

That would be a great touch.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brandough said:


> This is why I want Cena to win at Summerslam fuck that hasbeen Lesnar


but he only going to be heel for one night sunday


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Great promo from Cena. That match is going to be amazing on Sunday.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Not bad, Cena. Not bad.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Man, some of you people are dumb, falling for Cena's BS. He's worked you all, like WWE wants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone else bummed still not gameplay of WWE2k15


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

They didn't even give them a face to face confrontation? Hahaha way to sell a show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Still getting me to laugh when she says she's having an affair with Bryan I don't care how many times they repeat that, it's hilarious


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I still think it was shit. Waaaaaayyyy too forced by Cena.





BrockTheOne said:


> Another shit promo by Ceener


No matter what Cena does, he just can't win with some of the IWC. :shaq


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If I'm being honest that was a great promo. Don't like Cena but he nailed it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

had an affair with Daniel Bryan


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

and guys that is why john cena is the face of the wwe

no one else can do what he does not punk,not bryan,not orton,not brock,etc.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Lesnar is having dinner.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena is an amazing promo but the fact that he picks and chooses when to showcase that ability is my main issue with him.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone wonder if the original plan was to actually do this feud with AJ and Steph had CM Punk stayed?

Brie really does seem my plan b here


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Decent promo. Cena can always turn it on at the go home show and then gives a good to great match at the PPV if the title is involved then it's back to the same old shit until the next PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only seen that promo about a 1000 times in the past few years. He cares, fans house, say ass or bitch, etc etc etc. Nothing to see here.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Man, some of you people are dumb, falling for Cena's BS. He's worked you all, like WWE wants.



Haha, yep... and the sad thing is that the sheep don't even realize it


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Man, some of you people are dumb, falling for Cena's BS. He's worked you all, like WWE wants.


Yeah not sure why people here are calling this so great. It's all the same shit he said in promos before LOL fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> anyone else bummed still not gameplay of WWE2k15



Yup


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good promo from Cena tbf.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except Brock said he's was going to dinner and he'd be back later. Probably during the Hogan segment.


Completely forgot about that


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So no Cena-Brock meeting before SS? This build up to the feud kinda sucks, not gonna lie but I may be wrong if it's electric on Sunday when they do..

But I get the feeling now that Cena will win. He will conquer the conqueror, I see it happening.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Brie/Steph not closing :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Pretty obvious... Brock comes out to beat up Hogan, Cena saves the day. Can't wait...


Heyman even said "Hint, hint" when mentioning Hogan in the opening promo


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Oh My Damn


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Brie walking down to Dean Ambrose's theme!

:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Did steph sandbag brie and not get in proper form for the yes lock?
Or is brie that shit


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*HAHA.

AND ALL YOU DUMB ASS LOSERS THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING ON IN THE MAIN EVENT SEGMENT AGAIN. 

*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> No Cena-Brock brawl?
> Or at the end of the show?


Nope, that would require Brock to be there.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

mattheel said:


> See? That almost was a decent promo, but he didn't know when to shut the fuck up.
> 
> After calling him out the first time he should have just dropped the mic. But no...he then went full retard.


Do you not understand the concept of his character or cutting a promo for that matter?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Steph gonna arrest Brie for beating up a fan. Admits the affair wasn't real.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We all know Brie is getting arrested. Thatis what finish this means
If she doesn't, then its going to be stupid.

Also its pretty ironic if they do that, if they don't fire her, when ADR did basically the something and really got fired ha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone else praying we get Kharma back to flatten both Bellas at Summerslam?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> So Brock actually does look a bitch now


How is that? As far as we know, he and Heyman left the building to go get dinner and weren't in the building. And Cena knew that when he called them out. Doesn't that make Cena look like a bitch, if anyone, for calling out someone he knows isn't in the building and can't respond?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Brie sure is happy for someone who learned that her husband was fucking another bitch


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

p862011 said:


> and guys that is why john cena is the face of the wwe
> 
> no one else can do what he does not punk,not bryan,not orton,not brock,etc.


Punk could do that in his sleep.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JuxGiant said:


> No matter what Cena does, he just can't win with some of the IWC. :shaq


Those were Lesnar marks of course they'll hate it


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Nope, that would require Brock to be there.


Well Brock was already here tonight you stupid fuck.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Man, some of you people are dumb, falling for Cena's BS. He's worked you all, like WWE wants.


Spoiler. It's all a work.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

>


:westbrook5 :bryanlol :LOL


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Molfino said:


> They didn't even give them a face to face confrontation? Hahaha way to sell a show.


U wanted a contract signing ending in a brawl part 999?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dang, you cheesy, brie!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Keep Hogan and Steph/Brie till the third hour so ratings won't drop as bad and Steph/Brie won't get the blame. Smart WWE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brie/Steph isn't main-eventing? Typical Hogan playing politics just so we can celebrate his birthday when everyone wants to see Steph vs Brie.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm, something big must be happening during the Hogan segment if they are putting it on last for a go home show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


AJ riding unk


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmmm No offense to those who want Brock to win but I see Cena winning. I don't like it either seeing Cena winning. However, after what Brock did to Undertaker WM30, I pretty sure kids and few others (not originals who watch wrestling since 80s or whatever) side with Cean for revenge for WM30. 

Now the flip side if Cena lose. Heck. I can see a lot of things happen. I just know one thing. This will be a repeat of Undertaker vs Brock back in the early 2000s. So that means Cena vs Brock Hell in the Cell for the belt.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

I too hate cena but it was a good speech 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

TCcarnage said:


> So no Cena-Brock meeting before SS? This build up to the feud kinda sucks, not gonna lie but I may be wrong if it's electric on Sunday when they do..
> 
> But I get the feeling now that Cena will win. He will conquer the conqueror, I see it happening.



Better put your glasses back on


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok so that Network ad got me hyped, why can't they just play that ad every commercial break rather than force-feed us the three-stooges 9.99 schpeel every minute?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> Cena making me like him wow
> HOLY SHIT
> This is good


Don't worry. He's probably going back to the same old shitty promos in no less than two weeks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> How is that? As far as we know, he and Heyman left the building to go get dinner and weren't in the building. And Cena knew that when he called them out. Doesn't that make Cena look like a bitch, if anyone, for calling out someone he knows isn't in the building and can't respond?


I DIDN'T SEE THE OPENING SEGMENT OKAY


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Man, some of you people are dumb, falling for Cena's BS. He's worked you all, like WWE wants.


fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JuxGiant said:


> No matter what Cena does, he just can't win with some of the IWC. :shaq


Word. It was a good promo, even though I've been tired of the fucker for years now. It's just too bad that he's not allowed to amp up like this more often, but oh well.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That's where I draw the line Wendy's, leave Mr. Big the fuck alone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Brock is crashing the Hogan party, thus causing Cena to come and having a brawl with Lesnar.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Only 2 ways I can see a Cena heel turn...attack Hogan tonight, or join The Authority.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Cena to save Hogan from an F5 to close


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Great sight


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

People shouldn't be surprised with his promo skills he had an amazing one just two weeks ago




@14:30


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I think Brock is crashing the Hogan party, thus causing Cena to come and having a brawl with Lesnar.


Most likely. They can't do anything else in a go home show.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Same old Cena promo


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Molfino said:


> Hmm, something big must be happening during the Hogan segment if they are putting it on last for a go home show.


:razor :nash




















:lelbrock


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Man, some of you people are dumb, falling for Cena's BS. He's worked you all, like WWE wants.


Bah humbug. This guy watches wrestling with his arms crossed. You can't work him.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Larry King is still alive?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Larry King.....oh boy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HAPPY BIRDDDAY HO KOGAN!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, Cena actually delivers a decent promo yet some of you still bitch :lol:

Keep Bitching, 'cause nothing is going to make you bitch any less unk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thoght Larry King was dead


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>



So f'n sexy


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Viperdk said:


> Only 2 ways I can see a Cena heel turn...attack Hogan tonight, or join The Authority.


fpalm


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Over Under of Hogan getting an F5?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

FGL sucks soooo bad


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat trip


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Florida Georgia Line :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

She almost tripped.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. Almost tripped.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Bah humbug. This guy watches wrestling with his arms crossed. You can't work him.


Or how about i've seen Cena cut this promo for the last fucking decade?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Brie almost tripped.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Brie tripping. :ti


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Brie almost fell lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank whatever fucking god this shit isn't main eventing again......


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Brie nearly tripped up then lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

How will Steph be dressed is the main question


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That trip. :lol


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Swerve incoming.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I think Brock is crashing the Hogan party, thus causing Cena to come and having a brawl with Lesnar.


This is what's going to happen I think as well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing larry king made me think of this segment.








:lmao :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brie nearly fell over.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow this will actually happen


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes Era said:


>


*AJ sees this gif* 

"Dang. The internet got me again."

lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>





DashingRKO said:


> AJ riding unk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And here come the cops


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BrockTheOne said:


> Well Brock was already here tonight you stupid fuck.


Yes, you moron I know. I meant after his segment he left. fpalm


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

If anyone here thought the match was actually happening tonight...you haven't been watching WWE long enough.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Justin Roberts trying so hard not to look


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bella too nervous she almost tripped


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, at least I learned that Larry King's still alive. Hasn't been a wasted Monday night.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

2 hours have passed in still no Hogan.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Steph looks fat in those paternity cloths


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuckery incoming y'all


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Called it. She's getting arrested, the affair was a work.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

God I'm bored, and still Sheamus vs Orton to comefpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

incoming brie getting arrested


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG I DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The 4th fucking replay.

Come on.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brie is to be arrested now :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW KHARMA IS BACK STAGE. TWITTER


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, this again.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Over Under of Hogan getting an F5?


I don't want to watch an actual death tonight. Homicide on Raw isn't good television.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

And she's getting arrested... :lmao

Lame.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah this shit again :westbrook4


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brie should made a run for it. 

It would have been hilarious.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I loved tht Cena promo, IWC might be seeing Heel Cena


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Megan the GOAT heel.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Brie be trippin.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe these two will NOT close out Raw tonight?? Let's hope!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh lord, now here come eighteen pages of 'LOL HOW PREDICTABLE'.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Megan is going to crack and drop the charges.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This bitch is gonna have Brie arrested. Couldn't have been more predictable.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. More fake WWE cops? :ti ???


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So predictable


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Same cops as last time


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Here comes the men in black


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

id say hogan takes the f5 tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.....

This is atrocious. :lmao

Fuck.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This Brie and Stephanie stuff is so stupid. How many times can you do the fake police arrest? Writers should fire themselves.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here we go again. :haha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another handcuffed beatdown?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

No wonder D-Bry is cheating on her. She's a damn criminal.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL he is clearly reading off that card. OMG :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:russo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

stop yelling briemode please


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay guys pat her down...

Oh wait she's in her ring gear.

God damn it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

reading from a card again :lmao


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He's fucking reading the miranda off a card. :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

"You have the right to remain silent" why couldn't they have told her that before her promo last week?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> .....
> 
> This is atrocious. :lmao
> 
> Fuck.


So bad.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

The wrap sheet that Brie is building up. Bella is the new Black!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so bad. :lmao
Final Raw before SummerSlam, everyone.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

WWE should never, ever do a fake arrest again


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Steph's not a great heel, she's just fucking annoying.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This feud is real shit.....


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Wow Steph looks fat in those paternity cloths


Buddy you are blind. You must like those anorexic girls.:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That shit was almost as predictable as the lines Cena spouts in his "serious" promos.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Kharma costs Brie the match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Stephanie going to get that X-Pac heat. Crowd literally hates her just being on TV.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Why have the USo's vanished ?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This RAW has been terrible. TERRIBLE.

And I don't even like whining about RAW. But man this is so fucking hard to watch.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope Megan gets inserted into the summerslam match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least that was quick.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

That damn Stephanie set her up!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:bean

Pathetic stuff


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who is going to arrest these cops for impersonating officers?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Where is HHH?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Terrible segment lol. It was just so predictable.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What's this about Steph can't go on sunday match is off??


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Brie Bella Criminal Briemode


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Poor Brie... gonna be mistaken for a prostitute dressed like thatdown at the county pen*


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolph up next :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

That's it..no struggle..just a calm arrest. Give people something to sheer for like Brie struggling, getting free and hopping on Steph ust to get laid out again. That calm ending of her being escorted out just..bleh.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

over/under how many times they replay Brie getting arrested tonight? I'm setting the line at 2.5.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

What a awful show. Just awful


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> He's fucking reading the miranda off a card. :lmao





Markus123 said:


> reading from a card again :lmao


The cops HAVE to read off the miranda card every time so they don't miss anything and the person the arrest can get off on a tecnincalilty.
That is how real cops do it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrestling was so much better when this guy was in control.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Trying to pull a hold Stone Cold vs Vince thing but with girls and they sure are failing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bo Dallas is the only one who should be allowed to be in cop segments. He had the best arrest of all time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol "never saw that coming" said no one ever


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Megan should have done the.

It was me BRIE, IT was ME ALL ALONG. I sent those thieves to your home. :vince


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let this be a lesson to everybody. 

Don't mess with the all powerful Supreme Goddess.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

No Usos, No Wyatt family this is lame


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL the officer reading off the card. :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently the "Kharma" back stage is getting some serious hits right now.

Why would she be back stage on RAW?, I heard she quit ages ago


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Stephanie going to get that *X-Pac* heat. Crowd literally hates her just being on TV.


Excuse me?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> I hope Megan gets inserted into the summerslam match


Just like Daniel Bryan inserted himself into Megan? :mark:


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Got me thinking

Does Brie scream yes when DB is all up in her and does it annoy him if she does???


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TripleHsNose said:


> LOL he is clearly reading off that card. OMG :lol


It's actually kind of common to have Miranda rights cards. Still tacky as hell.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Who is going to arrest these cops for impersonating officers?


I will, because I am a Night Raider. 
Just kidding. Real cops will arrest the fake ones.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

If they didnt do another arrest everyone in here would be complaining about the lack of continuity.


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

can anyone give me a quick rundown of wants happened thus far?? Did I miss anything good? I only saw the opening promo and thats it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Wrestling was so much better when this guy was in control.


For a year or two. Then it went off the rails and into the shitter.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Justin Roberts looking at dat ass. Careful, don't wanna be put in that rear naked choke by bryan, bruh.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Who is going to arrest these cops for impersonating officers?


Let's Be Cops!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

H.I.M. said:


> Bo Dallas is the only one who should be allowed to be in cop segments. He had the best arrest of all time.



I'd like to see Bo impersonate a cop with his Bo-lieve attitude he can sure change criminal lives for the better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> LOL the officer reading off the card. :lmao


All police read off the miranda card. You do know that right? fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I've enjoyed the Steph/Brie feud. At least it's something different.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Where is HHH?


Backstage. Chillin'. BOSSIN' IT UP!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Where is HHH?


He's probably having an affair with Clair or whatever her name is as well.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Janellie said:


> can anyone give me a quick rundown of wants happened thus far?? Did I miss anything good? I only saw the opening promo and thats it



Nah


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Wrestling was so much better when this guy was in control.


Except when he was in charge of TNA along with Hogan. Shit was awful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> It's actually kind of common to have Miranda rights cards. Still tacky as hell.


They could have atleast done it properly, the way he was doing it was so cringeworthy and fake. Yes I know, It is fake....But C'mon.... fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Seeing larry king made me think of this segment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ggd said:


> If they didnt do another arrest everyone in here would be complaining about the lack of continuity.


They should have had Megan drop the charges and claim it was not true and Steph put her up to it.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

They had this 20% off promo like 68 times.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE has maxed out on arrest angles for the year.
No more, plz.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Where is HHH?


Shagging Megan into the middle of next week.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So this Megan is chelsea green, ring name Jaida and wrestles for eccw and pwa. Trained at lance storms academy and this past weekend worked a few wwe house shows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


>


:LOL
Such a GOAT segment.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bullet Proof said:


> Got me thinking
> 
> Does Brie scream yes when DB is all up in her and does it annoy him if she does???



I bet she be like:

"Fuck....ME!"

"Make me your...BITCH!"

"I'm gonna....CUM!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

All those cheap ho's screaming "Brie mode!!" at her. I can sense the vainess in their lives from here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How can Brie not make bail.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, there's waaaaay too much Stephanie on the show these days. She's the token bitch with annoying voice now Vickie is gone.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Can these officers just form a stable


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Omega_VIK said:


>


That proved HBK could be the GOAT heel when he just lets go.... I wish that had lasted more than that month


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe WWE will cut up the handcuffs into 86 pieces and sell them off on a wall mounted plague for $199


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Bobby Heenan one liners with this Daniel Bryan affair garbage would have been glorious.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

dontgetabonerdontgetabonerdontgetabonerdontgetabonerdontgetabonerdontgetaboner

dontgetabonerdontgetabonerdontgetaboner

maeyoungmaeyoungsarahpalinhilaryclinton OH thank god


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

FWIW, the woman who played Daniel Bryan's physical therapist "Megan Miller" in the segment with Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella on tonight's RAW was ECCW and PWA wrestler Chelsea Green, known as Jaida.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hogan, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If he falls, I will laugh...I will laugh my fucking ass off.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The cops HAVE to read off the miranda card every time so they don't miss anything and the person the arrest can get off on a tecnincalilty.
> That is how real cops do it.


Must be an American thing.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

dat pop


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, Miz is here. Night just got worse. On the other hand, Ziggler. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GET OFF THE TABLE, BITCH!*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> They had this 20% off promo like 68 times.


Now all the kiddies can buy the new shit looking Cena shirt


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dat Ziggy!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, Hogan is closing out the show. Would love to see him get F5'ed by Lesnar.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SLATERRRRRRRRR


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Another Slater win here.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Dolph needs to shake his pelvis more.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heath Slater is about to beat Ziggler


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ziggler is wearing a Miz shirt.

WAT :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Ziggler wearing a Miz shirt.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler rockin that Miz shirt.


----------



## KwlAid (Jan 27, 2014)

My God, the Miz gets NO reaction whatsoever. The dude plays the uber-heel so damn well, but gets nothing. If this fuck goes over Ziggles on Sunday...fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hogan should give Swagger his real american theme tonight.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So whys Dolph wearing Miz's shirt?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heath going for 2 wins in a row.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz heat is the worst heat.

Eta: That marine 5 line was pretty funny though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is Ziggler using the Miz's old slogan?


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Why in the fuck are they doing Slater vs. Ziggler? Should've continued with the Slater underdog jobber babyface gimmick.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziggler isn't over, his theme song is over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Cole hates Miz now?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SLATER CHANTS HAHAHAHA LOVE IT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


>


*CRAMP!*


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I bet she be like:
> 
> "Fuck....ME!"
> 
> ...


:bosh2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Slater chants! :mark:

3-time tag champ getting some love, BAYBAY!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Ziggler and Miz on my tv is the perfect cure for insomnia


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ZIGGLER VS SLATER IS GONNA BE GOOD. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really wish someone would hit Miz with a beer right now.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Heath's gonna win after Dolph get distracted from Miz.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants to slap the fuck out of Miz's face every time he's on TV?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Because he's Awesome


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heath about to get another victory because of dat Miz distraction. Lol.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Where's Titus O'Neil!?!?!?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz just got completed owned haha


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, he's calling himself the Franchise now? Is he the 2nd coming of Shane Douglas?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck yea Sean Connery James Bond reference on raw.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

His mic came out! :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They Cut his Mic :lol


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Justin Roberts looking at dat ass. Careful, don't wanna be put in that rear naked choke by bryan, bruh.


Huh? He's clearly staring straight ahead.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Technical Malfunction.

This describes the entire night.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

JBL just left cole hangin'. :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought Cole and Miz were best buddies?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you so much JBL


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Slater is so over


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dont even bother calling the match


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Ziggler isn't over, his theme song is over.


Must have imagined them 'Let's go Ziggler' chants he generally gets then.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So meh RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> It's actually kind of common to have Miranda rights cards. Still tacky as hell.


How is it tacky?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd chanting for Slater. :bow


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

why isn't Heath going against Rollins, or Ziggler gunna job to the slate to keep the streak alive ?

It has been nothing but singing/rhyming and distractions tonight wth

THAT KICK OF SLATERS







/mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I crack up every time Miz says he is a A-list movie star!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Slater is going to win by roll up again and that's going to be his gimmick, isn't it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz needs to sit his Helga G. Pataki looking ass down.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Must have imagined them 'Let's go Ziggler' chants he generally gets then.


Those chants don't exist they're all an illusion


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I would love if JBL just took one for the team and pushed Miz off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> Huh? He's clearly staring straight ahead.


Yup. And Brie's a great actor.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Slater is the future WWE Champion


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I have to say, Miz is killing it with this gimmick


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Jim Brown and Bob Feller say hi. You stupid jack ass.

And how the fuck did Miz not know that Jim Brown won a title during his time with the Browns? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz is killin' it :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Miz reminding everyone he's married to Maryse. Bastard


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Miz needs to sit his Helga G. Pataki looking ass down.


Kenta to have a Phoebe gimmick?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I crack up every time Miz says he is a A-list movie star!


OH I thought he was say an EH list movie star.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

MIZ is killing it LOLOL


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

Miz not pulling any punches!


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Miz killing Cole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Miz needs to sit his Helga G. Pataki looking ass down.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Miz calling Cole out on Cole disliking him out of nowhere


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Miz and Manziel :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Brandough said:


> Ziggler isn't over, his theme song is over.


I think you're being sarcastic. I really hope you are.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Slater wins!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Miz with no socks. :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at Miz acknowledging that Cole used to ride him like a rodeo show.

Slater is now 2-0, BAYBAY!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SLATERWINSLOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Slater on a Roll


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HEATH WINS AGAIN :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is that not a DQ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Slater is on the most inspirational win streak since Bo Dallas!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Slater with dat winning streak.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Slater wins! Slater wins!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Summer of Slater baby!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

SLATER WINS SLATER WINS SLATER WINS SLATERS GUNNA SLATE

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

uh oh Slater push lol


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Glorious time to be a Slater fan.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Miz is dumb....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Slater 2-BO


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is it tacky?


Because he sounded as convincing as the Old Spice robot.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Slater GOAT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Health Slater 2-0 now


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Slater streak continues! Best segment so far.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that finish made ziggler look like a fucking dumbass

fpalm


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Slater with dat push :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That... doesn't count as a DQ?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti Slater getting wins over Ziggler


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ziggler made it in before the count. what a dickhole that referee is.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slater wins BAYBAY!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Heath Slater keeps winning lol, I feel like they are going somewhere with this


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

That Ziggler pop!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Heath's gonna win after Dolph get distracted from Miz.


So obvious.


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Slater FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JBL :lol


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Slater is now Three and Bo.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Slater is getting better booking than Cesaro



fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Slater chants!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

SLATER IS OVER :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Weren't Miz and Cole best buddies not too long ago? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Slater wins again!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So 2 1/2 hours of RAW and no sight of Hogan? :what


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Seriously, has Slater gotten buffer or am I just imagining things?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Heath Slater baaaaybeeeeh!

Oh well, Ziggy got em.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ziggler is a poor sportsman


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Terrible sportsmanship from Ziggler.

hahahaha


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz is dominican no socks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Slater on a Roll


*Slater's On A Roll.

Somebody Call His Momma.*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Got-daym. Zig Zag is the worst finisher I've ever seen....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's 2 and baybay!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Slater really connecting with the crowd again... and that final little segment was great.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Slater chant. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Slater chants! Why are they having him do heel shit!!?!??!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That... doesn't count as a DQ?


Miz didn't land a strike, so technically he didn't interfere with the match.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

wats gonna happen when the network bombs overseas?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who wants to slap the fuck out of Miz's face every time he's on TV?


Nope. He has a very punchable face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Because he sounded as convincing as the Old Spice robot.


You said its tacky to HAVE miranda cards. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FINALLY MAKING ZIGGLER LOOK STRONG


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Ziggler gonna win at Sumerslam and feud with Slater :mark: :mark: :mark: ???????????????


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is really dragging


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Slater is actually over and I'm loving it. :bow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

*FFS Miz put on some socks. Lovin his gimmick :banderas*


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That... doesn't count as a DQ?


Miz never touched him


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh god, forgot Seamus vs Orton was coming up

Should probably find something to distract myself with so I don't fall asleep


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dammit, why couldn't they just shake hands, Slater was getting chants for fuck's sake.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Randy vs Sheamus and nobody gave a fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton and Sheamus matches usually aren't that good. No chemistry.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Slater though :mark:


----------



## KwlAid (Jan 27, 2014)

TheBkMogul said:


> So 2 1/2 hours of RAW and no sight of Hogan? :what


And we still have the Orton/Sheamus match to go...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't believe this is the go home SS show
fpalm


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Slater will be the future owner of WWE 
We should jump on the Slater Gator bandwagon


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Could slater be a main eventer? just imagine a feud betwen him and Roman Reingns


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Not Miz's biggest fan but he looks boss as fuck in that outfit with that belt and those shades


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

Sandow to come out during the Hogan celebration?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Slater chants! Why are they having him do heel shit!!?!??!



my reasoning is the whole Slator Gator thing, as titus is still technically a Heel, and so was heath, so not full turned yet.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> wats gonna happen when the network bombs overseas?


They'll fire more people.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Rusk said:


> Sandow to come out during the Hogan celebration?


He comes out dressed as Hogan to his theme before Hogan does. :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Miz never touched him


He got on the apron and interference with Ziggler. That should be a DQ, the ref saw the whole thing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hogan using creative control to main event a go home show for a PPV he has no involvement with.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

The Rusk said:


> Sandow to come out during the Hogan celebration?



Could you imagine if he came out NWO style


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YO MOMS A DQ :drake1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...that old bastard's birthday party ends the show.

And Summerslam is this Sunday.....


:vince


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He got on the apron and interference with Ziggler. That should be a DQ, the ref saw the whole thing.


Have you never watched WWE before? If he doesn't hit him it's not a DQ.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Miranda Rights is trending


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He got on the apron and interference with Ziggler. That should be a DQ, the ref saw the whole thing.


Getting on the apron still isn't touching him. It's been like this for years.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> So obvious.


Lol. You didn't predict that Ziggler would kick Miz's ass and then get counted out. Stop with the vague ass prediction.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Miz completely fucking up the Jim Brown reference...smh...Eva Marie level stupidity.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gary Neville is such a prick.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

We still have to Bolieve that we see an NWO Reunion


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

That **** from Chrisley knows best should face Lesnar in a shoot fight


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just thought of something? Do anybody think Brooke will appear tonight?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tonight is the last night that WWE Raw will run un-opposed with no MNF.
Next week, MNF is Manziel vs RG III.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Miranda Rights is trending



Why thank you so much


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Sandow comes out making fun of Hogan, out comes the nWo, and beat the shit outta him. Sandow would not only have been beaten and humiliated by DX...but the nWo too. Not to many people can say that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> So...that old bastard's birthday party ends the show.
> 
> And Summerslam is this Sunday.....
> 
> ...


At least it isn't Brie/Steph again. SO I'll take it...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh hey, it's that guy from WWE 2k15, the one with too much baby oil


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and no fucks given for Orton


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> That **** from Chrisley knows best should face Lesnar in a shoot fight



Chrisleys son does not lay down for Brock Lesnar


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Orton coming out to crickets. Yes, he's a heel, but I don't really hear any boos.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a minor detail but I really like Ortons hands taped like that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS THE WIPER RANDY ORTON


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL at Lawler "ohhhhhh" during Orton vs. Reigns.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> That **** from Chrisley knows best should face Lesnar in a shoot fight


 Why the fuck the USA network airs that shit is beyond me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steiner Gate said:


> We still have to Bolieve that we see an NWO Reunion


You mean the NW(B)O


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheamus v Orton is always horrible


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So that's where the US title went


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been a Slater fan since Nexus (fav member)... y'all bandwagoners are on some late ish!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh look it's Blandy Randy


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Sheamus has one of the worst fucking songs ever.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Will somebody take some of those limes away from Sheamus


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

when teh fuck did sheamus become the us champion?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever been entertained by Sheamus?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fact:

Sheamus and Orton have had their matches booed out of the building twice.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cole really listed off all those accomplishments of Sheamus and COMPLETELY NEGLECTS to mention he's currently US Champion?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This guy sheamus is still with the company? fpalm


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Noooooo I can't fast forward this match, dammit!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Orton looks pretty badass with the hand tape.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Please hurry up and get this shit over with


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

These Words R-Truth


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the beginning of tonight's Raw, so it's back to corporate Kane for Kane??


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish New York Undercover was on DVD


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

A fella vs a viper eh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*VIPER!*

Viper beam.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

why isn't JBL allowed to bad mouth Reigns or Cena?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ashton Cooch-er. :cole3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I've been a Slater fan since Nexus (fav member)... y'all bandwagoners are on some late ish!


Always been a fan too.. I really loved 3MB... their self done skits on the vine videos were brilliant. Should have made the mian shows and they would have exploded.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ashton Coocher


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Orton/Sheamus hoping they don't get a succession of chants like they did the night after WM 29.

Lucky for them, sounds like the majority are are dozing off.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Did Randy Orton step in bird shit? the fuck is on his boot?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I really want to die during this match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Crowd can't contain themselves


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"A couple of Superman punches and a couple of spears..."

Roman Reigns' arsenal to a tee.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

Come On. We need Coked up Randy!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

End this match pleaseeeeee. Ah fuck another commercial. I want nwo. And lesnar.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Good a commercial break.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The only way two boring guys like Orton or Sheamus get over in a match is if they bleed or you bring out the tables. Otherwise, nobody cares. And WWE goes to commercial lol...feel bad for that live crowd.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

As weird as it sounds... I'd find Orton more interesting if he'd start wearing color in his tights again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy going retro with the the glove-like wrist tape...

Hopefully the match picks up when they return from commercial.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> "A couple of Superman punches and a couple of spears..."
> 
> Roman Reigns' arsenal to a tee.


Voted best Arsenal in the WWE..... fpalm


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So...that old bastard's birthday party ends the show.
> 
> And Summerslam is this Sunday.....
> 
> ...


Well, Hogan _is_ Mr. SummerSlam after all, BrotherJackDude.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

going to commercial during a match? Never seen this before.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if any match is going to end during an AD can it please be this one.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This Raw is Bicentennial Man bad. 
#itsNeverTooSoon


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No Bo for this RAW then it seems  I get that he doesn't have a SS match but he always has an entertaining segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> As weird as it sounds... I'd find Orton more interesting if he'd start wearing color in his tights again.


Like the evolution days? The legend Killer? AWWW YAAASSS. :durant3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Where are the Usos?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh look at that come back from an ad
andits a rest hold


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> going to commercial during a match? Never seen this before.


I'm ok with it for this match...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where are the Usos?


They're gonna be on Main Event tomorrow


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where are the Usos?


Who cares? @ the buffet


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Voted best Arsenal in the WWE..... fpalm


By the wwe. Lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Um....ow.
Someone's been hitting that crack rock tonight.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why do people shit on the app so much while also shitting on all the commercials? Just fucking use the app and there won't be commercials.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Even if I had the app I'd still prefer commercials over this match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just turn Sheamus heel for the love of god.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm really feeling like Raw tonight was at a major high and now it's like ehhhh, maybe it's just me. Where's the Hulkster for christ sake?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

No Fandango tonight<


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That table really doesn't like Randy, it always no-sells his stuff


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Go home show for the biggest PPV of the summer and an old man attention whore is closing out the show.. :ti


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Just realised this RAW is 15 minutes longer than usual, that explains why this match is still going


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Go home show for the biggest PPV of the summer and an old man attention whore is closing out the show.. :ti


awful


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> By the wwe. Lol


Definitely lol.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

If Sheamus fucking wins..


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Epic battle continues between randy and the announce table.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> That table really doesn't like Randy, it always no-sells his stuff


Yeah, its not a visually appealling move.

Dropping people on tables only works if the table breaks.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Why would they put Orton in a match with a guy he has NO chemestry with?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm tempted to turn RAW off early and that's something I never do. It's just been such a dull show tonight. Only keeping it on to see what happens with Hogan.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Go home show for the biggest PPV of the summer and an old man attention whore is closing out the show.. :ti


It's what's going to happen at closing the show genius


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Go home show for the biggest PPV of the summer and an old man attention whore is closing out the show.. :ti


Lesnar will come in and Cena will make the save...:brock :cena3


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hogan better catch an F5


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Get on with it already, I want my goddamn nWo reunion.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

One of the most boring RAWs I've ever seen.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz raw needs to be 2 hrs when two dudes like this get like a 20 minute match on a 3hr show


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

So nothing happened between lesnar and cena tonight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Lesnar will come in and Cena will make the save...:brock :cena3


Yup, that's what I'm calling.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He got on the apron and interference with Ziggler. That should be a DQ, the ref saw the whole thing.


They do that all the time though, and it's never a DQ. You have to hit the person in the match.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sheamus has always got very yellow bruises on him lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sheamus with that nice bruise. Another one.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sheamus should follow that last part.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

alchecho said:


> So nothing happened between lesnar and cena tonight?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Heyman cut a great promo, Cena bored everyone to death


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I feel like Orton and Sheamus could turn into the new Kane and Big Show. We just have to wait for them to team up and break up 15 times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> going to commercial during a match? Never seen this before.


Orton vs Sheamus feels more like a match during a commercial.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Looks like Sheamus has a giant bruise on the inside of his right arm. That's got to suck doing clotheslines.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Jbones733 said:


> Hogan better catch an F5


do you want to witness a murder on live TV?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Jbones733 said:


> Hogan better catch an F5


Lmao he can barely walk, he'll explode into dust if that happens


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rap time for Orton?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Randy Orton matches make me feel like I'm watching them in slow motion.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish we see a more aggressive Orton, like he was a week or two ago when he attacked Reigns.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Forgot to mention that Dean Ambrose is F'n GOLD!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sheamus & Orton, 2 great wrestlers, who have no in ring chemistry at all.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I hate when Sheamus punches his chest. Looks like it hurt

YESS AT THAT RKO!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i hate both of these guys. they're about as exciting as watching paint dry


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lobster head got a yellow arm fella


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheamus just got owned.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the cocky Orton.. bring back the Legend Killer! He was awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or did Orton dominate that match? Damn! Made Sheamus his bitch!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Match dragged but that was a cool finish.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good match and nice to see Orton win a match clean against someone credible.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I cant stand Orton, but can't tolerate Sheamus even more... nice finish Boreton!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they put Orton over clean LOL


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Sheamus sure has been booked great for a champion eh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THIS MOTHERFUCKER THOUGH.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice finish!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ZZzzzzzz...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice preparation for Sundays carry


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a match. Orton the fn man!!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I wish we see a more aggressive Orton, like he was a week or two ago when he attacked Reigns.


 He needs to act like how he was the night after TLC when he faced Bryan in the mainevent. Everything he did that night was perfect.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So Sheamus just dives into the RKO and it's a 'counter'.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck yeah. Orton is over. Watch the crowd be split at SS for him and Reigns.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's too damn bad they are only pushing Orton to put Reigns over when he should've been booked strong as Champion


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

My ***** Randy. :zayn3


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

if only they let him beat Reigns that way :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Sheamus has always got very yellow bruises on him lol


Yeah it's bit weird how easily he gets bruised.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We've seen that same finish before, but it still looks cool, and I loved that cocky, time-wasting taunt before the pin.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

nWo reunion please :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I really hope we get to hear the nwo music :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome finish. I loved Orton posing after the RKO instead of directly going for the pin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton is the best.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aggressive, cocky, showy Orton is the best Orton.

If I was at Summerslam, I'd probably cheer that Orton over 3 moves of doom Reigns.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

61 year old Hulk Hogan main eventing RAW in 2014. I think it's time for me to tune out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We can now add Randall / 1-800-FELLA to Cesaro / Swagger for the only other good match on this entire show. Oh well, at least we'll get Sandow and Brock to add hilarity, blood, urine and vomit to Hogan's b-day celebration.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally Hulk Hogan comes.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Someone's arm is about to get BORKED.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No Del Rio tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

There's the odd good or even great segment tonight. But overall it's been boring to watch. It really needs to be 2 hours again.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't remember much from that match, I was too busy trying to figure out whether or not I was imagining Sheamus' neon bicep.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

alchecho said:


> So nothing happened between lesnar and cena tonight?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lesnar was already in his private jet by the time the comemrcial hit after his promo.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

such an awesome match sheamus truly is the most underrated worker in the company


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Hogan is getting treated like a stepchild getting a 15 minute birthday part and shit

cake, juice, no presents


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Match picked up nicely, good finish


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Randy Orton matches make me feel like I'm watching them in slow motion.


Me too, I thought it was just the weed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> We've seen that same finish before, but it still looks cool, and I loved that cocky, time-wasting taunt before the pin.


LOL we need a gif of that it was a thing of beauty


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time for the GOAT to come out, BROTHER!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> No Del Rio tonight?


TOO SOON


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Honey Bucket said:


> So Sheamus just dives into the RKO and it's a 'counter'.


Ordinarily when he jumps off the top it's a shoulder block IIRC, so Orton catching him could be painted as a counter for that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Even being drunk as fuck can't make a Sheamus match interesting.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Time for Blood,Urine, Vomit :brock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Orton is the best.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i feel like this is gonna be embarrasing, hopefully not though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

autechrex said:


> Fuck yeah. Orton is over. Watch the crowd be split at SS for him and Reigns.


I hope so. I expect it if the crowd are any smarky. They may not like Orton but they hate Reigns even more.

lol @ people still saying Orton gets no reaction. All he does is a pose and people are actually cheering him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> No Del Rio tonight?


Bruh....


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Nick Cannon works for safelight now? Huh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

B-day bash!


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Orton is turning face soon and that's good. Contrary to popular belief, his heel persona is maxed out and he is much more interesting as a face.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great match, that RKO was sick !!!! :mark:


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

4 LIFE


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Why didn't they book Orton like this when he was the champion?


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

my body is ready :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't believe Hogan is closing the show.
I have no interest seeing an NWO reunion. It only mattered in 2002.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> Orton is turning face soon and that's good. Contrary to popular belief, his heel persona is maxed out and he is much more interesting as a face.


The guy's a natural heel. He looks bored as a face.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Great match, great RKO.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

If cocky Orton shows up at SS, he is going to get cheered over Roman Reigns


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what if hogan's promo is just one big wwe network plug


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm still holding on to the hope that Boreton beats Reigns. 

And the "Legend Killer" is reborn!

Next RAW, Boreton comes out and says, I guess I killed the "legend of Reigns" before it became a reality... does the pose... OVER!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For the past 3 weeks the end of Raw has SUCKED!!!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


lolwut. when was this?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe we will get a surprise bischoff


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ people still saying Orton gets no reaction. All he does is a pose and people are actually cheering him.


He got no reaction during his entrance, so we pointed it out. It wasn't a jab at Orton. That taunt was awesome before the pin.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Sadly I don't think the LA crowd is smarky at all. Don't set your expectations too high.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god they are filling the stage... :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, no Sandow pretending to be Hogan....


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Summer Rae looking like a goddess.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If the nwo dosent return I don't know what I'll do with myself


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is dumb as shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Khali is still employed by WWE?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Layla and Summer go *****? They are always holding hands now.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Calling it,Lesnar will kill Hogan


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Stardust can't even handle this birthday party right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Layla-Summer Rae are an item?


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

I hope Hogan doesn't get caught at Brock's house, for 1. that's trespassing and 2. it's Brock!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandow sighted 
And he not dressed up in some silly ass gimmick :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

More blood, urine & vomit


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh Brock goes to attack Hogan, Cena makes the save to get Hogan's pops. Nice finish WWE.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

newnewnewworldorder :mark: 4LIFE


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> what if hogan's promo is just one big wwe network plug


I'll be surprised if it isn't.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hulk Hogan's Birthday is the main event...seriously?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"PLEASE LOVE CENA U GUYZ. PLEASE. BUY THE NETWORK AND LOVE CENA. THATS ALL WE ASK"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Khali's probably opened the red presents during this video package thinking they're for him.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

They're all real Americans.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

autechrex said:


> lolwut. when was this?


Lol happened against his match with cena earlier this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mean Gene :mark:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad For Business said:


> The guy's a natural heel. He looks bored as a face.


He has proven he can be a badass face. He has nothing to offer as a heel anymore.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Gene yay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

brock going hard lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

mean gene and jimmy hart :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so gay.. :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ask me another stupid question - Brock

:lmao


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

This is lame


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I wish Gene Okerlund still worked for WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mean Gene still has it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*BOWS*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Mean Gene and Jimmy Hart :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BROCK: Ask me how am I gonna beat John Cena? *shrugs*, ask me another stupid f**king question, c'mon, I dare ya!

LMFAO!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'How am I gonna beat John Cena? Ask me another fucking stupid question!'


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does fuckin' Jimmy Hart age?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So this arrogant tit is headlining a PPV go home show. What a piece of shit


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Hollywood Drew said:


> Me too, I thought it was just the weed.


same here. Could be both, but he's methodical and I watch this bullshit show to see what he does. I enjoy his character w.e it is


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ people still saying Orton gets no reaction. All he does is a pose and people are actually cheering him.


Considering he's arguably one of the top three main eventers in the company the reaction he gets on a normal basis is embarrassing.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

I was expecting Sandow to come out as Hogan LOL


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good, looks like Eva Marie recovered


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For the go home show before Summerslam I think Cena and Brock should close out Raw.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton gets no reaction?

:faint:

Shiiiit dude was i hearing things when they'd cheer him then boo, then cheer and boo? That's a reaction fellas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Biggest pops of the night:

Hogan
Shocked guy

Everyone else


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

In 20 years we will be celebrating cena's birthday the same way tonight.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Eva Marie in the front looked like " He doesn't look like the Hulk?!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hogan with the biggest pop of the night, putting all of today's babyface geeks to shame. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena to come out hug Hogan and say Happy Birthday calling it now


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kofi, Xavier, and E standing together... There's still hope.

:side:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KILLEM BROCK! KILLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He bothers me so much.
If no one couldn't tell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll skip this pathetic Hulk Hogan blowjob until the Brock/Cena blowoff happens. No idea why I'm even going to watch that but yeah.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Hogan is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO going to get a F5


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:brock and :heyman to interrupt and make Hogan bleed, piss, and vomit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It would have been pretty funny if sandow was on the stage dressed as hogan, no mention of him at all but just have him stand there dressed as hogan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, on another note, what a badass RKO.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lesnar: Rise Above Censors :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Good, looks like Eva Marie recovered


Give her another minute, you'll see her next to the ring selling a headache.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Who cares if Hulk Hogan is 61 years old? Its like not turning 61 is something special. Maybe if Hulk was turning 100, it'd be important.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> In 20 years we will be celebrating cena's birthday the same way tonight.


:banderas A man can dream...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the iron sheik's invitation was lost in the post


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll leave Hogan to you old dinosaurs. I'm out


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Ugh Brock goes to attack Hogan, Cena makes the save to get Hogan's pops. Nice finish WWE.



Thank you WWE for the predictability!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

At least let the nwo reunite before Brock. Pleasee


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

no reason for him to close the show unless it's to put over cena vs brock. gotta be an attack coming.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Noooo not a vignette


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KILLEM BROCK! KILLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tear him limb from limb and then smack him around with his own arms!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

That hand on Gene...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Fucking montage.. STOP IT


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I couldn't possibly care less for this. Kill him Bork.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

I still don't understand people who watch a show they hate for 3 hours just to bitch about it live online. Do you not have lives? Have you just given up? It really is kind of sad. I am sure most of them are kids, who during the summer are inside at night just so they can bitch online. Do you not have any friends to play with? Just pathetic lives if this is what you live for IMO.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ah childhood memories. i loved the WWF in the 90s. so much.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well shows over


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait people are complaining about Layla and Summer Rae going *****?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This segment should have been done in the beginning of the show. No idea why they're ending the show with it unless they have some kind of twist planned.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> He bothers me so much.
> If no one couldn't tell.


Hate the bastard. Overrated as shit, can't wrestle, promos were always bullshit, and all the politicking was a fucking joke.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

MAIN EVENT Hogan MONTAGE!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Favorite version of Hogan.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> BROCK: Ask me how am I gonna beat John Cena? *shrugs*, ask me another stupid f**king question, c'mon, I dare ya!
> 
> LMFAO!


Best part of the show


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

MONTAGE FUCK


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Orton match was slow? I was watching a different match from the rest of yas it seems


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It's his 61st birthday he didn't die, over the top with this video package.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's time brock.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Bob Dylan ftw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> In 20 years we will be celebrating cena's birthday the same way tonight.


Fuck that.




Amber B said:


> He bothers me so much.
> If no one couldn't tell.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Considering he's arguably one of the top three main eventers in the company the reaction he gets on a normal basis is embarrassing.


He's a heel... He was over as fuck before he turned heel and it took months before he stopped getting cheers even after than.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

You can relive all these memories on the network, for that's right 9.99 :cole3


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bolleave!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

All this for a fucking birthday. :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dem feels!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bob dylan :mark:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

like him or hate him hulk hogan helped make wwe what it is today, he made it global and more popular in the 80s then any era.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

Bob Dylan>Raw


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Hulk Goatin


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Hulkamania is forever brother

:bow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So..how about that TNA montage and him claiming to want to help Dixie take WWE down?
:vince


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

NWO Hogan was definitely his best look


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WCW and nWo Hogan footage. bama


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm fine with Bob Dylan though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Please Bork save us from this


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Was this egomaniac ever young?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New World Order of Wrestling Brotha'!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Will Brock Lesnar crash Hogan's Birthday? Will Cena save the day? Are the Outsiders appearing intoxicated? FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

God dammit some of you are fucking miserable. 

Hogan is the GOAT and this has been the best part of one of the worst Raw's I've ever sat through.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Shit, this is giving me goosebumps


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His wife!

Oh wait.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well unless there's a 15-20 minute overrun there will be no nwo and no lesnar


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

scorejockey said:


> I still don't understand people who watch a show they hate for 3 hours just to bitch about it live online. Do you not have lives? Have you just given up? It really is kind of sad. I am sure most of them are kids, who during the summer are inside at night just so they can bitch online. Do you not have any friends to play with? Just pathetic lives if this is what you live for IMO.


I play video games i dont enjoy and watch tv i dont enjoy I feel there is literally nothing else to do with my time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome tribute video!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is cute and all, but should it really be closing the Raw before Summerslam?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I appreciate Hogan and what he has done.. but this is just a liiiittttle much. It's just a birthday.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

No tna footage?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

too bad brie is in jail and cant see this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who's ready for Blood :brock


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh just fuck off you senile prick.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

autechrex said:


> He's a heel... He was over as fuck before he turned heel and it took months before he stopped getting cheers even after than.


Then he should be getting booed. No excuse and it's been this way for years aside from his Viper run in 2009.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

wait for it...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheManof1000post said:


> No tna footage?


:ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

NWO time...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rock house theme please


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Awesome tribute video!!


Holy crap where did you find that Paige Avatar?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Wait why are wrestlers in their costume if they didn't have a match?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Well unless there's a 15-20 minute overrun there will be no nwo and no lesnar


THERE IS ALWAYS AN OVERRUN

Seriously, people still mention this every week?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Well unless there's a 15-20 minute overrun there will be no nwo and no lesnar


Oh I bet there will be at least 15 minutes of OT. This is the go home for summerslam.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

THE GOAT :bow


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What the hell is Khali looking at?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

WWE always seems to make damn good video packages


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Even with those sunglasses on, you can see how much that meant to him.

Long live Hogan. :bow


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

RVD better not get too high with Pat lurking...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WELL LET ME TELL YA SOMETHING BROTHERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

PREACH HOGAN


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> THERE IS ALWAYS AN OVERRUN
> 
> Seriously, people still mention this every week?


Yeah a 5-10 minute overrun. If that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't believe this is closing the Raw heading into SummerSlam.



SalisburySuperkick said:


> He got no reaction during his entrance, so we pointed it out. It wasn't a jab at Orton. That taunt was awesome before the pin.


But I hear people imply all the time that he's not over because his entrance doesn't get a loud reaction.

Find me a heel today who actually gets a reaction during their entrance... you can't. Cesaro was getting over but they kept him heel and that killed his reactions. Heels today only get booed if it's a "go away" type of heat like Batista and his entrance stopped getting booed once the audience was no longer trying to boo him out of the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> What the hell is Khali looking at?


I doubt he even knows.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> I play video games i dont enjoy and watch tv i dont enjoy I feel there is literally nothing else to do with my time.


That is really sad, you are losing at the game of life.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please fire Lawler and get Mean Jean Back.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hoping someone gets Hogan a cordless phone for his birthday http://i.imgur.com/FKG0TKt.jpg


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

He plugged the fucking network


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They got Hulk Hogan shilling the network? This is awful.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

STOP PLEASE STOP


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here we go.....


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO THAT PLUGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

my god, why? why? why? why?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Vince is cheap as hell


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel
Dat 9.99 plug is classic.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This 9.99 needs to stop fpalm


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

STFU TO THE PEOPLE THAT ARE COMPLAINING


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I enjoyed that montage. And then they killed it with the Network plugs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao god damn it I can see Vince actually doing that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lmfao using Hogan's B-Day to plug the Network.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

This made the show. 

*9.99*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Please F-5 him, Brock.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fans are officially chanting along with $9.99. :lel

Hall and Nash plz.


----------



## Tackoian (Apr 1, 2012)

Saw that $9.99 crap coming before he even came out.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

How the fuck did $9.99 get over. That better be irony lol


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck this company.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hulk Hogan doing exactly what he returned to do a few months ago.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Yeah a 5-10 minute overrun. If that.


The longest I've ever seen was 20 minutes, not saying that it's happening tonight.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

if no Bork or nWo we riot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOTCHAMANIA BROTHER


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

You cant be serious....


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Jules Winnfield said:


> RVD better not get too high with Pat lurking...



Pat Patterson gay ass looking at RVD like :xabi2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue Lesnar!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay the $9.99 thing is getting hilarious


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

He doesn't have his stash of cocaine so he can't cut those promos like he use to.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hogans cares that much about the wwe he wouldn't pay it himself.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Save us Brock


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

If there ever was a reason *NOT* to buy the network, having this crap and using a legend's personal celebration to shamelessly shill a bombing product, its mortifying.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Even Hogan looked annoyed with the 9.99 thing.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, Hall and Nash. Let's get this over with.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm I just fucking hate this Network crap now. It's too much to handle.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Flair. :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never wanted Brock to interrupt something so badly.


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Naitch


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Nature Boy


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> BOTCHAMANIA BROTHER


That montage needed some YAPPAPI!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The true GOAT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

FLAIR


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ric flair :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Holy shit Flair is actually sober


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another senile bastard.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah drunk Flair!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Flair hammered


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lawdy. Here comes the party.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NAITCH! FLAIR! :mark:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

WOOO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Styling profiling and drinking. Ric Flair


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

F5 all these old bastards


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The GOAT is in the building.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BROCK GONNA KILLEM BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm marking for Flair.... could care less about Hogan, tbh!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WHAT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sting to appear please


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Naitch doesn't look like he just woke up from a bender for once


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

TNA must be so embarrassed right now..all these guys who ditched them runnin' back to WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If this goes past the usual overrrun and is finished on the Network I'm going to be irate.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

WOOO!


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lesnar is not coming out


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Slick Rick!

He doesn't look a day over dead!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lydeck said:


> Holy shit Flair is actually sober


He didn't even open his mouth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Between the Claire Lynch knockoff and Hogan/Flair being in the main event segment, I feel like I timewarped back to TNA 2011 or something.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

mista wondaful


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Another senile bastard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lydeck said:


> Holy shit Flair is actually sober


They probably said Brock would kill him if he drank any booze tonight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

paul :mark:


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


>


:mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WHO THE FUCK IS THAT


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hogan is not entertained lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

mr. wonderful :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Paul Orndorff :bow:bow


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

who the fuck


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So is Lesnar going to F5 all these old dudes?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> If this goes past the usual overrrun and is finished on the Network I'm going to be irate.


Same man. I will legit cry.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Mr. Wonderful's theme.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Orndorff! And with dat 'stache! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WTF?? i thought he was dead. seriously!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Shit just got weird. Real weird.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hogan looks pissed for some reason...


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT MUSTACHE ORNDORF! MR WONDERFUL VAUDEVILLIAN


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Orndorf putting Orton's entrance to shame.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kids don't know what to fucking say :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Grand Master Sexay Pop


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr.Wonderful!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Wooooo!


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Collectively, everyone all at once now:

"Who the fuck is this guy?"

They need cliffs notes on the programs for the youngsters.....Fucking orndorff....


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wonderful should get a title shot!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Piper the Goat


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

What the fuck ? orndoffs theme ?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That pop for Piper though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DId not expect him... and I had just watched a Main Event with him. RODDY!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr Wonderful with that GOAT stache :lmao


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

What the hell is this? Why are they using all these old geezers to sell summer slam?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Good Roddy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

When Lesnars theme hits at the end of all this :lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Paul trying to take the spotlight trying to hard sit down


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is the greatest theme song ever it's simply wonderful


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Did the nuthouse have some escapees or what


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hogan looks so unimpressed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zeb :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty sad how half these old timers can barely walk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hogan has this WTF is this impression.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no. That was Brian Christopher level bad =/


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Crazy Eyes Piper.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That music :lol


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Piper!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Roddy Piper looks like he has been on a drug binge.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GTFO of the way, Khali. Damn.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Roddy looks coked out of his mind :^/


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Portland's own, RODDY PIPER


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Brock F5 them ALL

except piper

Kevin Nash is awesome BTW

except him too


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hot Rod looks like he wants a piece of Hogan right now


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHHNASHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Mr. Wonderful looks like a sack of death... with a great mustache.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I still think Roddy Piper has one of the best intro themes. People always pop for the bagpipes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

In before Piper


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NWO!!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

new fucking world order :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Rowdy Roddy Piper in this hoe!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fkin' HOT-ROD!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'M MARKING HARD, BRO!!!!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

NWO Baby!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ITS THE NEW WORLD ORDER


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

NWO!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

NWO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

OH SHIT! NWO!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

nWo theme. :mark:


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Scott Hall :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

NWO! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Wouldn't have been the same without them.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

IT'S HAPPENING! OH MY GOD!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Nash and Hall :mark:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

4LIFE kada :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NWO!! :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Hogan looks pissed for some reason...


because the spotlight is off him lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

These prehistoric ancient motherfuckers.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Scott sign my birthday card!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Sting please


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dat sweet NWO theme. :banderas


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

NWO!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:mark::mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Please give me Sting!!!!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh shittttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:mark:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I came, again


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

4Life.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Here come these old fucking men. Don't they have some grandchildren to be babysitting?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

SHOW OVER. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SCOTT HALLLLLLL


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Why is hogan mad ?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The toothpick > This Raw


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nash's knee just gave :maury


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SCOTT HALL IS ALIVE!

Good for him. You go Scott Hall.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So which one of you old bastards can still take a bump


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

4 LIFE!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hogans like 'these are getting more attention than me on my birthday, THIS IS MY SPECIAL DAY!'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Summerslam is this Sunday, everyone!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Michael Cole screaming who when the NWO music hit :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hogan looks so pissed off, ungrateful prick


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This should have been done in Chicago or something. Or New york


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

NWO is the greatest of ALL TIME. Of all time. All fucking time.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Hall looks great :mark:


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Nash looked like he may have popped something stepping over the rope....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OUTSIDERS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God! They should rename this Raw is TNA 2010-2011. Holy Moses!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The fuck is wrong with Hogan?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Jimmy Hart; the only guy who doesnt have gray hair yet. He's the man


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

We need Sting.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm amused that Flair has to be in the ring with the NWO when he considers it the worst thing to ever happen to wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AYO


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Brock is gonna be pissed when he gets home to see all these old guys in his living room


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please keep Flair away from Hall.
hall looks sober and great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SCOTT FUCKING HALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why does Hogan look pissed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nash sported the gray hair again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hall looks pretty damn good


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hall sounds good actually


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ring rull of legends and NO Legend Killer? What the ever loving fuck man


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where's the Iron Sheik?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hall looks so good. So happy for him


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hall looking good! I heard he had a setback, but he looks clean, sober and not stumbling around or having trouble.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK I MISSED IT


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's so awesome to see Scott Hall in such good shape


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

HE FOOLED US ALL


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Scott Hall:bow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A SOBER SCOTT HALL ON NATIONAL FUCKING TELEVISION. kada

Survey says, one more for the good guys! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

NWO!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is awesome.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*WHY HOGAN WHY!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

MY GOD HEEL TURN MID CEREMONY


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

I was really sad about Robin Williams passing away but Hulk Hogan's Birthday celebration is making feel a lot better this might be my favorite raw moment ever


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hogan :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

markin out so much right now


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm marking so hard.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Jbones733 said:


> Why is hogan mad ?


Are you serious? He's overwhelmed with emotion. Dude is trying hard not to cry.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm marking the eff out over Hogan and the NWO shirt!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nash has such a clear ass, boss voice.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NWO!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Summerslam is this Sunday, everyone!


You would never know it if you just watched the end of the last 3 Raws.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am nostalgic for a lot of things but I have zero nostalgia for wrestling.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok I admit I am enjoying this NWO reunion.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck yeah I marked


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAASSS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you brock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH FUCK MOTHER FUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh Shit!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

BROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

OH SHIT.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow Brock...?!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sting is going to debut on WWE TV tonight


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OH [email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BORK SMASH


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huh. Kevin Nash can sing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when the nWo was villainous and evil? I miss those days! 

AND THANK YOU BROCK!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fuck! This is just toooooooo sweet!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

BROCK :mark:


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

LESNAR!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAOOOOOI YES YES YES


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BROCK putting an end to this misery! :mark:

Who's gonna get F5'd?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Here comes the pain!!!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Nash bringing out a little Vinnie Vegas.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That Hogan heel turn! :mark:

Take a look Cena


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Hogan looks so pissed off, ungrateful prick


Hogan has always been jealous of Flair's send-off I guarantee that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Eve Marie looked happy at bricks arrivial


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

THE BEAST


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

omg


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I CAN'T TAKE ANYMORE FUCKING EXCITEMENT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you Brock. Thank you so fucking much.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Brock's home!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Now this is awesome.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Epic


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

Brock about to kill them all


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Father of two wrestling booms. Right there in that ring with both of his key
Supporters. 

- welp- here comes the pain


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe Lesnar is coming out to finish the Birthday song with Nash


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Shit just got real.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Eva popped for Brock lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BROCK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock BLOOD URINE VOMIT REPEAT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MULTI-KILL!!!


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

OH SHIT [email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: OMG!!!!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock is gonna run wild like a bull in a OAP home!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nobody stops brock :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah!!! Break them all Brock!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

We are about to witness a MURDER


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

How much you wanna bet Cena is going to come in for the save?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG THE FORUMS IS DEAD!

FEEDING TIME FOR THE MAN............BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LEEEEESSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Question is whose hip can survive an f5 that's in the ring


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's another chance for the WWE to show that Cena is better than the legends.....


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

When your parents come home and interrupt your fun... That was Brock! Lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sort of wanted to see Lesnar pop those balloons with his pyro.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Lesnars music = about 80 lbs worth in the Depends in that ring now. Cena to save the day!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Scott Hall did a fucking survey.. This is epic.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Heyman guys sure do love interrupting birthday parties...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now is Cena going to come right out
why wasn't he on stage watching this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Here comes the pain! :lelbrock

Shame his new shirt is just as lazy as Bryan D's NO! shirt from a few years back. :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

That Heyman smile


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KILL HULK HOGAN


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're all stood like fuck who's he gonna grab


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This is great.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Go on Brock, get him :mark:

Shame Cena's going to make the save


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, actually made me glad to hear Lesnars music. Who the hell thought that would be good tv.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh please take an F5 Hulk.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena is going to come to save the day a celebrate with the Hulk and the others.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Cena probably comes out...sigh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RUN HULK! RUN!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:brick kills 10 elderly men 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone please GIF Heyman's smirk as they come down to the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So nice of Brock to wish Hogan happy birthday!


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

BEEEEEEEEEERAAAAAAAAAHK LESNAR


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Save us Cena :dance


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Save the segment, Brock and Heyman.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well here comes Brock, Paul needs to get out of there.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll see the urine :brock


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Eva was acting like a fan there , she was happy when Lesnar music hit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena incoming to stop him in 3


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Cena is going to come in for the save. Just watch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar could beat the shit out of every single one of them, all at once, by himself.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I guess he's done with dinner early.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

F5 Orndorf for that fucking theme song of his.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YAAASSSS


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock walking in on a mission. Dang! MARKING!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LET'S DO this?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is bad fucking ass omg


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PARTYS OVER GRANDPA!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

PARTY'S OVER GRANDPA FUCK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well I guess he's done with dinner early.


I would hope so. Otherwise that'd be a 3+ hour long dinner dammit.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Flair is so drunk haha


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

God damn it Cena....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hogan would break his back just lifting his arm.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here comes the fruit loop to save the day.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

And Cena ruins the moment


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Party's over granpa :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Party is over GRANDPA! :lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Of course, gotta give Cena that legends rub like always.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

really? Brock couldn't have at least cleaned house on the geezers?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So they're using all these legends to try and get Cena over. How desperate are these morons?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena be like "Let me take off my Hulk Hogan knockoff gear first. OK Lets fight!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena couldn't you just wait another few minutes


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy shit!

Cena without wristbands! He means business.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Damn. Now I see why Hogan wears the shades all the time. His eyes look really bloodshot like he's frickin stoned or something.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That's it?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:brock


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> :brock BLOOD URINE VOMIT REPEAT


Don't you mean bleed pee vomit repeat :genius


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL GAY,

I'd rather watch the old guys than what we just saw when Brock/Cena came out.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck off cena fuck I wanted to see an F5


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuck, that could have been so good. So close. Shit ending.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep. Cena's definitely losing the title on Sunday.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brock looked like such a bitch there


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The One Man Gang said:


> really? Brock couldn't have at least cleaned house on the geezers?




Half of them would be crippled or dead from a single F5. :genius:genius:genius


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Well that was stupid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol thats it? Awful. At least have Lesnar destroy either the legends or Cena to make him look strong. Having him walk away from Cena is all sorts of gay


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Not even one F5? FAKING BULLSHIT!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG WHY DIDNT THEY BRAWL WTF


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, that could've been an epic segment for the ages but instead nothing happened but a lame ass face off.

Dat booking


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:ti

the Steph/Brie closers were better than this shit.

but Hall da God >


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena will never be cheered. No matter how many legends you use to put his lousy ass over, he'll always be booed.

And they puss Lesnar out as per usual. Fuck's sake.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Perfect time for Sting to fall from the rafters... oh wait... there's Cena instead!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck. I wanted to see a brawl. Still a good ending though.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Anybody noticed Flair was smiling the whole time Brock was in the ring?


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Cena to the rescue!!! :moyes3


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Stop.

None of them can take an F5. They'd fucking break into pieces.

It was a good ending.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Well this RAW sucked but seeing Scott Hall made my night


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Super Cena saves the girl from the train tracks for the 23890738493743th time.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

All of my money for Orndorff to attack Cena from behind.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Saving the Blood and Vomit for Sunday :brock

The urine is in Mean Gene Jeans :brock


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Well that was uneventful.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm surprised it wasn't Roman Reigns who came out


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh come on! Atleast F5 Cena


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Awful fucking ending.. They could have had gold and said fuck off instead


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG that was pathetic. I was hoping for A: The NWO to attack like a pack of wolves on Lesnar, or Lesnar tears Cena apart. Pathetic WWE. I'm watching SummerSlam on some site, not the WWE Network. Not paying 9.99 a holes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that's how you end the last Raw before their second biggest ppv.

"I AM A MERCENARY!"


Okay.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> LOL GAY,
> 
> I'd rather watch the old guys than what we just saw when Brock/Cena came out.


A thousand times this.. the segment was actually pretty good until the nothing happens runs ins by these two idiots.... what a pitiful ME for Summerslam. Not even worth wasting time.. soon as the good stuff is done on Sunday not even finishing the PPV out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HE IS A MERCENARY!*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

best line "parties over granpda" lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Why do I even get my hopes up

God damn that was pointless


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Blue balled by the WWE.

Fucking Brock, you tease.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

"I am a mercenary", another great random quote.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

why the fuck is Brock Lesnar being portrayed as a cowardly heel? WHYYYYYY


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Cena took his sweatbands off, hopefully this is permanent!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I AM A MERCENARY! :brock


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Meh, don't think one brawl would've been asking too much.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Did he really just? :lmao

Brock is awful.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Bah Gawd, we're reaching the end of RAW actually being over on TV. The main events will be on the network soon enough.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Cena without wristbands! He means business.


Like Jerry Lawler pulling down the straps.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok so they made Brock look like a total pussy. good job wwe.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Great ending. Scott Hall.. man. What a fucking transformation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Well, that could've been an epic segment for the ages but instead nothing happened but a lame ass face off.
> 
> Dat booking


and getting hogan to say 9.99

#WWFuckery


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

They could have had him F5 at least one person


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Only good thing about that trash segment was Hall and Nash. They've just made Brock look weak as hell


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

"I AM A MERCENARY!" :brock


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh go fuck yourself sideways Lawler


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Well ... that was awful.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Half of them would be crippled or dead from a single F5. :genius:genius:genius


 There would be a ton of broken hips. But some of them looked pre-medicated.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Natsuke said:


> Stop.
> 
> None of them can take an F5. They'd fucking break into pieces.
> 
> It was a good ending.


Who said they had to take an F5. Brock could have just "punched" a couple of them and leave it at that. None of them had to take a bump.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was disappointing. Wanted to see him F5 someone.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Flair was so drunk haha.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

great segment

brock being a bad ass as usual:brock


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

They make it very hard to believe the hate for each other with this match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> So they're using all these legends to try and get Cena over. How desperate are these morons?


Come on bro its about building Lesnar not Cena..

Lesnar beat the streak Mania, beat the great WWE champion of all time at summerslam, Ruined Hogan birthday party at RAW, going to destroy Bryan at the Royal Rumble.. all build to have Reigns end Lesnar run at WM31


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would he yell that? :lmao


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

DBCCD said:


> Ok so they made Brock look like a total pussy. good job wwe.


And a sopping wet pussy at that.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh cena being a fucking goofy dork again on the network. Slater gator bringing a cake down though lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Not even one move was executed in that entire segment, the final segment before their match. Yeah, and they're wondering why they have to pathetically plug the Network 999 times a show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ric Flair shit his pants when he hear lesnar's theme.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Damn, they pulled out all the stops tonight in an effort to get Cena cheered and Lesnar booed... and the sheeple fell for it hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

So Clair Lynch has a thing for wrestlers.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God, I wanted Brock to F-5 Hogan SO bad.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm starting to think Flair has pretty much lost it. He was smiling the whole time. If he can't sell even that then take him out of TV.

Wish Brock F5ed Cena there  Lets hope they're saving the beating for Sunday.

And people were complaining about Steph and Brie closing the show...


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hahahaahahahahahaha. Slater Gator baked Hogan a cake!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well shit, that was anticlimactic 

But Cena vs Lesnar is going to be legit. Potential for greatest match of all time legit.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> plug the Network 999 times a show.


Please tell me that was an intentional pun


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Titus and Slater fighting over cake. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think if either one of Brock or Cena delivered their finishing move after a brawl, all the old guys would break their hips from the ring shaking.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Con27 said:


> They could have had him F5 at least one person


Or F9.99 someone.

...fpalm I take that back.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Where's Lesnar now? All his talk of vomit, and Titus is here.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty dull RAW. Heyman was GOAT as usual and Cena's promo was better than his usual tripe. RVD/Rollins was pretty good and the Hogan thing was enjoyable at least. Bad acting aside the Brie/Steph thing at least has a storyline behind it. Everything else was pretty forgettable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FOOD FIGHT :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

rock austin wrestlemania rewind fuck yeah


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Smh. Food fight live on the WWE Netowrk.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Did he really just? :lmao
> 
> Brock is awful.


Yeah Brock is awful even though he's had the "I dont fight for free" gimmick for forever now, fuck outta here and pay attention.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not even his age :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The birthday cake with 9.99 for candles. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

9.99 birthday cake candles with cena pandering it. Jesus


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

We're watching the damned network!!! you don't need to plug it to us while we are watching it!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

9.99 CANDLES :lmao :done


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Somehow the commentary is even worse on the network
:ti


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

It's called mind games people. They weren't going to have a showdown with all those geriatric men in the ring and you're a fool if you think they were.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HAHAHAHA 9.99 candles. Oh my fuckin god. You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

kariverson said:


> I'm starting to think Flair has pretty much lost it. He was smiling the whole time. If he can't sell even that then take him out of TV.
> 
> Wish Brock F5ed Cena there  Lets hope they're saving the beating for Sunday.
> 
> And people were complaining about Steph and Brie closing the show...


Orndorff looked like he was ready to kick Brock's ass. He no sold as much as Hogan does.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The only good part about that whole birthday deal wast he NWO reunion. Lesnar F5ing Hogan would have made it a legit great segment. But we can't have nice things.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jesus. 999 birthday candles. I'm done.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Another ho hum episode. Man they need new writers!

Of course I only watched maybe 30 minutes out of the 3 hours. Too many people on that aren't worth my time or effort.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Flair kind of wants that big gold belt back now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:sodone


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why the fuck are they telling me the network is 9.99 while I am watching the network, I know it is, I see the charge every month


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

BrockTheOne said:


> Yeah Brock is awful even though he's had the "I dont fight for free" gimmick for forever now, fuck outta here and pay attention.


I've seen him fight Taker and HHH for free plenty of times. Hell, he was fighting Henry not to long ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg confettigeddon


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Why the fuck are they telling me the network is 9.99 while I am watching the network, I know it is, I see the charge every month


Great, now even our credit card bills are a form of promotion.

This video compression can't handle all that confetti!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a hell of a lot of confetti. :lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao I'm so done.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Whats thie prelude crap about?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :sodone


fpalm

And they fucking wonder why they're struggling


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol they blamed the confetti bomb on Tony chimel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :sodone


*CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :sodone


The struggle is real. :done


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

How soon can we get a gif of Hogan ripping into the NWO shirt


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Whats thie prelude crap about?


I'm guessing it's like that once in a lifetime special they did for Cena versus rock


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rollins/RVD was a good match, the rest was kinda lame.

That ending was fpalm.

So tired of seeing some of these old guys come out year after year just for a pop.

Except iper1.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Why the fuck are they telling me the network is 9.99 while I am watching the network, I know it is, I see the charge every month


Promoting to the crowd


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Whats thie prelude crap about?


It's about that 9.99 what else would it be about! :lol



KaNeInSaNe said:


> Promoting to the crowd


Ahh yes.. good point.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

I guess they thought Hogan was turning 999. Or maybe 9.99? :hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That confetti was amazing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking confetti. :lol

9.99 on his birthday cake. :lol

They're basically throwing a party for a fucking price. 

They'll probably grab the three nines and collectively sing 'for they're a jolly good fellow' while Flair invites one of the nines to his hotel room where they have drunken sex.

Fucking tragic but hilarious at the same time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> We're watching the damned network!!! you don't need to plug it to us while we are watching it!!


Makes no sense preaching to the converted. fpalm

Meanwhile here in the UK, we're not seeing any of this and don't get the Network until October.

Great advertising.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

I hope they did't buy that nasty ass cake for $9.99


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i have made my decision: i am never subbing to the network.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> We're watching the damned network!!! you don't need to plug it to us while we are watching it!!


Was just going to say this. What is the point of plugging the network when the people that don't have it can not see the plugging of the network.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> i have made my decision: i am never subbing to the network.


Nobody gives a fuck


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Summerslam sucks, then i'm done with this shit. Got nothing to look forward to anyway, Y2J will be off again soon, Cesaro's buried, Ambrose and Rollins aren't going anywhere and Sandow was buried ages ago.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> If Summerslam sucks, then i'm done with this shit. Got nothing to look forward to anyway, Y2J will be off again soon, Cesaro's buried, Ambrose and Rollins aren't going anywhere and Sandow was buried ages ago.


Cesaro is not buried.

I didn't know you could predict the future of Rollins and Ambrose's careers.

Sandow is still entertaining as hell and gets ample mic time each week.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I need that Hogan ripping into the NWO shirt gif ASAP!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BROCK IS THE GREATEST

His reason why he lost at ER

"got hit with a fucking chain"
:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Diverticulitis kick yo ass.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro is 100% buried. Why he continues to go out there and give his all is beyond me.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

MTVDTH said:


> i have made my decision: i am never subbing to the network.


That's the sound of facepalms everywhere.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro is not buried.
> 
> I didn't know you could predict the future of Rollins and Ambrose's careers.
> 
> Sandow is still entertaining as hell and gets ample mic time each week.


Cesaro's jobbing to that talentless hack Swagger, and jobbed to Ziggler in 2 minutes last week, care to explain how he's not buried?

And you really think they'll do anything with Rollins and Ambrose? they're too talented for their liking, they want a talentles prick like Reigns instead.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton vs Sheamus was MOTN


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Piper looked coked out of his mind.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Orton vs Sheamus was MOTN


Swagger vs Cesaro was better, imo.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

So Claire Lynch sleeps with both AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan. Ring Rat much?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Cesaro's jobbing to that talentless hack Swagger, and jobbed to Ziggler in 2 minutes last week, care to explain how he's not buried?
> 
> And you really think they'll do anything with Rollins and Ambrose? they're too talented for their liking, they want a talentles prick like Reigns instead.


I'm gonna ignore the jab at Swagger because:
1) Cesaro did not job to Swagger. Dominating 90% of the match is not jobbing.
2) Cesaro lost to Ziggler quickly because Ziggler NEEDS that credibility vs the Miz because it's been difficult for them to build it up for him. 
3) Let's rewind to 2012 when Swagger was jobbing to Brodus Clay in under 2 minutes on Superstars. If he can bounce back from that, then Cesaro can bounce back from losing 4 star matches. 

Explain Bryan and Punk's success with the company, then. You have no idea what the company has in store for Rollins or Ambrose or how their careers will pan out, but would you rather have their pushes be rushed and sloppy like Reigns is now, where half the time he needs up coming off awkward as fuck and has rather underwhelming matches and feuds? 

What are people more interested in - Reigns vs Orton or Rollins vs Ambrose? I think that's a decent indication of who is having more thought put into their careers.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:banderas
this brock/cena build up show on the network

WOW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GAWD!*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm still marking out for Piper and the nWo. Decent finish segment. Lesnar didn't refurse to fight because he is cowardly. He did it because he only fights when he's being paid to.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

My lord..Paul Heyman..no words can describe his skills.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Swagger vs Cesaro was better, imo.


Fuck yes, it was the best match tonight. Shows you the opportunity WWE missed by randomly fucking throwing RVD's ass in their feud for no damn good reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock Lesnar didn't run for President, He ran for God.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm gonna ignore the jab at Swagger because:
> 1) Cesaro did not job to Swagger. Dominating 90% of the match is not jobbing.
> 2) Cesaro lost to Ziggler quickly because Ziggler NEEDS that credibility vs the Miz because it's been difficult for them to build it up for him.
> 3) Let's rewind to 2012 when Swagger was jobbing to Brodus Clay in under 2 minutes on Superstars. If he can bounce back from that, then Cesaro can bounce back from losing 4 star matches.
> ...


Rollins and Ambrose are ready, you can rush a push with them. Punk succeeded because his mic work, Bryan suceeded because the fans love him. And Swagger bounced back because for some unknown reason, the company likes him, depsite the fact he looks like a complete retard in the ring. Cesaro's too talented for them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fuck yes, it was the best match tonight. Shows you the opportunity WWE missed by randomly fucking throwing RVD's ass in their feud for no damn good reason.


Didn't get that either and that triple threat match they had was just MEH. Swagger and Cesaro could of tore the house down at ER.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Didn't get that either and that triple threat match they had was just MEH. Swagger and Cesaro could of tore the house down at ER.


How, when Swagger can't wrestle?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Swagger has never really interested me, so never really paid attention to his matches but damn he can put on a hell of match.

Really enjoyed his match with Cesaro and want more of that feud. Great talent.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Well... I quite liked Raw.:shrug

*Heyman/Brock-*opener was solid. Heyman brought it tonight

*Roman-* should of had a one on one match with either of the 2 and still kept the same ending. Went well, made him look strong. quick promo, thought he did well. No denying audiences love this guy. "Roman" and "Spear" chants were great, actually hope the spear chants become a thing.

*Seth/RVD-* was good for its time. Seth looked strong again and Ambrose appearing out of the gift was great, along with his quick promo. I know smackdown will make up for the lack of their screentime.

*Bray/Jericho-* i wasnt paying attention, gotta go back and watch

*Brie/Steph-* well they didnt main event and im just thnakful for that.

*Miz/Ziggler/Slater-* Loving the Miz on commentary, him and Ziggler should have a nice match up this sunday. Loving the attention Heath is getting too, which took me by surprise.

*Cesaro/Swagger*- I'll admit i'd be happier if the roles were reversed. Im happy for swagger but I just cant seem to like him the way I should. Maybe cause I was pulling for Cesaro so much.

*Orton/Sheamus-* Orton should have been booked this way during his title run. He's so much more entertaining like this. O the other hand the U.S title is doing nothing for Sheamus

*Hogan party- * I loved the segment, it was just really feel good to see all those guys out there again. I dont take this show that seriously and i can enjoy things just for what they are. The threat of Brock going against those guys was enough for me.

Overall sure it could have been better, but there was a enough content that i found entertaining.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> How, when Swagger can't wrestle?


Well that's a subjective matter.

But, you seen that match tonight, didn't ya? Swagger held his own and I'm not even a big swagger fan..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Rollins and Ambrose are ready, you can rush a push with them. Punk succeeded because his mic work, Bryan suceeded because the fans love him. And Swagger bounced back because for some unknown reason, the company likes him, depsite the fact he looks like a complete retard in the ring. Cesaro's too talented for them.


:what

Yeah, no, there is no place for Rollins or Ambrose to be in the top of the main event scene. What would they do right now? Job to Cena or Reigns. That's not what I want and I'm pretty damn sure it's not what you'd want.

And what do you think this feud is doing? It's allowing fans to learn to love Ambrose as he grows on the mic and as a character in the WWE. Same goes for Rollins. I don't get why that's such a hard concept to grasp. Rushed world reigns are AWFUL and haven't paid off for anyone in damn near a decade. There's thought and effort being put into their characters and their ringwork and they're being built up for the main event scene. 

If Swagger looks like a retard in the ring, then Eva Marie must be the best diva the WWE has ever had, since we're just making things up now. 

No, Swagger bounced back because, regardless of what you believe, he is a decent enough ringwork and is flexible with what level on the card he can operate. He's able to play the midcarder, the jobber, but even float as high up as to being the second rate main event at a Mania. If you play your role in the company that's needed at the time, then your chances of being utilized properly and finding something that works for you increases. This is what Cesaro is going through right now. His character has been shifting and changing in an attempt to find something that fits with him and his moveset has expanded vastly and regardless of losing, he's working his ass off and making both himself and his opponent look good.



wkc_23 said:


> Lol, you seen that match tonight, didn't ya? Swagger held his own and I'm not even a big swagger fan. Just stating the truth.


People are just bitter because Swagger was the one who took the momentum from the RAs and got over with it.

Imagine that, the AMERICAN gets better hype with a patriotic gimmick than the Swiss guy.



MrEvans said:


> Swagger has never really interested me, so never really paid attention to his matches but damn he can put on a hell of match.
> 
> Really enjoyed his match with Cesaro and want more of that feud. Great talent.


Swagger vs Cesaro over US title would be nice.

See, I get everyone ain't gonna mark for Swagger...but to deny his talent is laughable.



Bad For Business said:


> How, when Swagger can't wrestle?












Why you lying to yourself, tho?


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

That was awful. Worst RAW/segment since Hijack RAW. There were some decent parts but nothing can make up for the bad parts. This post-RAW video is nice, though.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

I think Slater is getting pushed because of JBL.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Horrendous RAW.

No interaction between the two guys in the match that's third from the top. Cena/Lesnar wasn't all that spectacular. Heyman cut a great promo though. 

Not interested at all for Summerslam, probably won't watch it live.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose and Rollins are suddenly making a viable midcard. Don't forget Rock and Austin feuded for a few months over the IC title. They are doing exactly what you should be doing with rising upper mid carders, who will be main eventers soon enough.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger vs Cesaro over US title would be nice.
> 
> See, I get everyone ain't gonna mark for Swagger...but to deny his talent is laughable.


Aye it would. 

I usually skip through most matches on Raw as I'll watch it either when I get home or before I'm leaving for work, so I just watch the main promos and get the reuslts. But, I liked the feud with Rusev and thought Swagger came across excellent as the patriotic babyface but he proved it's not just the feud with Zeb, it's actually him who's great. 

May be convertin' to a Swagger mark here


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :what
> 
> Yeah, no, there is no place for Rollins or Ambrose to be in the top of the main event scene. What would they do right now? Job to Cena or Reigns. That's not what I want and I'm pretty damn sure it's not what you'd want.
> 
> ...


Actually, thinking about it Swagger bounced back because he got a dumb racist gimmick and WWE capitalised on how patriotic Americans are, even now they can't see that Swagger is a parody, and somehow they're playing off a massively racist gimmick as a face character. 

Nothing to do with Swagger's ring work, because there's nothing there. Dude's a big clumsy oaf, who can't help but injure people.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> Aye it would.
> 
> I usually skip through most matches on Raw as I'll watch it either when I get home or before I'm leaving for work, so I just watch the main promos and get the reuslts. But, I liked the feud with Rusev and thought Swagger came across excellent as the patriotic babyface but he proved it's not just the feud with Zeb, it's actually him who's great.
> 
> May be convertin' to a Swagger mark here


That's damn good to hear.

Seriously, I'm so glad they've let him get a couple wins and matches in. What makes me the happiest is he's whipping out some new things here and there. Subtle differences to make his own moveset look more impressive while still pushing himself better as a face. I'd say Jack is pulling his first face run off damn well and people are responding positively to his efforts in the ring just as they have for Zeb's mic work. And dat pop when he gets the Patriot lock in now is just :banderas

It's some good shit going on for Swagger and it's a nice build up. Even if he doesn't go over at Summerslam, it's been a damn good ride. This RAW provided an awesome match during that ride as well.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

you expect the raw prior to summerslam to be poor but this was awful
A flag waving fiasco, cmon ffs, this aint the 80s.
Ambrose hiding in a present, give me a break
As for stephanie and brie, my god this sucks,steph has an ego as big as her husband if she thinks her storyline is in any way interesting and having brie arrested is just awful writing
Thankfully I read the results, so no need to download this crap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I blame the creative because Cesaro had tons of momentum after WM, and if they would of just turned him face, no telling where he would be now. Possibly in the WWEWHC scene or just in the upper card somewhere like that. Nope, they have to stick him with heyman and give him a garbage ass theme and they kept changing his character. Just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

I really enjoyed this RAW mainly because of the nostalgia at the end and seeing the NWO back together and Hogan in the Black and White. 

Also, was I the only one that thought Roddy Piper was going to try to go toe to toe with Lesnar there?

And did Hogan look really pissed whenever Flair, Orndorff, and Piper came out or was it just me?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Actually, thinking about it Swagger bounced back because he got a dumb racist gimmick and WWE capitalised on how patriotic Americans are, even now they can't see that Swagger is a parody, and somehow they're playing off a massively racist gimmick as a face character.
> 
> Nothing to do with Swagger's ring work, because there's nothing there. Dude's a big clumsy oaf, who can't help but injure people.


Because Swagger didn't have 5 years of a career before the RA gimmick where he recovered from a shit WHC reign on his own, right?

Bruh, your bitterness is just too much for me right now. 

The fact you can't even comprehend the basic logic of a face turn that's been fundamental in prowrestling since forever is just ridiculous. 

And I'm sorry that you're so blinded by anger/rage/whatever that you can't even appreciate an amazing match up that one of your guys helped to deliver.

And you can call Swagger a big, clumsy oaf all you want, but he's a big, clumsy oaf that's tapped Cesaro out twice in less than a month.



The High King said:


> you expect the raw prior to summerslam to be poor but this was awful
> A flag waving fiasco, cmon ffs, this aint the 80s.
> Ambrose hiding in a present, give me a break
> As for stephanie and brie, my god this sucks,steph has an ego as big as her husband if she thinks her storyline is in any way interesting and having brie arrested is just awful writing
> Thankfully I read the results, so no need to download this crap


The flag waving has been going on for like weeks...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PARTY'S OVER GRANDPA :brock :brock :brock


ASK ME ANOTHER STUPID FUCKING QUESTION :brock :brock :brock


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> Swagger has never really interested me, so never really paid attention to his matches but damn he can put on a hell of match.
> 
> Really enjoyed his match with Cesaro and want more of that feud. Great talent.


Swagger is a good wrestler but I can't really get into him or his character. Even in this US vs Russia thing, he doesn't come across as sympathetic or interesting. WWE should have gone complete total babyface with this. Stop wearing those Karate Kid movie Cobra black outfits for a start.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*
Heyman's promo
Bray & Jericho's interaction
Miz's commentary ( :lol this fucker had no socks on )
Slater's cake accident
nWo reunion

No matches really caught my attention. Seth vs RVD was decent I suppose.

It was an okay RAW, but definitely not go enough for a go-home show towards one of the Big 4 PPV's. Not even close to earning my $9.99.*


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Ric Flair shit his pants when he hear lesnar's theme.


Delicious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Huganomics said:


> PARTY'S OVER GRANDPA :brock :brock :brock
> 
> 
> ASK ME ANOTHER STUPID FUCKING QUESTION :brock :brock :brock


He hit me in the head with a fucking chain :brock :brock

BLOOD, URINE, PISS, REPEAT. :brock :brock


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

RAW dragged on big time for me. They really need to go back to two hours. Lesnar and Heyman was a great way to start the show. Heyman did his thing and he did it to perfection. He killed it on the mic. Cena surprisingly cut a great promo as well. Big feuds where Cena is up against big time stars, he puts emotion and intensity into his promos and makes them heartfelt and believable. Pretty much, when Cena gives a damn, he's very good at playing his role and delivering. Ambrose was awesome, just wish he had more mic time and it wasn't obvious he was in the present. Swagger was very good tonight, but CESARO seems really buried. The whole Daniel Bryan and Brie thing is a huge wtf. 
The ending was awful.

Nothing special this raw, they just didn't build their feuds well at all.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Swagger is a good wrestler but I can't really get into him or his character. Even in this US vs Russia thing, he doesn't come across as sympathetic or interesting. WWE should have gone complete total babyface with this. Stop wearing those Karate Kid movie Cobra black outfits for a start.


I'm pretty sure Swagger's getting a new singlet at Summerslam. I think he's just waiting for a PPV to wear it. 

I dunno, getting beatdown by Rusev and how he wrestled against Cesaro this week seemed pretty babyface to me. I think we should give Swagger a bit of a break here, considering that even in developmental he was a heel. This is all unmarked territory so I'm sure it can be a bit overwhelming for him as a performer.



wkc_23 said:


> He hit me in the head with a fucking chain :brock :brock
> 
> *BLOOD, URINE, PISS, REPEAT.* :brock :brock


I need this on a shirt, omfg.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> The whole Daniel Bryan and Brie thing is a huge wtf.


Steph made everything up, paid Megan off, and was trying to piss Brie off to the point where she'd hit Megan and get arrested as payback. Simple as that. I wouldn't look into it. Had nothing to do with Bryan. If she was married to anyone else, they'd be brought up instead.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm pretty sure Swagger's getting a new singlet at Summerslam. I think he's just waiting for a PPV to wear it.
> 
> I dunno, getting beatdown by Rusev and how he wrestled against Cesaro this week seemed pretty babyface to me. I think we should give Swagger a bit of a break here, considering that even in developmental he was a heel. This is all unmarked territory so I'm sure it can be a bit overwhelming for him as a performer.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if he wrestles like a babyface or whatever, the gimmick is still a heel gimmick. A massively racist guy who wants people deported. How is that a face?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Steph made everything up, paid Megan off, and was trying to piss Brie off to the point where she'd hit Megan and get arrested as payback. Simple as that.


Still a huge WTF. Dumb segment and dumb idea.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Still a huge WTF. Dumb segment and dumb idea.


I was thoroughly entertained though. :draper2



Bad For Business said:


> It doesn't matter if he wrestles like a babyface or whatever, the gimmick is still a heel gimmick. A massively racist guy who wants people deported. How is that a face?


It's not a heel gimmick unless it's utilized that way. His patriotism is like Punk's straightedge lifestyle. It can be both heelish or for a face, just depends on the context.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> It doesn't matter if he wrestles like a babyface or whatever, the gimmick is still a heel gimmick. A massively racist guy who wants people deported. How is that a face?


It doesn't matter if he acts like a heel or whatever, the gimmick is still a face gimmick. An outstandingly patriotic guy who wants illegal immigrants deported. How is that a heel?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That's damn good to hear.
> 
> Seriously, I'm so glad they've let him get a couple wins and matches in. What makes me the happiest is he's whipping out some new things here and there. Subtle differences to make his own moveset look more impressive while still pushing himself better as a face. I'd say Jack is pulling his first face run off damn well and people are responding positively to his efforts in the ring just as they have for Zeb's mic work. And dat pop when he gets the Patriot lock in now is just :banderas
> 
> It's some good shit going on for Swagger and it's a nice build up. Even if he doesn't go over at Summerslam, it's been a damn good ride. This RAW provided an awesome match during that ride as well.



The 'We The People' is incredibly over too. :mark:

For a big guy, he's got the power but the moves seem flexible and real rather than rigid and whatnot. Simple things, but when he tried lifting Cesaro on the turnbuckle, they both dropped and clotheslined him into the ring over the ropes I :mark:'d. No idea why.

Definitely looking forward to the Summerslam match and see where it goes.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> It doesn't matter if he wrestles like a babyface or whatever, the gimmick is still a heel gimmick. A massively racist guy who wants people deported. How is that a face?


Why are you even asking a question? You're just gonna negate what I say and rant about how he sucks and how mad you are over Cesaro 'jobbing'. And it wasn't even a post directed at you, so why did you care? You think Swagger is a talentless hack, so why even discuss him unless you just want to get angry over him or something?

Seriously, Punk makes fun of a real life death but people had no problem accepting him as a face. Triple H 'rapes' a 'corpse' on live tv and people had no problem accepting him as a face after.

What Swagger/Zeb have done as heels is super fucking tame compared to the shit WWE has had their heels pull. And Swagger/Zeb have toned down their racism and switched to fierce patriotism. They're more careful with their words, more respect towards their opponents, but still manage to stick to their gimmick and not reduce themselves to stupid, generic, and bubbly babyfaces that are a dime a dozen in this company.

People want variety in faces, but as soon as we get some there's a big stink over it because the concept of face and heel turns go out of the window when it's not a talent worshiped by the majority.



MrEvans said:


> The 'We The People' is incredibly over too. :mark:
> 
> For a big guy, he's got the power but the moves seem flexible and real rather than rigid and whatnot. Simple things, but when he tried lifting Cesaro on the turnbuckle, they both dropped and clotheslined him into the ring over the ropes I :mark:'d. No idea why.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to the Summerslam match and see where it goes.


Yesss!

It was a pretty original and awesome spot, so that's understandable that you'd mark for it. 

Swagger maybe a bit on the chunky side as compared to Cesaro, but he's ALWAYS been agile and incredibly flexible and I think he showcased a bit of that tonight. You've got two massive, talented guys who really know how to work and it came out amazing.

If he goes over, man...the pop he'd get...


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

They really hampered Steph v. Brie with that stupid Maury Povich bullshit. So ridic. Then, they recycled a storyline (the arrest) for no frakking reason. 

If you wanted to kill a hot angle, then good job Creative.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

rakija said:


> They really hampered Steph v. Brie with that stupid Maury Povich bullshit. So ridic. *Then, they recycled a storyline (the arrest) for no frakking reason. *
> 
> If you wanted to kill a hot angle, then good job Creative.


It wasn't recycled. She was getting her vengeance. It's what happened to her, so she did to Brie. Jesus Murphy.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yesss!
> 
> It was a pretty original and awesome spot, so that's understandable that you'd mark for it.
> 
> ...


It's a shame Cesaro has ended up jobbing at the moment, though as previously mentioned; he'll pull out of it. A Swagger/Cesaro feud is something needed and done properly after they threw RVD into it for no reason before hand.

I like the idea of Rusev, but he's unfortunately caught up in a feud he needs to lose. They should have had Rusev beat Sheamus for the US Championship and it leads into Swagger v Rusev at Summerslam for the belt with Swagger going over.

So, when Brock wins the belt; you have 1 very over babyface holding a belt at least.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Pretty good show overall. Really got me pumped for Summerslam. Cena/Lesnar has the opportunity to be really special. I truly believe that.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> It wasn't recycled. She was getting her vengeance. It's what happened to her, so she did to Brie. Jesus Murphy.


According to WWE logic, a believer in lex talionis is more criminal than the first perpetrator.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm excited for SummerSlam, actually. The Lesnar thing at the end was a tease. That's all. It was meant to be a tease. Swagger/Rusev is going to be good, and Swagger _will_ go over. I really don't think Ziggy is going to go over against The Miz, unfortunately, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why are you even asking a question? You're just gonna negate what I say and rant about how he sucks and how mad you are over Cesaro 'jobbing'. And it wasn't even a post directed at you, so why did you care? You think Swagger is a talentless hack, so why even discuss him unless you just want to get angry over him or something?
> 
> Seriously, Punk makes fun of a real life death but people had no problem accepting him as a face. Triple H 'rapes' a 'corpse' on live tv and people had no problem accepting him as a face after.
> 
> ...


It's the gimmick that's over, because you americans love to chant USA for some unknown reason. I've been to many football matches (sorry, soccer) and not once have i heard someone chant UK! UK!. You could put anyone in Swagger's position and they'd get cheered in this feud. Fuck, even Cena could probably get over against someone dissing 'murica.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> It's the gimmick that's over, because you americans love to chant USA for some unknown reason. I've been to many football matches (sorry, soccer) and not once have i heard someone chant UK! UK!. You could put anyone in Swagger's position and they'd get cheered in this feud. Fuck, even Cena could probably get over against someone dissing 'murica.


Mate, you haven't got a bloody clue what you're on about.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> It's the gimmick that's over, because you americans love to chant USA for some unknown reason. I've been to many football matches (sorry, soccer) and not once have i heard someone chant UK! UK!. *You could put anyone in Swagger's position and they'd get cheered in this feud.* Fuck, even Cena could probably get over against someone dissing 'murica.


I'm sorry, but that's already been proven wrong.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> It's the gimmick that's over, because you americans love to chant USA for some unknown reason. I've been to many football matches (sorry, soccer) and not once have i heard someone chant UK! UK!. You could put anyone in Swagger's position and they'd get cheered in this feud. Fuck, even Cena could probably get over against someone dissing 'murica.


This is literally the weakest argument with absolutely not basis in reality or facts and actually have a lot of evidence proving the exact opposite.

But thanks for proving me correct in my assumptions that you can't handle a legitimate conversation over Swagger and instead have reduced it to baseless insults and inaccurate hypotheses. Oh, and for ignoring everything I said and not actually replying to anything that was stated.

Bruh, I get it, you don't like Swagger. I honestly do not care that you don't. You can ramble to someone else about your hatred for him.



SalisburySuperkick said:


> I'm excited for SummerSlam, actually. The Lesnar thing at the end was a tease. That's all. It was meant to be a tease. Swagger/Rusev is going to be good, and Swagger _will_ go over. I really don't think Ziggy is going to go over against The Miz, unfortunately, but I hope I'm wrong.


Man, I just can't imagine the excitement that'll happen if Swagger goes over. I'll be so goddamn pumped.

Hey, I'm holding out faith that Ziggler will get thrown something. After all, BNB does need a face to feud with when he returns...


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> It wasn't recycled. She was getting her vengeance. It's what happened to her, so she did to Brie. Jesus Murphy.


Weak as fuck vengeance.

They only reason they did the storyline is so they can use whether Brie will make it to SummerSlam as a story. Its such lazy writing


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Man, I just can't imagine the excitement that'll happen if Swagger goes over. I'll be so goddamn pumped.
> 
> Hey, I'm holding out faith that Ziggler will get thrown something. After all, BNB does need a face to feud with when he returns...


He's not a dog. :lmao 

Ziggler vs. Swagger for the unified IC/US title at Wrestlemania. :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is literally the weakest argument with absolutely not basis in reality or facts and actually have a lot of evidence proving the exact opposite.
> 
> But thanks for proving me correct in my assumptions that you can't handle a legitimate conversation over Swagger and instead have reduced it to baseless insults and inaccurate hypotheses. Oh, and for ignoring everything I said and not actually replying to anything that was stated.
> 
> ...


Why should i bother trying to respond properly when you won't hear any legit criticism of Swagger? And i am right, they gimmick is over, not him. Until he faced Rusev, the crowd couldn't give 2 shits about him, but you put him against someone dismissing your country, and all of a sudden the guy is over.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Why should i bother trying to respond properly when you won't hear any legit criticism of Swagger? And i am right, they gimmick is over, not him. Until he faced Rusev, the crowd couldn't give 2 shits about him, but you put him against someone dismissing your country, and all of a sudden the guy is over.


That's why Big E was getting huge pops when he was patriotin' it up against Rusev? :faint:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> That's why Big E was getting huge pops when he was patriotin' it up against Rusev? :faint:


Guessing you missed all the USA chants in those matches?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Guessing you missed all the USA chants in those matches?


Didn't hear them completely blocking out any sound with "WE THE PEOPLE" or "LETS GO BIG E"?
He was getting minor chants in comparison to what Swaggers getting.

And yes, the gimmick is over - but it's Swaggers gimmick that he's had for a while now. The wrestler is needed for the gimmick to work you know?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Why should i bother trying to respond properly when you won't hear any legit criticism of Swagger? And i am right, they gimmick is over, not him. Until he faced Rusev, the crowd couldn't give 2 shits about him, but you put him against someone dismissing your country, and all of a sudden the guy is over.


:what

Yeah, no, if your criticism of Swagger was legitimate then I would discuss it with you, but it's not. 

You hate Swagger, okay, I get it. Seriously, especially considering that a lot of people are coming around to him, do you think I honestly care?

You're not intent on discussion on Swagger, you're attempting to discredit him and failing in doing so. Maybe I don't take criticisms of Swagger well, but when you've literally gone so low as to mock his weight and body shape, then I really cannot take anything you say seriously or find any validity in it. 




SalisburySuperkick said:


> He's not a dog. :lmao
> 
> Ziggler vs. Swagger for the unified IC/US title at Wrestlemania. :banderas


You get what I mean. 

If Ziggler was the heel, I'd be all for this. Shit, that'd be a beautiful match, actually.



MrEvans said:


> Didn't hear them completely blocking out any sound with "WE THE PEOPLE" or "LETS GO BIG E"?
> He was getting minor chants in comparison to what Swaggers getting.
> 
> And yes, the gimmick is over - but it's Swaggers gimmick that he's had for a while now. The wrestler is needed for the gimmick to work you know?


I find this very lulz worthy because we all know that if this was Cesaro instead of Swagger, no one would be trying to dissect the gimmick or dissociate his overness thanks to Zeb or any of that shit. They'd be eating it up with no questions asked.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :what
> 
> Yeah, no, if your criticism of Swagger was legitimate then I would discuss it with you, but it's not.
> 
> ...


Firstly, i mocked his in ring ability (or lack of it). He was getting owned badly by Cesaro. His offence is just so sloppy and ogre like.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Shitty RAW. I was expecting something "good" since it was the go-home show but nope WWE fails to deliver....again. At least hopefully, Summerslam makes up for it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Firstly, i mocked his in ring ability (or lack of it). He was getting owned badly by Cesaro. His offence is just so sloppy and ogre like.


If there's one thing Swagger excels in... it's his in-ring ability. I mean, we both Jericho, so maybe I know what style you like, and you may not like Swagger's style. You've also made it clear that you don't like him in general. But he's still good in the ring even if it's not your cup of tea.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Firstly, i mocked his in ring ability (or lack of it). He was getting owned badly by Cesaro. His offence is just so sloppy and ogre like.


No, it's actually not.

Sloppy and ogre like is the Great Khali. 

What are you even going on about? You mock the dude's weight, then pretend you don't, then you can't even come up with legitimate responses or critiques so you repeat the same old tired excuses and complaints that have be proven wrong.

Just leave it at you hating Swagger for [x] reason, because posting baseless opinions that many do not share or that have been disproved is doing you no favors. 

His match with Cesaro tonight was amazing and both men did an A+ job, but apparently that's impossible for you to comprehend and instead you'd rather shit on a guy cause you're made your favorite isn't getting the spotlight for .5 seconds.

God, none of you guys would have lasted as a Swagger mark with the shit he's gone through. I would have killed for him to have his jobbing be anywhere near like Cesaro's 'jobbing' is.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got home from Raw. I was extremely disappointed with the crowd. They didn't seem to wake up until about halfway through, and even then the only people they cheered heavily were Cena and Hogan.

I'll post more about the crowd tomorrow. I need to watch the episode on TV now to see how clear our Slater chants were.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked parts of tonight's Raw. Swagger/Cesaro was good, the Ambrose attack was cool and it was great to see Scott Hall in such good shape. Also like Ziggler and Swagger both doing well as faces right now. Opening promo from Heyman was good too.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, it's actually not.
> 
> Sloppy and ogre like is the Great Khali.
> 
> ...


He's injured people in the ring, and he's not sloppy? He looks ungainly moving around the ring, and his moves look crap. They're clearly trying to push him as a new Kurt Angle (he has the same freaking submission), and i'm not buying it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> He's injured people in the ring, and he's not sloppy? He looks ungainly moving around the ring, and his moves look crap. They're clearly trying to push him as a new Kurt Angle (he has the same freaking submission), and i'm not buying it.


A lot of skilled technicians have unfortunately injured other wrestlers in the ring. It sadly happens. It doesn't make him sloppy. 

Ken Shamrock used the ankle lock too. Doesn't mean much. Certain submissions are used by many talents for a variety of reasons. His gimmick isn't even like Angle's gimmicks in the WWE. Bo Dallas has a gimmick much more like Angle's original one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> He's injured people in the ring, and he's not sloppy? He looks ungainly moving around the ring, and his moves look crap. They're clearly trying to push him as a new Kurt Angle (he has the same freaking submission), and i'm not buying it.


No, he's not. It's a contact form of entertainment where anyone can be injured at anytime regardless of who they wrestle and how. Two injuries in 6+ years with the company? That's not a bad track record at all and considering those injuries didn't even happen when he was in matches just further detracts from your point because he's never actually injured someone while executing his 'crap moves', but rather one was a bad landing and the other was an ill-timed kick. And you're really not helping yourself with this argument. He isn't orge-ish nor is he sloppy in the ring. That's not even up for debate because we have numerous men who are sloppier and poorer in ringworkers. Repeating the same baseless opinion over and over doesn't make it fact or any truer. 


I don't care if you're buying it or not, others are and I certainly am. It shows how ignorant you are because you see singlet + American + ankle lock and think it automatically makes Swagger and Angle alike. The two have hardly anything in common, especially at this stage. Swagger's original gimmick was far closer to Angle's than it is now. He was supposed to be Angle replacement when he debuted, it failed and they tried something new and it's worked. And Ken Shamrock had the ankle lock before Angle, does that mean he's copying him? 

Jfc, what are you even trying to argue at this point? Whatever it is, you're failing to do so.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah, it takes nights like these to remember what a wonderful carny motherfucker Vince McMahon truly is.



I mean, you spend copious time hyping a Hulk Hogan birthday celebration, but you don't give it away early, you make sure it's on at the end of the show so people have to sit through the entire three hour show to see it and use those three hours to repeatedly shill your new network. Then, knowing full well that a number of people are tuning in specifically just to see Hulk (Had a few people on my Twitter feed who were not wrestling watchers talking about tuning in just to see it), you use the Hogan segment to not only shill the network, but also to hype your upcoming pay-per-view with Lesnar and Cena. THEN, you continue the Hogan celebration, but put it on the network so that people have to pay to see it! It's really totally brilliant. I was actually in awe over how well they orchestrated the whole thing. You know there are some people who you say "Boy, what a carny!" but no one, NO ONE, is as carny as Vince McMahon.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, he's not. It's a contact form of entertainment where anyone can be injured at anytime regardless of who they wrestle and how. Two injuries in 6+ years with the company? That's not a bad track record at all and considering those injuries didn't even happen when he was in matches just further detracts from your point because he's never actually injured someone while executing his 'crap moves', but rather one was a bad landing and the other was an ill-timed kick. And you're really not helping yourself with this argument. He is orge-ish nor is he sloppy in the ring. That's not even up for debate because we have numerous men who are sloppier and poorer in ringworkers. Repeating the same baseless opinion over and over doesn't make it fact or any truer.
> 
> 
> I don't care if you're buying it or not, others are and I certainly am. It shows how ignorant you are because you see singlet + American + ankle lock and think it automatically makes Swagger and Angle alike. The two have hardly anything in common, especially at this stage. Swagger's original gimmick was far closer to Angle's than it is now. He was supposed to be Angle replacement when he debuted, it failed and they tried something new and it's worked. And Ken Shamrock had the ankle lock before Angle, does that mean he's copying him?
> ...


He wants to fight, says so in his sig. It used to say 'Doesn't matter who I support, Cena's just gonna bury them anyway. After Cena's promo tonight, he's been in a foul mood for god knows what reason. Just ignore him and let him cool off.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> He wants to fight, says so in his sig. It used to say 'Doesn't matter who I support, Cena's just gonna bury them anyway. After Cena's promo tonight, he's been in a foul mood for god knows what reason. Just ignore him and let him cool off.


My sig is part of a Punk promo, i'm celebrating that he's in WWE 2k15. Doesn't reflect my view. And i'm pissed off with the whole fucking show (not RVD, before anyone gets funny) being crap.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The problem with Swagger in this angle is that he doesn't come across as sympathetic even if Rusev does all the dick moves. You look at Swagger and cannot cheer the guy, he never smile and when he does he comes off like a evil sadistic bastard. Hell Luger was a real life jerk but when he came out with his jeans and lifted Yokozuna and jumped up and down out of joy and pride, he looked like a damn hero. Maybe it's cause wrestlers were less characters back then and were more genuine, but you never see genuine emotions coming from Swagger. Why doesn't he come in and shake hands with the people when he comes out for example? Sid was doing that and he was a HEEL. I just don't see good things babyface-wise out of him post his feud with Rusev.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> The problem with Swagger in this angle is that he doesn't come across as sympathetic even if Rusev does all the dick moves. You look at Swagger and cannot cheer the guy, he never smile and when he does he comes off he looks like a evil sadistic bastard.


:zeb

"We need more badass faces. They're all a bunch of goofy, cheesy, smiling idiots."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> The problem with Swagger in this angle is that he doesn't come across as sympathetic even if Rusev does all the dick moves. You look at Swagger and cannot cheer the guy, he never smile and when he does he comes off like a evil sadistic bastard. Hell Luger was a real life jerk but when he came out with his jeans and lifted Yokozuna and jumped up and down out of joy and pride, he looked like a damn hero. Maybe it's cause wrestlers were less characters back then and were more genuine, but you never see genuine emotions coming from Swagger. Why doesn't he come in and shake hands with the people when he comes out for example? Sid was doing that and he was a HEEL. I just don't see good things babayface-wise out of him post his feud with Rusev.


Um, yes he does come off sympathetic. Just because he isn't a smiling goon doesn't mean anything. Rusev's beaten him down and he's garnered backing by taking it and fighting back with just the right amount of dominance.

He has no issue connecting with the audience and he's certainly over as a good guy. There's literally no other way to interpret it, because if he wasn't over as a face then he wouldn't be cheered. Starting up chants, playing the babyface during matches, they're all coming together nicely for him. Stripping him and Zeb of what made them popular and turning them into generic good guys is an awful idea.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This is pretty much a Swagger discussion thread now. :lmao

He provides an edge in his role as a face, and quite frankly, that's something that I find refreshing. Of course, that usual goofiness seems to seep through whenever a guy turns face after a while because that's what WWE wants apparently, but currently, it's fantastic.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Agreed. Swagger is awful as a face. He is okay as a heel. But his best work is as a tweener. He just seems like he doesnt give a fuck about anything. Just have him unleash chaos and love to fight - like Sheamus.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got quite emotional over the Hogan video package. Having followed wrestling for over 20 years, a lifelong Hulkamaniac, I've always felt he didn't get his due in the WWE over the last 6-7 years as the fanbase has changed, partly due to his own actions and ego at times. But I think McMahon and he himself are making reparations for that these days - his return will see him get his rightful due, the birthday celebration being an example of that. He's an amazing ambassador for the industry, the best possible man to do the job. 

The actual segment was lovely - the fans were so into it, he got THE reaction of the night. I have yet to watch the rest of it [the bit after Raw went off the air], but I enjoyed how they managed to integrate the Summerslam main event into the segment. 

For those that moaned about it, here's some food for thought - 37 years ago, this man made his debut. In that time, he's become the single most recognised and famous sports entertainer on the planet, without question the biggest star of ALL-TIME, bar none. He's sacrificed his health, his family, his fortune & himself for the love of the industry, and you foresake him one 20 minute segment that celebrates his birthday? GTFO already. He could've made it all about himself, but once more - he sold the Network, he sold the PPV, he sold the main event and he sold the CURRENT product. As has always been the case with the WWE, old is always new - the legends will always be used to further the current product. And that segment did as much for the Cena/Lesnar feud as a 10 minute brawl would've done, Lesnar looked a million a dollars, and Cena went into SS the underdog - exactly how WWE wants it to play out.

It mystifies me so much to read such horrid comments as I have read in this topic - Hogan's the man, Hogan will always be the man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've liked Swagger a lot as a face. I don't need to justify it, I've just been entertained. Prefer him as a face way more than heel.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brye said:


> I've liked Swagger a lot as a face. I don't need to justify it, I've just been entertained. Prefer him as a face way more than heel.


I do as well. I've stated that I think he's a natural face.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I use to like Swagger. Thwagger has turned me off him. Any thread she lingers in ultimately becomes about Swagger.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I do as well. I've stated that I think he's a natural face.


But he's not a good face at all. Not now anyway. He's the same asshole as he was before this angle.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

On the Swagger issue, I think he benefits from having a strong rival [Rusev and Lana make the perfect partnership, she gets really good heat] and a bankable storyline. The true test will come after this is over, as I agree with those that say he's just not a natural babyface.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

wjd1989 said:


> On the Swagger issue, I think he benefits from having a strong rival [Rusev and Lana make the perfect partnership, she gets really good heat] and a bankable storyline. The true test will come after this is over, as I agree with those that say he's just not a natural babyface.


Chances are WWE throws him with a random midcarder after this with no storyline or direction. In that sense I don't consider that his failure but WWE's.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is this worth a watch?


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

Decent match with Swagger and Cesaro. Spot where Cesaro set up the ground clothesline, Swagger bugged the hell out of me, just sitting there like a monkey watching Cesaro run the ropes instead of selling.

Swagger needs some new gear like Kurt Angle or even like Roddy Piper's blue trunks. 

Orndorff turning up the creep meter to 100 was nice.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*"LIKES"*
-Heyman and Lesnar opening promo was good.
-Cena promo was aggressive and effective
-Swagger/Cesaro was good although sad to see Cesaro losing.
-Heath Slater's winning streak continues!
-Eva Marie getting a roll up win and then clobbered by AJ post match. 
-Sheamus/Orton has happened so many times before Sheamus lost clean so match was good.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Stephanie/Brie feud took a weird turn with this new angle. I'm not buying it at all. 
-Roman Reigns' post-match promo was alright and corny in a way.
-RVD jobbing continues. Decent match against Rollins.
-Hogan's birthday segment felt weird. Ric Flair didnt shake his hand. Only enjoyed Hall and Nash. I thought Lesnar was going to attack everyone but realized that it's not best for business. Wished Cena and Lesnar got to get physical too but that's also not best for business. Overall, average show with some good and bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok Raw. The big stuff delivered. Brock/Cena were fantastic all night long. I don't care that they've only been face to face for 20 seconds. When they're standing across the ring from each other on Sunday it's going to be :mark: :mark: :mark:.

Brie/Steph took a weird turn but I can't lie, I :lmao'd at Stephanie during that whole thing. The woman is just too fucking good. DANIEL 'THE UNFAITHFUL' BRYAN. :lol Still really looking forward to this match for no other reason than to see just what the hell they manage to pull off. I think it will end up surprising a lot of us, myself included. 

I would have liked more Dean/Rollins but whatever. 

Hogan birthday bash was...............OLD. :mark: for dat NWO theme and HEY YO though. 

This show got me real hyped for Brock/Cena but not much else. Summerslam should be good though, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Axellent :mark: Big Guy :mark: 

Ahhh, Axel having to sell like a god for Reigns :side:

Reigns with DAT awful promo made my week :mark: BELIEVE DAT :mark: :lmao

Dean coming out of the present :mark:

Stephanie making this feud even worse fpalm
AJ losing to fucking Eva Marie :cuss: Clobbered her good though :heyman







:lmao :lmao :lmao

nWo :mark: SCOTT HALL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Heyman's promo, nWo theme and Hall on the mic. :lenny

Eva clapping when Brock came out. :lmao

I AM A MERCENARY :lmao


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

wjd1989 said:


> On the Swagger issue, I think he benefits from having a strong rival [Rusev and Lana make the perfect partnership, she gets really good heat] and a bankable storyline. The true test will come after this is over, as I agree with those that say he's just not a natural babyface.


Swagger is only where he is to buildup and ultimately put over Rusev. Once Summerslam is over and Rusev is waving the Russian flag to an enormous amount of heat, Swagger will be sent back to frequenting Main Event and Superstars. 
WWE will probably get Zeb out of that relationship because the ceiling is a lot lower with Swagger.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RaymerWins said:


> Swagger is only where he is to buildup and ultimately put over Rusev. Once Summerslam is over and Rusev is waving the Russian flag to an enormous amount of heat, Swagger will be sent back to frequenting Main Event and Superstars.
> WWE will probably get Zeb out of that relationship because the ceiling is a lot lower with Swagger.


What the hell is people's fetish with wanting to separate Zeb and Swagger? Why would they move Zeb onto someone else? That's so pointless. He's already done such amazing work with Swagger and people clearly like the combination. I could see him maybe adding in another Real American and having another tag run, but if these two break up, then it's going be due to Zeb retiring or Swagger leaving. 

Swagger already regularly wrestlers Main Event and Superstars, so I don't get your point. 

"The ceiling is a lot lower with Swagger." How, again? He's been able to carry himself as WHC (even if his reign was awful, he held himself against feuds with Edge, Y2J, Orton, Punk, Mysterio, Show, and Kane WITHOUT a mouthpiece and kept people's interest as a heel), he can clearly handle a high profile and storyline invested midcard feud with someone like Rusev, and even operated well in his near-main event feud with Del Rio. Couple that with him being a newly turned face and you have someone who has a lot more to offer than marks will ever give him credit for. 


If he sinks back to a lower position on the card and doesn't go over at Summerslam, so be it. But your reasoning is ridiculous. He can operate at any level of the card and do well and we've seen him prove that throughout his career. And randomly wanting Zeb to leave him for someone else is just nonsensical because your initial point of Swagger not being able to do any better is just false.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Raw was decent tonight.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Eva clapping when Brock came out. :lmao


Epic :


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

LMAO @ Von Kaiser (aka Mr. Wonderful) and his appearance.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

#Hogan's Birthday! #Hogan's Birthday!

Vintage :cole3


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not bad at all, considering I haven't enjoyed for a while Raw this week was much better.

What needed to deliver did deliver.

Heyman was phenomenal as usual and there's no surprise there, his opening segment was awesome and loved every bit of it.

Obviously anything Ambrose and Rollins is great, but wish it got more time, funny though Dean had the mic for all of 30 seconds and delivered a more interesting and brilliant promo as to that of Reigns 5 mins of pure shit, just shows how good Ambrose really is. Dat 9.99 :lol:lol

Stephanie and Brie has had my interest the whole time but been made way to much of a focal point but this week was good, something different and Steph is just an amazing heel, does such an awesome job, after seeing Brie Yes Lock Steph I was pretty sure Steph would go over on Sunday but now with the arrest etc I won't be surprised seeing Brie win, anyways I was happy with it.

Cena's promo was standard Cena not much different, I couldn't help but lol at when he said "when will John Cena turn?" and his face went all serious, what a joke if that's how he has to sell him being a serious threat and competition to Lesnar in that way, anyways it wasn't too bad but nothing exciting for me.

The ending was brilliant, absolutely loved seeing Flair and then finally hearing the nWo theme with Nash and Hall in there black and white was just awesome! :mark: I could sense tension from Hogan's end though, I know there is some speculation of something happening backstage but Hogan didn't look a happy man at all tbh, he was probably tearing up behind his glasses but it looked more then that. Loved seeing Lesnar gain some heat by interrupting the birthday song, was pretty intense something I haven't seen much from in the WWE this year, Cena was always gonna save the day and can't wait till Sunday.

Overall pretty good Raw as compared to the shows lately, and finally a fucking break from HHH, was so good not to see him at all!

dud crowd though.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

opening was great. Shame we're on PG and hogal is a fragile man because i would have loved Brock to just punch half of the group and then F5 hogan before Cena runs into the rescue.That would have given bigger impact to the ending of the show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

gamegenie said:


>


And now it's like


















I would feel bad and I do believe Cesaro deserves to get a good feud and some victories, but he ain't jobbing by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I enjoyed raw last night...love John promo last night and the ended to raw was awesome...it was awesome to see Hall and Nash


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty standard Raw. Had one good match and then a bunch of garbage. The only way they seem to know how to have wrestlers feud is to have them distract each other and make them lose completely meaningless matches. So fucking boring.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I went to bed before the Hogan birthday thing, but I couldn't help but thinking "THAT was the road to Summer Slam??! That's IT??...REALLY??" fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMGeno said:


> I went to bed before the Hogan birthday thing, but I couldn't help but thinking "THAT was the road to Summer Slam??! That's IT??...REALLY??" fpalm


And you can see it all over and over again for only $9.99 :hhh2


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

:lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

nWo :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

I was at Raw last night. Very disappointed with the crowd. Went home and watched it on TV and the crowd seemed MUCH louder on TV than it did in person. The mix of boos and cheers seemed slightly off too. In person John Cena seemed to be about 2/3rds cheers and on TV it seemed to be about 2/3rds boos.

Superstars taping. Emma vs. Alicia Fox. A decent pop for Emma, the crowd didn't seem to care about Fox at all. Overall this match failed to excite anyone. Next up was Fandango vs. Adam Rose. Rose received a much better response than I expected. In fact louder than half the people for the whole night. Once the match started however the crowd didn't seem to into it. More into it than Emma/Fox though, but that isn't saying much.

First match of Raw was Roman Reigns vs. Rybaxel. Roman Reigns got a good reaction, though only about 50% better than what Adam Rose got. The crowd was not into this match, as Rybaxel laid the beat down for the bulk of it followed by Reigns going over both of them. They started to get into it when Reigns took over but in a "yay Reigns is winning" sort of way and not in an excited way.

Seth Rollins vs. RVD. The crowd chanted for RVD but not particularly well. RVD was one of the few people who got much of a reaction in the first half of Raw.

Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro. The crowd was dead. Isolated people tried many times to get chants started but they never caught on. Then came Rusev, for like 5 seconds, and that was it. The crowd seemed more confused than anything.

"One on one" Jericho and Wyatt. On TV the announcers explained this was an interview segment. In person it appeared to be a graphic of a one on one match, which didn't happen and seemed to upset the crowd. They showed the 'one on one' graphic at least twice before this interview happened and it seemed to garner a greater crowd reaction than any of the matches previous. Very disappointed there was no match.

AJ Lee vs. Eva. The crowd popped for both AJ and then Paige when she interfered. The also cheered for Eva when she won, but I hope there are no Eva fans thinking that she's over. Honestly it seemed like people were cheering because of how short the Divas match was and we could get back to the rest of the show.

Heath Slater vs. Dolph Ziggler. This was the part where the crowd finally woke up. Watching it on TV, they cut out Slater and Miz's entrances, which is a shame because people won't get to see how much the crowd chanted for Slater. They went to commercial after Slater's entrance and the crowd chanted for Slater during the whole break. Some of the chants still made it on TV, but this was clearly the surprise of the night as the fans seemed more behind Slater than Ziggler. They even cheered his CO victory at the end, which did make it on TV.

Sheamus vs. Randy Orton. The crowd popped for Sheamus more than I expected. Orton got a solid reaction too. The crowd, finally awake, was reasonably into this match even if they weren't chanting through the whole thing. We were lucky enough to witness one of Sheamus' rare clean losses.



Highlights of the night:

1. I was seated directly in front of two extremely young John Cena fans. One was probably 7, the other probably 2 or 3. The younger one's outfit was a John Cena shirt and a pacifier. The younger one also started crying during the Bray Wyatt interview.

2. Got to witness a clean Sheamus loss. I had a shirt that said 'RKO OUTTA SOMEWHERE' and I was glad to see Randy win on an RKO out of nowhere. I was slightly disappointed when I got home and the announcers didn't say 'out of nowhere' like they usually do.

Disappointments: No Wyatts had matches. No appearance by the Usos. No real post-Raw segment. Vince McMahon came out after Raw ended and shook Hogan's hand but that was it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Selfdestructo said:


> *
> Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro. The crowd was dead. Isolated people tried many times to get chants started but they never caught on. Then came Rusev, for like 5 seconds, and that was it. The crowd seemed more confused than anything.*


We weren't watching the same match. I do agree that the crowd did seem a little off, but there were plenty of big pops i.e. when Swagger went for the vertical suplex, sidewalk slam, and when he locked in the Patriot lock, and when he did his series of irish whips. Cesaro got some pops for his european uppercut as well as the knee to the gut. 

Perhaps it was harder to gauge the reaction live?

And there was ample reaction and cheers. And the match in of itself was undoubtedly MOTN.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> We weren't watching the same match. I do agree that the crowd did seem a little off, but there were plenty of big pops i.e. when Swagger went for the vertical suplex, sidewalk slam, and when he locked in the Patriot lock, and when he did his series of irish whips. Cesaro got some pops for his european uppercut as well as the knee to the gut.
> 
> Perhaps it was harder to gauge the reaction live?
> 
> And there was ample reaction and cheers. And the match in of itself was undoubtedly MOTN.


I was there. The crowd seemed MUCH louder on TV. It was one of the matches I was excited to see. Myself and some people near my tried to get a "We The People/Ces-ar-o" chant going at least 3 times during the match but it never caught on. There were some feint "USA" chants that didn't last long (can't say I'm surprised people in Portland OR didn't chant "USA"). Of the 7 matches we saw (counting Superstars, not counting the AJ/Paige roll up 2 minute thing), the only match that had a worse crowd reaction was Emma/Alicia Fox.

On TV I can see why you feel that way, but in person it was different. I was extremely disappointed with the crowd.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Selfdestructo said:


> I was there. The crowd seemed MUCH louder on TV. It was one of the matches I was excited to see. Myself and some people near my tried to get a "We The People/Ces-ar-o" chant going at least 3 times during the match but it never caught on. There were some feint "USA" chants that didn't last long (can't say I'm surprised people in Portland OR didn't chant "USA"). Of the 7 matches we saw (counting Superstars, not counting the AJ/Paige roll up 2 minute thing), the only match that had a worse crowd reaction was Emma/Alicia Fox.
> 
> On TV I can see why you feel that way, but in person it was different. I was extremely disappointed with the crowd.


That's a shame. I heard a few faint chants, but the crowd seemed more to pop for some of the moves themselves. It was a very good match, an exceptional one, imho. Hopefully if you go again the crowd will be a bit more lively.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That's a shame. I heard a few faint chants, but the crowd seemed more to pop for some of the moves themselves. It was a very good match, an exceptional one, imho. Hopefully if you go again the crowd will be a bit more lively.


With a crowd like that I doubt they'll be back soon. Last time they were here was 2012, which I didn't see. Apparently a much louder crowd. I think Hogan being advertised for the match hurt the crowd reaction some, because the crowd seemed very excited for Hogan but not so much anyone else. Hogan being advertised probably drew a lot of fans who wanted to see him and didn't care about the current product.

At the current rate of 1 appearance every 2.5 years, Portland should get another Raw in Jan/Feb 2017.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Selfdestructo said:


> With a crowd like that I doubt they'll be back soon. Last time they were here was 2012, which I didn't see. Apparently a much louder crowd. I think Hogan being advertised for the match hurt the crowd reaction some, because the crowd seemed very excited for Hogan but not so much anyone else. *Hogan being advertised probably drew a lot of fans who wanted to see him and didn't care about the current product.*
> 
> At the current rate of 1 appearance every 2.5 years, Portland should get another Raw in Jan/Feb 2017.


That makes a whole hell of a lot of sense and is probably very true.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Highlight of the night was Axel ignoring the ref and slamming Reigns into the ring post. It was pretty cool seeing those nWo people too.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Decent show in my opinion, enjoy..
*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I saw this show live. Definitely worth the three hour drive down from Seattle.

First we stopped at a record store in Portland and met this chap...










Such a cool guy, one of my favorites. Was shaking the whole time :lol

Won't go into _too_ much detail about the show itself, but yeah I had a bunch of fun. Was in row 12 behind the announce table. First for me since I've always been on the east side on the risers. Definitely a cool view, but some shithead a few rows up was holding a sign with maybe his name or some gibberish literally 95% of the show. Even in the darkness during commercial. Like fpalm

Either way, totally marked HARD for Lesnar, Slater beating Ziggler and pretty much everything at the end. Holy shit, I lost my mind when Flair and _especially_ Piper came out. Wasn't expecting Rowdy. And then AGAIN for the nWo, since I'm in an nWo shirt too :lol Totally wasn't expecting Mr. Wonderful either. Seemed like I was the only one who knew who the hell he was where I was sitting.

Needed gas on the way home, so our group stopped at this random ass AMPM in some tiny ass town in Washington. I decided to walk inside to pay instead of using the machine outside for some reason. Standing in line and notice this big red hair behind me. Recognizing that and a familiar voice from Total Divas, I realize it's Eva Marie, Cameron and Layla standing behind me in line at a fucking gas station. What are the fuckin odds? Not trying to be obviously freaked, I rushed to my camera back at the car, but Eva and Cameron escaped to the bathroom. But Layla was cool enough to take a picture...










After that, stopped for late dinner at a random ass Shari's right down the street and this happened...










:mark::mark::mark:

Fandango and Harper were there too, but escaped into the darkness of the Shari's parking lot before we could ask. Bray was really cool though. He said I scared the shit outta him cause it was really dark, but I just said "Mr. Wyatt, could I get a picture please?" and he jumped. Yeah, I scared Bray Wyatt :lol

FINALLY, after all that fate driven shit, we drove by the fuckin Exotic Express on the interstate...










Kind of a shit picture, but it's like midnight and I'm driving like 45 and my friend had to roll the window down _and_ use the camera flash :lol

Here's a couple vids too. I got Reigns' entrance taunt and the ending of Hogan's celebration. And yeah, I marked hard for Vince :lmao











A great show and excellent experience overall. Always a blast live, no matter how stale people think the product is. It's always amazing when you see it live.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

-SAW- said:


> I saw this show live. Definitely worth the three hour drive down from Seattle.
> 
> First we stopped at a record store in Portland and met this chap...
> 
> ...


That awesome...I went to Monday night raw in Richmond on July 14 and ain't nothing like experience raw live...I got to touch Renee Young and Jerry hands when they walked by my section


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

For the guy who mentioned ADR a few pages back. Something from someone else, I share this opinion:

Heel or face, ADR's gimmick was uninspired.

JBL updated the Million Dollar Man gimmick by bringing in the over-the-top entrance and giving it a "Southern Business Man" twist that brought the "Cocky Rich Guy" gimmick a flavor that had not yet been done before. It was an obvious callback to a classic heel, but there was enough freshness to it that it got over.

What did Creative or Del Rio bring to the gimmick that JBL or DiBiase didn't? A different car? An announcer (doing the same schtick that Armando Estrada did better for Umaga or Sharmell did for King Booker) instead of a Virgil? A scarf instead of a cowboy hat or Million Dollar Belt? DiBiase's greed inspired many of his feuds and storylines (buying the title instead of winning it fairly, treating Virgil like shit, trying to come between Dusty and Dustin, etc.). JBL's wealth and borderline racist taunts against Eddie Guerrero and later Rey Mysterio made things personal in his feuds. But how did Del Rio's gimmick or even the idea of his "Destiny" play into his feuds with Edge? With Christian? With Cena? With Punk? With Big Show?

Heel or face, unrealistic portrayal of Latinos or not, Del Rio's character lacked any teeth, whitebread masquerading as pumpernickel, completely devoid of any meaningful trajectory. Del Rio was failed by the writing team just as much as his "inability to connect with the audience." Someone wrote they believed Del RIo was "just an entrance" - unfortunately, when that entrance had been done to death already, he wasn't even that.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So basically with RAW's ending what WWE has just told me is that for them John Cena > the entire RAW roster and multiple legends combined.

Because the dozens of WWE superstars, including multiple former world champions, are so powerless against one guy they just fucking stand there staring dumbly into space but one John Cena can make him back down within a couple of minutes just by taking off his armbands and glaring a bit.

Also, this is probably the first time I've not been able to sit through RAW in one go. Usually I just get through it all in one but I actually watched most of the show yesterday. I just couldn't bring myself to endure the Hogan Birthday Wanking Session With Inevitable Lame-Arse Lesnar And Cena Confronation. I had to take a long gap before forcing myself through it.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> So basically with RAW's ending what WWE has just told me is that for them John Cena > the entire RAW roster and multiple legends combined.
> 
> Because the dozens of WWE superstars, including multiple former world champions, are so powerless against one guy they just fucking stand there staring dumbly into space but one John Cena can make him back down within a couple of minutes just by taking off his armbands and glaring a bit.
> 
> Also, this is probably the first time I've not been able to sit through RAW in one go. Usually I just get through it all in one but I actually watched most of the show yesterday. I just couldn't bring myself to endure the Hogan Birthday Wanking Session With Inevitable Lame-Arse Lesnar And Cena Confronation. I had to take a long gap before forcing myself through it.


I finally watched it last night and you're right :lol the whole roster just stood there watching Lesnar intimidate the "legends" and were powerless to help and then Super Cena comes out to save the day. Not to mention, that was the first time since Lesnar has been back that him and Cena have even been in the ring at the same time if I'm not mistaken...actually the first time they have both been in the same building. What a "feud" :|


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I will say this in RAW's favour: Paul Heyman's rap was probably one of the most amazing things I've seen him do in a long time. It was just amazing to witness.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

OMGeno said:


> I finally watched it last night and you're right :lol the whole roster just stood there watching Lesnar intimidate the "legends" and were powerless to help and then Super Cena comes out to save the day. Not to mention, that was the first time since Lesnar has been back that him and Cena have even been in the ring at the same time if I'm not mistaken...actually the first time they have both been in the same building. What a "feud" :|


This is why Cena is the only one that sells merch. No one else gets any good booking. WWE don't move on from Cena, or Rock or Brock. Even with Bryan out they fail to make anyone else look credible.

You've got monsters like Swagger, Cesaro and even Titus on your roster that if booked better could all be positioned as someone to fear and be a true titan of the sport. But they don't they just push Cena. 

I like Brock, but how about instead of paying Brock millions of dollars to do 10 shows a year, they look to the future and put some time and energy into someone other than Cena.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

OMGeno said:


> I finally watched it last night and you're right :lol the whole roster just stood there watching Lesnar intimidate the "legends" and were powerless to help and then Super Cena comes out to save the day. *Not to mention, that was the first time since Lesnar has been back that him and Cena have even been in the ring at the same time if I'm not mistaken...actually the first time they have both been in the same building.* What a "feud" :|



You forgot EXTREME RULES 2012 already? :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Think he meant been back since Wrestlemania.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Why the hell is Cena still carrying around both belts when the World Heavyweight Championionship was retired?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Will SummerSlam feature the new logo? The advert for the show does. Nice big PPV to debut the new logo on.
> 
> Looking forward to seeng birthday boy Hulk Hogan!:hb:hogan2




Yay SummerSlam will be the first PPV to feature the new WWE logo! What a lucky guess!
:yes


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Fab Four said:


> Think he meant been back since Wrestlemania.


That's not what he's saying because if he was meaning what you just said, he would say it the way you said it.


You confused, yet? :faint:


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I just have two questions:

1. On the old World Wrestling Entertainment Championship-belt, why is there a "you can not see me logo" on the straps? You can clearly see it if you Watch the respond of John Cena.

2. I am not sure, but how much was it the Price for a subsription to the World Wrestling Entertainment Network a month?


----------



## orton159 (Feb 5, 2007)

What was the song when brie bella was walking through the hallway?


----------

